# September Testers - Over 35



## Wendyk07

We did so well in June and July wasnt that bad either. 

*August Stats:

Testers: 61
Results: 48

10
38
21% (excluding unknowns)




10
38
unknown: 13
16%
*
Join me here for a September BFP. Good luck to one and all and lots and lots of :dust:

I dont have an actual date just yet. Will have to wait for AF to show so i am putting myself down for the last day in September. 

All i ask folks is that you come back and tell us that you've either got a BFP or AF. We have been recording the stats for the last few months and our results are well above average. Not bad for us oldies. LOL

01/9/11 - manuiti :witch:
01/9/11 - SuperAwesome :witch:

02/9/11 - crystal69uk :witch:
02/9/11 - lilmamatoW :witch:

03/9/11 - Indigo77 :witch:

04/9/11 - GmansMom
04/9/11 - Natsby :witch:
04/9/11 - googly :witch:
04/9/11 - Mon_n_john :bfp:

05/9/11 - 37Hopeful :witch:
05/9/11 - mom22boys
05/9/11 - LancyLass :bfp:
05/9/11 - oorweeistyin :witch:

06/9/11 - Rashaa :bfp:
06/9/11 - Conina :witch:

07/9/11 - queenieplum
07/9/11 - Wantapink1 :bfp:

08/9/11 - amommy :witch:
08/9/11 - jennybobenny
08/9/11 - shmoo75 :witch:
08/9/11 - Ferne :witch:

09/9/11 - sadie :witch:

10/9/11 - TessieTwo
10/9/11 - Nolly :witch:
10/9/11 - zennie :bfp:
10/9/11 - Beut
10/9/11 - Jax41 :witch:
10/9/11 - moggi :bfp:

11/9/11 - marriedatlast
11/9/11 - Sheadknight :witch:

13/9/11 - Abbys mommy :witch:

14/9/11 - Butterfly67 :witch:
14/9/11 - Sus09 :witch:
14/9/11 - rjsmam :bfp:
14/9/11 - NAPzWife :witch:
14/9/11 - Ellebear :bfp:

15/9/11 - Mammatotwo
15/9/11 - Tnkzmom :witch:

16/9/11 - marmar :bfp:

17/9/11 - Shelley71
17/9/11 - mum2be38 :witch:

18/9/11 - Lyric716
18/9/11 - wana b a mom :witch:
18/9/11 - struth :bfp:

19/9/11 - LLbean :bfp:
19/9/11 - Milty :witch:
19/9/11 - TerriLou :witch:
19/9/11 - lafaith
19/9/11 - princessjulia :bfp:

20/9/11 - babygirl61

21/9/11 - Watson101 :witch:
21/9/11 - AltaMom :witch:

22/9/11 - SweetPickles
22/9/11 - Aunt Daisy :bfp:

23/9/11 - crystal443 :witch:
23/9/11 - Wendyk07 :witch:

24/9/11 - Kirsty H :witch:

27/9/11 - sumatwsimit :witch:

26/9/11 - Saz100 :witch:

27/9/11 - tinkershell :witch:
27/9/11 - crystal69uk
27/9/11 - fairytoes

28/9/11 - RNTTC2011
28/9/11 - Bluebell bun :witch:
28/9/11 - polaris :witch:
28/9/11 - gea :witch:

30/9/11 - googly :witch:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Wendy I am barracking for you here, I don't think I want to be on the testers thread though, I'm not sure if OH will be home in time to catch the egg.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

We'll see what August has in store for me, if it's :witch: then I'll join in 10 days!


----------



## sadie

Hi wendy. 
Please put me down for Sept 9. Af should be here today or tomorrow....major temp drop this morning. Have fun all and FX. I'll check back in a few weeks. i need to not think too much about ttc! thanks.


----------



## Conina

Hi Wendy - you can add me for Sept 8th please


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Wendy, yay, I'll hopefully be back in for September FX. Can you put me down for 14th Sept please?

Ta x


----------



## cebethel

Good luck everyone :hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 37Hopeful

I will be testing September 5th. Best wishes to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sus09

I will be testing september 14th.
:dust::dust: to you all.


----------



## mom22boys

september 5th for me!


----------



## Desperado167

Have no idea wen I am due af but I am here to support u all ,good luck every e,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Hi Wendy
Could you pop me down for testing on 10th Sept please? AF arrived on time so I'm out for Aug.

:dust: for everyone


----------



## Nolly

Can you put me down for 10th sept too!

Thanks hunny!


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - could I rejoin you please? I was with you in July and got a bfp but unfortunately the bean only stuck for 9w2d and then decided to leave. 

I'm hoping to get back on the TTC train as soon as I can but am a bit unsure of how my cycles will be. Am only cd4 today but am expecting a longer cycle (although I had irregular cycles anyway so who knows when I will O?). I'm temping and opking though so will be able to provide a date once I have o'd.

Am hoping to test in Sept but can I keep you posted on dates?


----------



## shmoo75

struth said:


> Hey ladies - could I rejoin you please? I was with you in July and got a bfp but unfortunately the bean only stuck for 9w2d and then decided to leave.
> 
> I'm hoping to get back on the TTC train as soon as I can but am a bit unsure of how my cycles will be. Am only cd4 today but am expecting a longer cycle (although I had irregular cycles anyway so who knows when I will O?). I'm temping and opking though so will be able to provide a date once I have o'd.
> 
> Am hoping to test in Sept but can I keep you posted on dates?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun. I have been there twice so far so I(along with lots of other ladies)know exactly how you feel. We are all here for you as and when you need us.


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - Can you put me down for 02/09 please? I know I am down for 31/08 but, as I have really long cycles I think 02/09 is abit more realistic for me than 31/08 but, I refuse to not poas HPT style in August!


----------



## Wendyk07

struth said:


> Hey ladies - could I rejoin you please? I was with you in July and got a bfp but unfortunately the bean only stuck for 9w2d and then decided to leave.
> 
> I'm hoping to get back on the TTC train as soon as I can but am a bit unsure of how my cycles will be. Am only cd4 today but am expecting a longer cycle (although I had irregular cycles anyway so who knows when I will O?). I'm temping and opking though so will be able to provide a date once I have o'd.
> 
> Am hoping to test in Sept but can I keep you posted on dates?

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## GmansMom

Oh, Me? Me?

I'll be 04/09. Thanks! :D


----------



## Natsby

I´m in, it should be 4th Sept. Good luck everyone I hope this is a very positive (big fat p) thread!


----------



## amommy

Got AF yesterday, so I would be testing September 8, 2011, (Possibly sooner but that would be 10 dpo of a 10-12 day luteal phase!)

Thank you!! I will be in school so getting a donor sample may be harder this month, but I will try my best!


----------



## amommy

Desperado167 said:


> Have no idea wen I am due af but I am here to support u all ,good luck every e,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well despie you know we love you!! Thanks for sticking here!


----------



## jennybobenny

:hi: Can I join you? I will be going in for my first IUI attempt at the end of next week! AF is due Sept 8(ish) so you can mark me down for the 8th but I already know I'll be testing before then! :winkwink:

Lots and lots of :dust: to all of you!!! :kiss:


----------



## Shelley71

Mark me down for September 17th.


----------



## amommy

jennybobenny said:


> :hi: Can I join you? I will be going in for my first IUI attempt at the end of next week! AF is due Sept 8(ish) so you can mark me down for the 8th but I already know I'll be testing before then! :winkwink:
> 
> Lots and lots of :dust: to all of you!!! :kiss:

haha yes me too, I cannot help myself from POAS!! But put down the day my AF would be due as my known test date.. haha!! 

Good luck everyone in September and YAY for May babies!


----------



## zennie

Can i join too? Will be testing sept 10th.
Good luck everyone!!

:dust:


----------



## jennybobenny

amommy said:


> Good luck everyone in September and YAY for May babies!

YES! Yay for May babies!!:happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

I would love a May baby. Fx'd we are all lucky this month.

Bring on those September BFP's.

:dust:


----------



## Beut

Please add me too for the 10th Sept. Had a Hsg done yesterday so had a good spring clean :haha:

Fingers crossed for our :bfp: xx


----------



## LLbean

yes for Gemini babies hehehehe

Don't know when yet as I am still waiting for AF but will report when I have a better idea so you can add me to the list


----------



## jennybobenny

Beut said:


> Please add me too for the 10th Sept. Had a Hsg done yesterday so had a good spring clean :haha:
> 
> Fingers crossed for our :bfp: xx

I had an HSG done in June... wonder if the "spring cleaning" is still good for me! Guess we'll see! One more week! Eeeeeeee!!! :happydance:


----------



## rjsmam

hi wendy, hi ladies :flower:

could i join? af due on 14th Sept, seems so long away!

x


----------



## NAPzWife

Hello New to Forum been alone researching for many months and found this wonderful world of Women just like me so I was wondering if I sould join your Group. NO for August but ready to TTC for September will test on the 14th and lots of baby dust to all.


----------



## marriedatlast

Hi there, would love to join in too. Just getting in here, and starting to get down and dirty with the TTC. Ready to test in Sept, probably around the 11th according to my calendars.


----------



## Wendyk07

NAPzWife said:


> Hello New to Forum been alone researching for many months and found this wonderful world of Women just like me so I was wondering if I sould join your Group. NO for August but ready to TTC for September will test on the 14th and lots of baby dust to all.




marriedatlast said:


> Hi there, would love to join in too. Just getting in here, and starting to get down and dirty with the TTC. Ready to test in Sept, probably around the 11th according to my calendars.


Welcome to BnB. You are never alone on here. Wishing you the very best of luck. September is going to be lucky. I have feel it. 


:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies, please can I join :flower:

TTC 11 months after tubal reversal, X Clomid, HSG - June, all clear :happydance: -Praying for a sticky BFP!

Testing day - Friday 2nd September.

I wish everyone the best of love and luck in your TTC journey!:hugs:


----------



## amommy

Awesome look at all the new people joining.. I am looking for a TTC buddy if anyone would like one!! Of course I hope it continues into a Bump buddy as well.. 

I am CD 7 today! 

Also to the OP you put my test date as 8-8-11.. hehe.. I wish!! thank you for having this thread and :dust::dust::dust::baby::baby: 
BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!! Lets make this thread a most successful one!


----------



## Desperado167

Welcome newbies?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Hi Wendy, All,

I was hoping I would ov early and just squeak into the August testers again, but as usual - no cooperation from the body!!

So if I could be added to September testers please... not really sure on the date, I'll go 4th September for now.

FX and :dust: to everyone, I hope this is our month!

J


----------



## shmoo75

any idea how many non O cycles you can have in a row? I have a horrible feeling that I haven't O'd for the last 2 cycles and this one:nope::cry: This is the 3rd cycle on the trot that I haven't had a Peak on my CBFM and 1st cycle of not having a right on + OPK. I will have to make the effort and temp from next cycle to give me a better idea.


----------



## Wendyk07

September is going to be a lucky month for us all. I can feel it in my water which i have plently of to feed my POAS habit. lol

:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> any idea how many non O cycles you can have in a row? I have a horrible feeling that I haven't O'd for the last 2 cycles and this one:nope::cry: This is the 3rd cycle on the trot that I haven't had a Peak on my CBFM and 1st cycle of not having a right on + OPK. I will have to make the effort and temp from next cycle to give me a better idea.


I think temping is the way to go. Its a sure fire way of knowing what your body is doing. The OPK's only tell you that your body tries to Ovulate but temping will tell you it has. Have you spoke to your GP?


----------



## jennybobenny

So I got two positive OPK's today (digital) and it looks like I am going to ovulate a few days earlier than usual. I go in tomorrow for my first IUI attempt. Therefore I will probably start testing on Sept 1!!

All the best everyone!


----------



## mum2be38

Hi, can you add me to your list please? I had a mmc in june but ttc again from this month. Given my last AF dates, can you please put me down for 17th sept? Also happens to be the day my dad gets married.... Gonna be a busy day!!! Lol. Babydust to us all :flower:


----------



## manuiti

Hi there! Can you add me for Sept 1st please. Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## crystal443

Hiya..put me down for Sept 23 please..thank you!!


----------



## shmoo75

Wendyk07 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> any idea how many non O cycles you can have in a row? I have a horrible feeling that I haven't O'd for the last 2 cycles and this one:nope::cry: This is the 3rd cycle on the trot that I haven't had a Peak on my CBFM and 1st cycle of not having a right on + OPK. I will have to make the effort and temp from next cycle to give me a better idea.
> 
> 
> I think temping is the way to go. Its a sure fire way of knowing what your body is doing. The OPK's only tell you that your body tries to Ovulate but temping will tell you it has. Have you spoke to your GP?Click to expand...

I'm going to temp for a couple of cycles before going to my GP I'm hoping I am wrong and temping will show that I am Oing.


----------



## Watson101

Hi All - please put me down for testing on September 21st! XX


----------



## Lyric716

Hi ladies

I'm brand new to this site and would love to join you for the September two week wait. This is my second month trying and AF should be here tomorrow. I will be testing on Sept 18th. Look forward to this journey with you:)

Mom to 5 year old daughter Sydney and my angel Sean who went to heaven in March at 19months of age.


----------



## Rashaa

Our list is shrinking :). Please add me for the 6th - :dust: to all of us for tons of :bfp: 's


----------



## googly

Lyric716 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm brand new to this site and would love to join you for the September two week wait. This is my second month trying and AF should be here tomorrow. I will be testing on Sept 18th. Look forward to this journey with you:)
> 
> Mom to 5 year old daughter Sydney and my angel Sean who went to heaven in March at 19months of age.

Welcome Lyric... so sorry to hear of the loss of your DS.

Best of luck with your ttc journey :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Lyric716 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm brand new to this site and would love to join you for the September two week wait. This is my second month trying and AF should be here tomorrow. I will be testing on Sept 18th. Look forward to this journey with you:)
> 
> Mom to 5 year old daughter Sydney and my angel Sean who went to heaven in March at 19months of age.

Am so sorry for the loss of your baby girl. :hugs:

Wishing you the best of luck for September. :dust:


----------



## crystal443

Lyric716 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm brand new to this site and would love to join you for the September two week wait. This is my second month trying and AF should be here tomorrow. I will be testing on Sept 18th. Look forward to this journey with you:)
> 
> Mom to 5 year old daughter Sydney and my angel Sean who went to heaven in March at 19months of age.

So sorry for your loss:hugs: I'm sure you'll find all the ladies lovely:thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

You can put me down for September 15th. Baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Lyric - I am so sorry for the loss of your LO. So brave to be TTC after this. Huge :hugs: and :dust: to you as well as my upmost respect hun.

AFM - No idea what my body is doing this cycle hopefully I will have an answer any day from next Wed one way or the other.


----------



## Lyric716

Googly, Wendy, Frolky, shmoo and Crystal

Thank you so much for the welcomes and the kind words about my little boy. I worry at times that it is WAY to soon and i'm still not in a emotional place for this journey of having another baby but it just feels right....and I'm no sping chicken LOL. Looking forward to getting to know you all in the weeks to come.

:)


----------



## LLbean

okie dokie...I shall know around Sept 19th so please put me down to test that day...THANK YOU!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just wanted to drop in and wish good luck to all September testers! Leaving for Europe and won't be back until Sept 3rd. Hope to see a lot of :bfp: by the time I come home! :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

:hi: have a great trip, looking forward to ur posts when u return and hopefully a :bfp: too


Junebug_CJ said:


> Just wanted to drop in and wish good luck to all September testers! Leaving for Europe and won't be back until Sept 3rd. Hope to see a lot of :bfp: by the time I come home! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Have a great trip :thumbup: August seemed like a pretty good month for BFP's so hopefully Sept will be even better!!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi everyone.Just wondering if I can join you. Thought I got out of the TTC threads last month with a BFP but AF rocked up a week later:cry: We have been trying for a while and had a missed m/c in May at 10/11 weeks. 

I will be testing 15th of September. 

Lyric- I can not imagine your pain. I am so sorry for the loss of your baby boy. My heart goes out to you:hugs: I hope that your TTC journey is short and you get your BFP. 

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust:​


----------



## Conina

:hi: Have a great trip JB!! :plane:

Oh, and since the eggy snuck up and surprised me yesterday, my testing date will change to 6th Sept. But I doubt it'll be my month - didn't get enough :sex: in beforehand!!


----------



## struth

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Just an update from me - still don't know a date as I've still waiting for my first negative hpt following the mmc, and then of course my positive opk. My hpt is a real squinter this morning so I'm hoping for a -ve by Friday/Saturday and then the opk'ing can begin! 

It is looking like I will be putting down a mid or late Sept date (fingers crossed) x


----------



## shmoo75

Junebug - Have a great trip hun.

I will use an OPK on Tues night to see if its a +(I got the darkest +OPK the night before I got +HPT with my DD)so thats the plan if I get a -OPK I wont use a HPT the following morning.


----------



## LancyLass

Can you put me down for 5 sept? All the signs are I'm ov'ing today or tomorrow (except on OPKs but I'm having trouble with them). So that'll be about 10 days and I have a short LP, so if AF hasn't reared its ugly head by then it'll be a miracle!
Right better get off here and wake up DH - he's fallen asleep on the sofa... he's got a job to do ;)


----------



## Wendyk07

Mammatotwo said:


> Hi everyone.Just wondering if I can join you. Thought I got out of the TTC threads last month with a BFP but AF rocked up a week later:cry: We have been trying for a while and had a missed m/c in May at 10/11 weeks.
> 
> I will be testing 15th of September.
> 
> Lyric- I can not imagine your pain. I am so sorry for the loss of your baby boy. My heart goes out to you:hugs: I hope that your TTC journey is short and you get your BFP.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust:
> :dust:​

Am so sorry for your loss hun. Wishing you all the luck or Septembers cycle. :hugs:


----------



## prickly

PLease put me down for testing with OPK 1 Sept....may not be able to :sex: this cycle if I get a +OPK then, as heading down to London for the weekend with my 10 year old DD....am hoping ovulation comes earlier or later! lol....if not am heading into 1/2 October for next ovulation / cycle....grrr! good luck to us all this month ladies!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay, I got an eggy on my cbfm monitor today and a very positive opk. It seems like our bd session was timed perfectly plus dh doesn't work today. I have a great feeling about this cycle!


----------



## struth

Great news Mon_n_Jon! Let's hope you catch that eggy! :dust:


----------



## Jax41

:hugs: Struth :hugs: 

I was all confused when I saw your post here and then I read your sig, I'm so sorry :hugs: Now we need to have words with Wooly to change AF's sat nav again for you!!!

I hope you'll know what I mean when I say that it's lovely to have you here (even though I know you'd probably rather not be!) - has that come out okay?:flower:

Here's a huge shower of dust for you for this cycle!!xXx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

I have such a good feeling about September. i think there will be a lot of BFP's. AF is four days away here and i cannot wait. As soon as she gets here i am one step closer to my September BFP. No signs of her yet though and she had better not get lost.

Had such a busy few days and havent made it online much. Hope you are all well. Good luck this cycle. 

:dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - Looks like I'll be changing my testing date as I have had 3 +OPK's today:happydance::happydance: will let you know over the weekend as depends when I start getting -'s


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Wendy - Looks like I'll be changing my testing date as I have had 3 +OPK's today:happydance::happydance: will let you know over the weekend as depends when I start getting -'s

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/ola.gif


----------



## Desperado167

shmoo75 said:


> Wendy - Looks like I'll be changing my testing date as I have had 3 +OPK's today:happydance::happydance: will let you know over the weekend as depends when I start getting -'s

Good luck :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## amommy

schmoo, I got a + OPK today as well.. Guess we will be dropping the egg about the same time!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## manuiti

Someone give me a slap! I'm 6DPO and itching to POAS. Obviously I'm not going to but I really really want to!!! Why why why is it so addictive??!!!! :brat:


----------



## amommy

manuiti said:


> Someone give me a slap! I'm 6DPO and itching to POAS. Obviously I'm not going to but I really really want to!!! Why why why is it so addictive??!!!! :brat:

You are a better woman than me if you can wait!! I can never wait past 5 dpo, just in the hopes of the outside chance of seeing a line! hahaha


----------



## struth

Jax41 said:


> :hugs: Struth :hugs:
> 
> I was all confused when I saw your post here and then I read your sig, I'm so sorry :hugs: Now we need to have words with Wooly to change AF's sat nav again for you!!!
> 
> I hope you'll know what I mean when I say that it's lovely to have you here (even though I know you'd probably rather not be!) - has that come out okay?:flower:
> 
> Here's a huge shower of dust for you for this cycle!!xXx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

It came out perfectly Jax :flower:

Thanks for the warm welcome back - it is lovely to be amongst you ladies again (although I would have rather it have been under different circumstances!). 

Yes - we will have to ask Wooly to try the sat nav trick again - it seemed to work last time (just not sticky enough I'm afraid). 

Thanks for the dust - here is some for you too -

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## struth

manuiti said:


> Someone give me a slap! I'm 6DPO and itching to POAS. Obviously I'm not going to but I really really want to!!! Why why why is it so addictive??!!!! :brat:

Manuiti - I always cave at about 8dpo. You can hold out a couple of days surely....:haha:


----------



## Tnkzmom

:happydance:Hello Ladies, I am a newbie, BUT i have been following the convo's for a few days. I feel like I already know some of you LOVELY ladies. I will post my introduction on the other post, i too will be testing in Sept, so put me down for 11 Sept. Hoping that evil AF isn't going to appear. I'm on CD9 i believe. Still trying to figure this all out. Good Luck to all you ladies. XOXOX :kiss:


----------



## crystal443

Manuiti, hope this is your month, hope you can hold out for a few days:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Welcome back Struth :dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

Tnkzmom said:


> :happydance:Hello Ladies, I am a newbie, BUT i have been following the convo's for a few days. I feel like I already know some of you LOVELY ladies. I will post my introduction on the other post, i too will be testing in Sept, so put me down for 11 Sept. Hoping that evil AF isn't going to appear. I'm on CD9 i believe. Still trying to figure this all out. Good Luck to all you ladies. XOXOX :kiss:

Welcome..hope your stay is a short one:thumbup:


----------



## googly

Welcome all newbies and returners :dust: to you all!

I'm feeling good about September being a bumper month for us all :thumbup:


----------



## LancyLass

Still no sign of ov for me. Very confused. I got EWCM three days ago and I usually get it on or the day before ov. OPKs not working for me anyway so that's no help. Poor DH is getting worn out! We've been very good this month and trying to :sex: every day around the right time (usually only manage every other day) and we're having a very stressful time generally at the mo so fitting it in is a challenge. :(
Sorry, moan over. Needed to vent somewhere...


----------



## googly

LancyLass said:


> Still no sign of ov for me. Very confused. I got EWCM three days ago and I usually get it on or the day before ov. OPKs not working for me anyway so that's no help. Poor DH is getting worn out! We've been very good this month and trying to :sex: every day around the right time (usually only manage every other day) and we're having a very stressful time generally at the mo so fitting it in is a challenge. :(
> Sorry, moan over. Needed to vent somewhere...

That's no good LancyLass... FX for today/tomorrow maybe? What day do you usually ov?

I'm also having a weird cycle compared to the last 3 or so - not sure when or even IF I ov'd - usually it's really clear. My temps are now slightly elevated, but only slightly. Don't know whether it's something to do with the Clomid...? :shrug: oh well.

Well i hope you get your ov soon so you can have a rest! :thumbup:


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> What day do you usually ov?
> 
> I'm also having a weird cycle compared to the last 3 or so - not sure when or even IF I ov'd - usually it's really clear. My temps are now slightly elevated, but only slightly. Don't know whether it's something to do with the Clomid...? :shrug: oh well.

I don't really have a 'usual'! More often than not it's somewhere around the 14 day mark - e.g. last cycle was CD15 - but previous was CD20. So I have to try to look out for other signs to predict it and up to now EWCM has been pretty reliable. Haven't managed to get OPKs to work for me yet so CM is really my only indicator. (But won't go into my OPK issues here as I've already moaned about that on another thread!)

I'd guess the Clomid would make your body behave in all sorts of new ways so it'll be a voyage of discovery for you this cycle (and the next... if there's no BFP before then!) Just looked at your chart. FF seems pretty sure you've Ov'd and there's a good .2 degree rise. Days 18-20 are looking a bit odd though, aren't they? Here's hoping for a long LP for you!


----------



## Lyric716

Hi Ladies

So I am out for TTC in September...seems I have some Bacteria that is only tested for in Fertility clinics called Mycoplasma and it prevents implantation as well as miscarriages. AND my AMH test came back VERY low at 7 so it looks like I will be doing Gonal F Injections since I have such a low Egg Reserve....geez, I'm only 37 this just doesn't seem fair. 

Good luck to you all for September and I wish you all BFP's. Here's hoping I can try in October:(


----------



## Tnkzmom

crystal443 said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Hello Ladies, I am a newbie, BUT i have been following the convo's for a few days. I feel like I already know some of you LOVELY ladies. I will post my introduction on the other post, i too will be testing in Sept, so put me down for 11 Sept. Hoping that evil AF isn't going to appear. I'm on CD9 i believe. Still trying to figure this all out. Good Luck to all you ladies. XOXOX :kiss:
> 
> Welcome..hope your stay is a short one:thumbup:Click to expand...


THank you Crystal! I hope I'm not waiting for long, but we've been trying for almost 8 months. Good Luck to all us September testers...Wondering if I should be drinking this cup of Starbucks. LOL! Thinking it may lessen my chance. :coffee:


----------



## Wendyk07

Lyric716 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> So I am out for TTC in September...seems I have some Bacteria that is only tested for in Fertility clinics called Mycoplasma and it prevents implantation as well as miscarriages. AND my AMH test came back VERY low at 7 so it looks like I will be doing Gonal F Injections since I have such a low Egg Reserve....geez, I'm only 37 this just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Good luck to you all for September and I wish you all BFP's. Here's hoping I can try in October:(


Aww hun. Nothings is ever simple is it. What are they going to do about the bacteria and does the treatment mean you cannot ttc?


----------



## Sus09

LancyLass said:


> Still no sign of ov for me. Very confused. I got EWCM three days ago and I usually get it on or the day before ov. OPKs not working for me anyway so that's no help. Poor DH is getting worn out! We've been very good this month and trying to :sex: every day around the right time (usually only manage every other day) and we're having a very stressful time generally at the mo so fitting it in is a challenge. :(
> Sorry, moan over. Needed to vent somewhere...

OPKs don´t work for you? I have never had a positive OPK although I do ovulate... I wonder if it was the same for you?


----------



## googly

LancyLass said:


> I don't really have a 'usual'! More often than not it's somewhere around the 14 day mark - e.g. last cycle was CD15 - but previous was CD20. So I have to try to look out for other signs to predict it and up to now EWCM has been pretty reliable. Haven't managed to get OPKs to work for me yet so CM is really my only indicator. (But won't go into my OPK issues here as I've already moaned about that on another thread!)
> 
> I'd guess the Clomid would make your body behave in all sorts of new ways so it'll be a voyage of discovery for you this cycle (and the next... if there's no BFP before then!) Just looked at your chart. FF seems pretty sure you've Ov'd and there's a good .2 degree rise. Days 18-20 are looking a bit odd though, aren't they? Here's hoping for a long LP for you!

Hi Lancy, hey have you tried the 'sensitive' OPKs? Just wondered whether they would be any help for you if you're not getting a result on the normal ones? I have found OPks really useful (in combination with CM, CP etc), it's a bummer if they're not working for you... Presume you will have them in the UK if we have them here! (where everything gets to last :D ) These are the ones I've seen. 

Anyway, I guess your temp will ultimately confirm it, but if the daily BD gets a bit much..... :haha: I know it does with us!! (Man we're getting old.......) it's good to have some (more) concrete evidence.

For me, I had a good temp rise this morning so I feel a bit better about my weird cycle. Still no idea whether I ov'd on cd15 or cd18! You'd think cd15 except I had a wicked bad cold cd16-17 and I think there's a good chance the high temps there are due to that. Maybe! Meh, who knows... :wacko:

In any case, I have had that low level cramping thing that I often get in the LP - already - don't think that's a good sign for a long LP... :nope: I'm ok with this cycle being an experimental one though! 

FX for your egg dropping today/tomorrow!! :thumbup:


----------



## googly

Lyric716 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> So I am out for TTC in September...seems I have some Bacteria that is only tested for in Fertility clinics called Mycoplasma and it prevents implantation as well as miscarriages. AND my AMH test came back VERY low at 7 so it looks like I will be doing Gonal F Injections since I have such a low Egg Reserve....geez, I'm only 37 this just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Good luck to you all for September and I wish you all BFP's. Here's hoping I can try in October:(

So sorry to hear that Lyric, what a bummer!! I guess the good thing is you know what it is and have a way forward (re. the Gonal F).... FX for you that you can get that started in October.

I think Gonal F is the thing that they use with IVF? One of the IVF girls might be able to tell you more about their experience with it - LLBean has just started on it, crystal has done it I think... holla at them!

Best of luck...


----------



## manuiti

Lyric716 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> So I am out for TTC in September...seems I have some Bacteria that is only tested for in Fertility clinics called Mycoplasma and it prevents implantation as well as miscarriages. AND my AMH test came back VERY low at 7 so it looks like I will be doing Gonal F Injections since I have such a low Egg Reserve....geez, I'm only 37 this just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Good luck to you all for September and I wish you all BFP's. Here's hoping I can try in October:(

:hugs: Hope the treatment you're getting sorts you out asap and you can try in October.

I'm still managing to resist the urge to poas. lol I'm going to try not to cave until at least 10DPO. If I'm not pregnant this time then we're going to start investigating freezing some of DHs sperm so I can get IUI during the cycles that he's working away.


----------



## SuperAwesome

May I join in? September 1 is Aunt Flo's due date.


----------



## Wendyk07

https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9305.gif AF is here. I have a test date. Im so pleased. https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9305.gif


----------



## googly

Wendyk07 said:


> https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9305.gif AF is here. I have a test date. Im so pleased. https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9305.gif

Haha, congrats Wendy... :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Well you can put me down for Aug 19....


Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LancyLass

Lyric716 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> So I am out for TTC in September...seems I have some Bacteria that is only tested for in Fertility clinics called Mycoplasma and it prevents implantation as well as miscarriages. AND my AMH test came back VERY low at 7 so it looks like I will be doing Gonal F Injections since I have such a low Egg Reserve....geez, I'm only 37 this just doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Good luck to you all for September and I wish you all BFP's. Here's hoping I can try in October:(

That's rough! Poor you. :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Hurrah! Temp went up today! So still just about on track for testing 5 Sept.



Sus09 said:


> OPKs don´t work for you? I have never had a positive OPK although I do ovulate... I wonder if it was the same for you?

Yes I'm beginning to think it might be the case, although Googly's suggested ultra sensitive tests look interesting.



googly said:


> Hi Lancy, hey have you tried the 'sensitive' OPKs? Just wondered whether they would be any help for you if you're not getting a result on the normal ones? I have found OPks really useful (in combination with CM, CP etc), it's a bummer if they're not working for you... Presume you will have them in the UK if we have them here! (where everything gets to last :D ) These are the ones I've seen.
> 
> Anyway, I guess your temp will ultimately confirm it, but if the daily BD gets a bit much..... :haha: I know it does with us!! (Man we're getting old.......) it's good to have some (more) concrete evidence.
> 
> For me, I had a good temp rise this morning so I feel a bit better about my weird cycle. Still no idea whether I ov'd on cd15 or cd18! You'd think cd15 except I had a wicked bad cold cd16-17 and I think there's a good chance the high temps there are due to that. Maybe! Meh, who knows... :wacko:
> 
> In any case, I have had that low level cramping thing that I often get in the LP - already - don't think that's a good sign for a long LP... :nope: I'm ok with this cycle being an experimental one though!
> 
> FX for your egg dropping today/tomorrow!! :thumbup:

I've been using these ones: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultra-Earl...QT5S/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1314432870&sr=8-4. It calls them 'ultra early' but they're 20mIU and the ones you've shown are 10mIU so maybe I'll see if I can find those. I've found them a bit of a pain though. I was getting a very faint line and was having to wee 4 times a day to even get that result! I'm not sure I can be bothered with that every month. I recorded it all this cycle and have posted a pic here: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-unreliable-opks-lh-problem.html#post12491301


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> These are the ones I've seen.

Have tried searching but don't seem to be able to get those ones here in the UK. Bummer.


----------



## struth

Lancy lass - just had a look at the other thread and mine are like yours. I think a lot of people are like us and they don't necessarily go positive but go darker. I have had true positives but also have months where they don't quite make it. It might be worth trying different ones - different IC sellers have different ones.

I was thinking about getting some digis and using them when they went darker to see if they would confirm (with my POAS addiction and my irregular cycles, I can't afford to use them throughout my cycle!).

Either way - it looks like your darker opks and your temps match up?


----------



## Butterfly67

I use the cheapie OPKs and just take the time that they go to their darkest as surge time - last month one matched the control line but mostly they are not quite that dark but that is the best I get and it lasts 2 days and then goes so I reckon that is good enough for me :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

If it helps, I use the ICs from Wondfo and they always give me a very clear positive line that is darker than the control line. Maybe you should try those and see if they work better for you. Good luck!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Can I join... I'm on to cycle #2 but am really excited if this is going to be my month! Please put me down for Sept. 28th but it might change depending on when I Ov... It's great to see some familiar names in here! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## manuiti

Welcome to September testers RNTTC2011 and Struth!

Well I caved and tested at 8dpo. :dohh: It was a 10miu test but funnily enough I got a bfn. Hmmmm, now whether to give into it and test again tomorrow... I would just love to get even the faintest of bfp's, even if it turned out to be a chemical, just so I could know that we are capable of even getting that far. Oh, and just noticed that my ticker says we've now been trying for 1 year, 1 month, 1 week and 1 day. 

Ah well, sending everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## googly

manuiti said:


> Welcome to September testers RNTTC2011 and Struth!
> 
> Well I caved and tested at 8dpo. :dohh: It was a 10miu test but funnily enough I got a bfn. Hmmmm, now whether to give into it and test again tomorrow... I would just love to get even the faintest of bfp's, even if it turned out to be a chemical, just so I could know that we are capable of even getting that far. Oh, and just noticed that my ticker says we've now been trying for 1 year, 1 month, 1 week and 1 day.
> 
> Ah well, sending everyone lots of :dust:

That's actually where I'm at as well - I thought knowing about chemicals would just mess with my head, but actually, at this point, I just want to know if we're capable of getting that far, even. I think it would be useful information to know - that sperm can meet egg - but just isn't implanting fully for whatever reason. I've never had a chance to test because of a very short LP, but I'm on clomid for the first time this month so FX for getting to 10 days at least (usually only 7-9!)

FX to you too... :thumbup:


----------



## manuiti

googly said:


> That's actually where I'm at as well - I thought knowing about chemicals would just mess with my head, but actually, at this point, I just want to know if we're capable of getting that far, even. I think it would be useful information to know - that sperm can meet egg - but just isn't implanting fully for whatever reason. I've never had a chance to test because of a very short LP, but I'm on clomid for the first time this month so FX for getting to 10 days at least (usually only 7-9!)
> 
> FX to you too... :thumbup:

FX tightly for you googly!!! Hopefully the clomid will sort out your LP. And thank you, it's nice to know I'm not alone feeling this way.


----------



## Butterfly67

I agree with you ladies, just to know that the sperm will meet the egg is a start :thumbup:


----------



## struth

Googly - I've just been stalking your chart. I'll be keeping an keen eye on your chart tomorrow and onwards ("temps stay high, temps stay high, temps stay high"!!!) x


----------



## crystal443

Butterfly67 said:


> I agree with you ladies, just to know that the sperm will meet the egg is a start :thumbup:

:thumbup: I agree


----------



## googly

struth said:


> Googly - I've just been stalking your chart. I'll be keeping an keen eye on your chart tomorrow and onwards ("temps stay high, temps stay high, temps stay high"!!!) x

Ha, thanks struth! Of course I think there's a good chance I'm only at 4dpo rather than the 7dpo that FF thinks I am -- I still think those cd 16 and 17 temps could be due to the cold I had, meaning ov was cd18. Maybe. Might never know I guess... 

But yes, hopefully they stay high in the meantime (maybe with a nice dip in there somewhere :D )


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> manuiti said:
> 
> 
> I would just love to get even the faintest of bfp's, even if it turned out to be a chemical, just so I could know that we are capable of even getting that far.
> 
> That's actually where I'm at as well - I thought knowing about chemicals would just mess with my head, but actually, at this point, I just want to know if we're capable of getting that far, even. I think it would be useful information to know - that sperm can meet egg - but just isn't implanting fully for whatever reason. I've never had a chance to test because of a very short LP, but I'm on clomid for the first time this month so FX for getting to 10 days at least (usually only 7-9!)Click to expand...

Yes, totally agree, I've been thinking the same thing. But like Googly I never get far enough to even test. :(


----------



## LancyLass

struth said:


> I was thinking about getting some digis and using them when they went darker to see if they would confirm (with my POAS addiction and my irregular cycles, I can't afford to use them throughout my cycle!).

Yes, I think I might try that next month.



Butterfly67 said:


> I use the cheapie OPKs and just take the time that they go to their darkest as surge time - last month one matched the control line but mostly they are not quite that dark but that is the best I get and it lasts 2 days and then goes so I reckon that is good enough for me :thumbup:

Yes I was beginning to think that too. That is the good thing about the cheapies - you can see it building up. Think I'll try the matching up a digital one with the darker days though, just to see. I want the satisfaction of getting a +ve result - even if it's not on a pg test, I want the fun of getting something +ve!! :loopy:



Mon_n_john said:


> If it helps, I use the ICs from Wondfo and they always give me a very clear positive line that is darker than the control line. Maybe you should try those and see if they work better for you. Good luck!

Have looked them up, thanks. It says they're 25MlU which is less sensitive than the ones I'm using although the fact they're midstream tempts me. I find peeing in a pot very tricky! But they're SO expensive compared to the cheapies! (I know, I know, if I really want a child I should be prepared to pay anything but I can't help feeling all these manufacturers are making a mint out of us desperate ladies!)


----------



## queenieplum

HI ladies I will be testing on Sept 7, good luck to all the other Sept testers :) xx:thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Mon_n_john said:


> If it helps, I use the ICs from Wondfo and they always give me a very clear positive line that is darker than the control line. Maybe you should try those and see if they work better for you. Good luck!

Have looked them up, thanks. It says they're 25MlU which is less sensitive than the ones I'm using although the fact they're midstream tempts me. I find peeing in a pot very tricky! But they're SO expensive compared to the cheapies! (I know, I know, if I really want a child I should be prepared to pay anything but I can't help feeling all these manufacturers are making a mint out of us desperate ladies!)[/QUOTE]

Really? Maybe they are more expensive for UK ladies because I only pay $5 US for 25 of them so I think they are a great deal. ANd if you saw the itty bitty cup I peed in without spilling a drop you'ld give me a prize lol :haha:


----------



## SweetPickles

Would you please put me down for September 22? 

Happy September, everyone!


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> Really? Maybe they are more expensive for UK ladies because I only pay $5 US for 25 of them so I think they are a great deal.

The ones I found online were £9 for 7!! That's about $15 US.



Mon_n_john said:


> RANd if you saw the itty bitty cup I peed in without spilling a drop you'ld give me a prize lol :haha:

 =D&gt; :)


----------



## crystal443

LancyLass said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manuiti said:
> 
> 
> I would just love to get even the faintest of bfp's, even if it turned out to be a chemical, just so I could know that we are capable of even getting that far.
> 
> That's actually where I'm at as well - I thought knowing about chemicals would just mess with my head, but actually, at this point, I just want to know if we're capable of getting that far, even. I think it would be useful information to know - that sperm can meet egg - but just isn't implanting fully for whatever reason. I've never had a chance to test because of a very short LP, but I'm on clomid for the first time this month so FX for getting to 10 days at least (usually only 7-9!)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, totally agree, I've been thinking the same thing. But like Googly I never get far enough to even test. :(Click to expand...

If I waited to be even a single day late for AF to test..I'd never test,lol. Once in awhile I'll test before AF is due if I get some funky symptoms but I usually wait for AF and she always shows right on time:growlmad:


----------



## Saz100

Hi Wendy, will you add me to your list for Sept 26th - many thanks

Good luck to all you lovely ladies here's hoping for lots of BFP's in September:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Not long now till our first September testers. I thought September would never get here. Its been such a long haul for me the last couple of months. AF is on her way out the door and is not allowed back in for at least 9 months. 

:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wendyk07 said:


> Not long now till our first September testers. I thought September would never get here. Its been such a long haul for me the last couple of months. AF is on her way out the door and is not allowed back in for at least 9 months.
> 
> :hugs:

That's right, she sure isn't, bring on that BFP! :happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Wendyk07 said:


> Not long now till our first September testers. I thought September would never get here. Its been such a long haul for me the last couple of months. AF is on her way out the door and is not allowed back in for at least 9 months.
> 
> :hugs:

I hope September brings lots of BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

crystal443 said:


> I hope September brings lots of BFPs :thumbup:

Ditto. Good luck and baby dust, ladies! 

I have a cunning plan, actually. If I follow the veiny road map on my boobs, I should wind up someplace the witch can't find me. 

(That sounded so much funnier inside my head)


----------



## crystal443

SuperAwesome said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I hope September brings lots of BFPs :thumbup:
> 
> Ditto. Good luck and baby dust, ladies!
> 
> I have a cunning plan, actually. If I follow the veiny road map on my boobs, I should wind up someplace the witch can't find me.
> 
> (That sounded so much funnier inside my head)Click to expand...

I had a chuckle...great plan though:thumbup::haha:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - can you move my testing date to 08/09? I think I am 3DPO today so I think 8th would be earliest AF is due. Mega long cycle for me heading for a 49dayer:wacko::wacko:

Come on September lets have bucket loads of :bfp:'s just like there was in August:dust::dust::dust::dust:o us all


----------



## manuiti

Right ladies, I need a reality check and your opinions please. I've been staring at this thing for so long I think I've gone crosseyed. Could you let me know if you think you see something too or if you think I have indeed gone crosseyed? lol Thank you!!! One minute I think I see a 'clear' outline and the next I see nothing. Arrrghhh!!!

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/11083011dpo.jpg


----------



## Mon_n_john

manuiti said:


> Right ladies, I need a reality check and your opinions please. I've been staring at this thing for so long I think I've gone crosseyed. Could you let me know if you think you see something too or if you think I have indeed gone crosseyed? lol Thank you!!! One minute I think I see a 'clear' outline and the next I see nothing. Arrrghhh!!!
> 
> https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/11083011dpo.jpg

Yeah, I see it!


----------



## LLbean

I kind of see it, can you post the actual pic (non negative) please?


----------



## Wendyk07

manuiti said:


> Right ladies, I need a reality check and your opinions please. I've been staring at this thing for so long I think I've gone crosseyed. Could you let me know if you think you see something too or if you think I have indeed gone crosseyed? lol Thank you!!! One minute I think I see a 'clear' outline and the next I see nothing. Arrrghhh!!!
> 
> https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/11083011dpo.jpg

There might be something there hun. Can you post the original?


----------



## manuiti

Here you go... not exactly a lot to see. :nope: Oh and ignore the arrows in the second one if you can, they didn't come out where I meant them to go & I gave up trying to get it to work.

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/11083011dpoorig.jpg

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/11083011dposat_contrast.jpg

It's like those pictures in the 80's that you stared at for ages and if you stared at them right, an image would appear! lol lol

Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## Wendyk07

Theres a shadow on the top pic hun. Not sure if theres colour but i see something. I think you should wait a couple of days and test again hun. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hi ladies, I am 4 DPO today. I would be lying if I said I wasn't anxious to know that I'm pregnant already but for once, I feel calm and at peace. I know in my heart that I'm doing everything possible for the little bean that is hopefully inside me.

I did my intralipid IV treatment 7 days before O, just like I am supposed to. I take prenatals and a baby asprin every day. I have stopped taking my prescription meds (with my Dr.'s blessing) just in case it could cause any harm to a little bean. And finally, I started my progesterone today.

So for once, I know that I am using every tool that I can to help make a bean extra sticky. What happens from here on out is in somebody else's hands because I am doing all I can already. For once I am not stressed or a jittery bundle of nerves. It's rather nice and I have my blood beta test to look forward to at 10 DPO. Fingers are tightly, but calmly, crossed!


----------



## Indigo77

GL!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Indigo77 said:


> GL!

Thank you!


----------



## manuiti

Fingers crossed for you Mon!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

manuiti said:


> Fingers crossed for you Mon!!! :thumbup:

Aww, thanks Manuiti! Same to you!!!


----------



## struth

Fingers crossed ladies.

Maniuti - I think I see something on the invert but I'm not sure about the original. I hope that this is it for you and that in a couple of days you will have obvious lines x

Mon - GL honey (that is a very calm GL!) x

I'm still waiting for O :coffee:


----------



## LLbean

Maniuti I see a shadow on the top one too (Like Wendy) Test again tomorrow!!!! and FXd for you!

Mon...bring on that BFP!!!

Good luck to all!


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> Hi ladies, I am 4 DPO today. I would be lying if I said I wasn't anxious to know that I'm pregnant already but for once, I feel calm and at peace. I know in my heart that I'm doing everything possible for the little bean that is hopefully inside me.
> 
> I did my intralipid IV treatment 7 days before O, just like I am supposed to. I take prenatals and a baby asprin every day. I have stopped taking my prescription meds (with my Dr.'s blessing) just in case it could cause any harm to a little bean. And finally, I started my progesterone today.
> 
> So for once, I know that I am using every tool that I can to help make a bean extra sticky. What happens from here on out is in somebody else's hands because I am doing all I can already. For once I am not stressed or a jittery bundle of nerves. It's rather nice and I have my blood beta test to look forward to at 10 DPO. Fingers are tightly, but calmly, crossed!

That does sound kinda nice, yes! Awesome to have a scheduled HCG at 10 dpo, that will be good...

FX for you anyway, will be watching :dust:


----------



## RNTTC2011

FX'd for you Mon!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh hell, why not! Count me in girls; I will update as soon as I have my OV day...hopefully by the end of this week. :happydance:

Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## crystal443

Good Luck Dmom!!


----------



## crystal443

manuiti said:


> Right ladies, I need a reality check and your opinions please. I've been staring at this thing for so long I think I've gone crosseyed. Could you let me know if you think you see something too or if you think I have indeed gone crosseyed? lol Thank you!!! One minute I think I see a 'clear' outline and the next I see nothing. Arrrghhh!!!
> 
> https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/11083011dpo.jpg

I see it!!! Its faint but I can see it:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a shadow, but there is something there!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Manuiti, try an FRER tomorrow. If I squint I can see something. My IC HPTs were negative (well faint shadow) until 15DPO, despite my FRERs being positive starting at 9DPO!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck to the September testers, will be stalking this thread to root my friends on!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

CD 6 for me today. SMEP is go for launch. LOL

Dmon - Great to see you here. 

Junebug - You had better stalk us, wouldnt be the same without you. lol

Broadband is playing up again so i will be off an on all day. 

manuiti - have you tested today? I definately saw a shadow on yesterdays IC. bring on the frer.


----------



## manuiti

Wendyk07 said:


> CD 6 for me today. SMEP is go for launch.

:happydance:



Wendyk07 said:


> manuiti - have you tested today? I definately saw a shadow on yesterdays IC. bring on the frer.

I've just done it and nothing. :nope: There's still a very faint shadow but on the invert it looks like it's a slightly darker colour so I'm guessing that yesterday and today are just an evap line or the testing area showing up.  But that in itself is kinda exciting as I've never had one of those before.

The temps on my chart are still up and FF said today that it's possible triphasic from 7dpo. That's also exciting in its own right as FF has never said that to me before. Anyway, AF is due tomorrow so we'll see what tomorrow's temp brings.

Oh and I have no idea if you can get frer's where I am in S.America and today was the last of the ICs that I brought with me from the UK. I've got one CB digi test but I'm going to save that until the day after tomorrow if AF's late. If there's still nothing on either front then I'll pop down to the pharmacy and see what's on offer.

Lots of luck and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Okay, since it's September eve (in the USA, at least), I wanted to wish everyone good luck! If you'd move to the left a little please...I want this truck to dump the baby dust over all of you. 

Drop and give me BFPs, everyone!

(Seriously, sending you all BFP vibes.)


----------



## Tnkzmom

So is your temp higher if there is a chance of a BFP??


----------



## dachsundmom

Tnkzmom said:


> So is your temp higher if there is a chance of a BFP??

Maybe? LOL


----------



## jennybobenny

Hi ladies! Haven't been around in about a week because I thought I was going crazy with all the symptoms. Today my bbs are starting to become really sore - not just tender but sore! My temps are also really high - hovering around 98.5 when they're usually around 97.9 in my LP.

I tested this morning at 9dpo and got a BFN. Wasn't suprised but I'm still going to hold my breath. Can't wait for the weekend so hopefully I'll know one way or another. Funny that AF is due on Monday - Labor Day! :haha:

Baby dust to everyone! xo


----------



## Tnkzmom

dachsundmom said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> So is your temp higher if there is a chance of a BFP??
> 
> Maybe? LOLClick to expand...

:winkwink: lol dmom, all this stuff confuses me, i see high temps and all, heck now i'm just looking at the watermelon and wanting that. *sigh*


----------



## Tnkzmom

jennybobenny said:


> Hi ladies! Haven't been around in about a week because I thought I was going crazy with all the symptoms. Today my bbs are starting to become really sore - not just tender but sore! My temps are also really high - hovering around 98.5 when they're usually around 97.9 in my LP.
> 
> I tested this morning at 9dpo and got a BFN. Wasn't suprised but I'm still going to hold my breath. Can't wait for the weekend so hopefully I'll know one way or another. Funny that AF is due on Monday - Labor Day! :haha:
> 
> Baby dust to everyone! xo

Hopefully :witch:wont come and you will actually get to have Labor one day! Ok that did sound funnier when i thought of it. :dohh: i believe you get what i'm saying :wacko:


----------



## manuiti

Ok, I'm a little nervous about tomorrow. AF is due and so I should see my temperature plummet in the morning but I want it to stay high sooooo badly. I don't want the b:witch: to show up. I don't want to go to sleep! Arrrrgh! This part is worse than trying to refrain from wanting to poas! lol Ok, vent over, thanks for listening. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

manuiti said:


> Ok, I'm a little nervous about tomorrow. AF is due and so I should see my temperature plummet in the morning but I want it to stay high sooooo badly. I don't want the b:witch: to show up. I don't want to go to sleep! Arrrrgh! This part is worse than trying to refrain from wanting to poas! lol Ok, vent over, thanks for listening. :blush:

I hear ya manuiti... I slept so badly last night because I kept thinking about testing and about what my temp was going to be in the morning. First time that's happened to me, usually I have NO trouble sleeping! I think I really got my hopes up this cycle...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## manuiti

Grrrr! Just got ready to go to bed, went for a wee and I got a faint pinky browny wipe. Sorry TMI! Looks like the b:witch: is knocking at the door. It seems my September hopes are over before we even really got started and now the long wait till the end of October before we can hopefully be able to try again. But anyway, I'll report back in the morning...


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Is Wendy doing September, too? If so...

Wendy, if AF does not visit me beforehand, I will test on Saturday. 

9/3/11 or 3/9/11 (as written everywhere besides the stubborn & rebellious US of A)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Girls, can I just vent a little???
I just found out tonight that my DH sabotaged last month. He helped himself an hour before I told him I would be home early to make "it" happen. No wonder AF reared her ugly self... Now wondering what's going to happen this month. Am I the only one wanting this??? He told me before that he was "ready". I'm too old to play this game. I am 36 and not joking about wanting kids... he knows this from before we got engaged... So frustrated right now....AAGGHHHAAGGHHH!!!!! (me screaming, he's not at home right now)


----------



## Indigo77

RN....That sucks! I hope he apologized and promised never to do it again. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hello ladies :hugs: good luck to everyone testing in September :flower: Wendy please can you put me down to test on the 29th September. :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

RNTTC2011 said:


> Girls, can I just vent a little???
> I just found out tonight that my DH sabotaged last month. He helped himself an hour before I told him I would be home early to make "it" happen. No wonder AF reared her ugly self... Now wondering what's going to happen this month. Am I the only one wanting this??? He told me before that he was "ready". I'm too old to play this game. I am 36 and not joking about wanting kids... he knows this from before we got engaged... So frustrated right now....AAGGHHHAAGGHHH!!!!! (me screaming, he's not at home right now)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi Ladies, 

Wendy could you please put me down for the 5th......GL and FX to you all xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

RNTTC2011 said:


> Girls, can I just vent a little???
> I just found out tonight that my DH sabotaged last month. He helped himself an hour before I told him I would be home early to make "it" happen. No wonder AF reared her ugly self... Now wondering what's going to happen this month. Am I the only one wanting this??? He told me before that he was "ready". I'm too old to play this game. I am 36 and not joking about wanting kids... he knows this from before we got engaged... So frustrated right now....AAGGHHHAAGGHHH!!!!! (me screaming, he's not at home right now)

Ugh, how insensitive of him! Did you tell him how counterproductive that is? I'd threathen mine with IUI if he did that to me lol. I hope he plays nice next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

As for me, my FR tests get here today. I know I'm only 6 DPO but the heck with it, today I'm gonna POAS! I plan to do a FR every day from now on. So excited!


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Mon!


----------



## jennybobenny

RN :hugs: Sorry to hear about your DH's misbehavior. The fact he confessed might be a sign he's remorseful so hopefully that will never happen again!

I tested this morning to a BFN. Temp dropped slightly but still at 98.2 which is still higher than normal. I'm 10dpo so still have a few days to wait and see. It's driving me crazy already!

My bbs are sore, hips are sore and right now I feel like I want to throw up my cheerios... just burping them up instead. EWWWW! Sorry TMI!! LOL

I understand why some don't test too early. Even though I was half expecting BFNs - when they come I do get a little more disappointed each time. Doubt I can hold off from testing, but contemplating waiting until Sunday now.


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Fx'd Mon!

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I'm nervous but happy and excited! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Mon...OMG do let us know as soon as possible! FXd!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Mon...OMG do let us know as soon as possible! FXd!

Will do, thank you! Anxiously awaiting the UPS guy to bring me my Amazon purchase. I know it's super early at 6 DPO but I take my FR test results much more seriously than my IC.


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> As for me, my FR tests get here today. I know I'm only 6 DPO but the heck with it, today I'm gonna POAS! I plan to do a FR every day from now on. So excited!

Hey Mon - snap on the DPO! My temp dropped slightly today though and abdomen is feeling just a tiny bit achey occasionally :(
I've never made it to a test date because I have v short LP - Surely 6DPO is way too early to test?? I've only got ICs (but aren't they supposed to be the most responsive at 10Mlu?)


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> As for me, my FR tests get here today. I know I'm only 6 DPO but the heck with it, today I'm gonna POAS! I plan to do a FR every day from now on. So excited!
> 
> Hey Mon - snap on the DPO! My temp dropped slightly today though and abdomen is feeling just a tiny bit achey occasionally :(
> I've never made it to a test date because I have v short LP - Surely 6DPO is way too early to test?? I've only got ICs (but aren't they supposed to be the most responsive at 10Mlu?)Click to expand...

Oh I'm sure it's too early. I think my earliest BFP with a FR was 8 or 9 DPO. IC may be sensitive but they seem to have very little dye and rarely show + early. FR are always positive for me befor the IC. I don't believe in waiting for testing because I need to know as early as possible in order to get further tests and treatments (I'm high risk). On a budget IC do the job though, they just take an extra couple fo days to turn + for me.

Have you ever sought out any help for your short LP?


----------



## LancyLass

You've got me tempted into looking up FR tests!! Mon, you're leading me astray!
Their description of when you can test makes me laugh (https://www.firstresponsefertility.com/early-result-pregnancy-test.php?show=info): "You can test as early as six days sooner than the day of your missed period." But it's not a missed period until after you've (not) had it - so they're saying you can only use them if you're psychic?? :) Well it made me laugh.


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> Have you ever sought out any help for your short LP?

Yes, just undergone the first round of blood tests this last cycle. Getting the results next week and we'll take it from there...


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> You've got me tempted into looking up FR tests!! Mon, you're leading me astray!
> Their description of when you can test makes me laugh (https://www.firstresponsefertility.com/early-result-pregnancy-test.php?show=info): "You can test as early as six days sooner than the day of your missed period." But it's not a missed period until after you've (not) had it - so they're saying you can only use them if you're psychic?? :) Well it made me laugh.

LOL, I think they mean 6 days before you expect your period but yeah, what a silly description! I would definately suggest against testing if you are going to get upset when you see a negative. You or I probably would see a negative at this point even if we are pregnant. But, if you can be OK with a negative then why not. The only reason I don't test earlier is because FR are sort of expensive. Otherwise ... :blush:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Have you ever sought out any help for your short LP?
> 
> Yes, just undergone the first round of blood tests this last cycle. Getting the results next week and we'll take it from there...Click to expand...

Good to hear. You'll probably be prescribed progesterone and/or Clomid to help you out.


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> I would definately suggest against testing if you are going to get upset when you see a negative. You or I probably would see a negative at this point even if we are pregnant. But, if you can be OK with a negative then why not. The only reason I don't test earlier is because FR are sort of expensive. Otherwise ... :blush:

I reckon I'd be OK with a -ve, but the expense does put me off. But as Googly (also has short LP) was saying the other day (can't remember which thread it was) even if it ended up being a chemical pg, it'd be good to even know if we can get to that stage so thinking I might start testing early from now on. Maybe I'll try one of my ICs in the morning if temps haven't dropped further...


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I would definately suggest against testing if you are going to get upset when you see a negative. You or I probably would see a negative at this point even if we are pregnant. But, if you can be OK with a negative then why not. The only reason I don't test earlier is because FR are sort of expensive. Otherwise ... :blush:
> 
> I reckon I'd be OK with a -ve, but the expense does put me off. But as Googly (also has short LP) was saying the other day (can't remember which thread it was) even if it ended up being a chemical pg, it'd be good to even know if we can get to that stage so thinking I might start testing early from now on. Maybe I'll try one of my ICs in the morning if temps haven't dropped further...Click to expand...

Why not, I've been using IC since 3 DPO. I don't mind wasting those one bit lol.


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> Why not, I've been using IC since 3 DPO. I don't mind wasting those one bit lol.

:haha: LOL


----------



## wana b a mom

Good morning ladies! 
Wendy, could you please add me to this month's tread? I think I will be checking around September 18th, although I am not sure how this cycle will be...
thanks and good luck to all!!!!


----------



## manuiti

RN - I hope you've had him begging for forgiveness! :hugs:

Mon, Jenny - FXd for you!!! :thumbup:

AFM - the :witch: obviously got scared off by the threat of water balloons and all sign of her has disappeared. I'd get excited as this isn't normal - I usually get proper spotting for a day or two before AF and then CD1 starts properly, she's not usually shy or coy - but she's done this to me on one other occasion. True it was an occassion that DH and I were able to try so I guess it's possible that we conceived, implanted, got a small breakthrough/ implantation bleed and then the bean fell off and I just never knew about it. So I'm going to hold out a little hope but she's a crafty thing so I'm not getting excited. Also my temps are still up but not climbing, just continuing their jagged line, though today's is the down bit so it could be the start of the drop to AF. Arrrrgh - who knows, my body's not exactly giving any clues away right now!

Sending you all lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> Is Wendy doing September, too? If so...
> 
> Wendy, if AF does not visit me beforehand, I will test on Saturday.
> 
> 9/3/11 or 3/9/11 (as written everywhere besides the stubborn & rebellious US of A)

Its me again LOl

I wont be doing the October one though as i will get my BFP this month. I will, i will, i will. Shot the witch as she left the house so she cant come back. :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is Wendy doing September, too? If so...
> 
> Wendy, if AF does not visit me beforehand, I will test on Saturday.
> 
> 9/3/11 or 3/9/11 (as written everywhere besides the stubborn & rebellious US of A)
> 
> Its me again LOl
> 
> I wont be doing the October one though as i will get my BFP this month. I will, i will, i will. Shot the witch as she left the house so she cant come back. :winkwink:Click to expand...


:rofl::haha::haha::haha:

May I borrow your weapon? :gun::gun::gun::gun: :haha:


----------



## lilmamatoW

Thought I would know by 8/31, but am still waiting...so I think it might be tomorrow, 9/2. Will test then and see or wait for :witch:.


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is Wendy doing September, too? If so...
> 
> Wendy, if AF does not visit me beforehand, I will test on Saturday.
> 
> 9/3/11 or 3/9/11 (as written everywhere besides the stubborn & rebellious US of A)
> 
> Its me again LOl
> 
> I wont be doing the October one though as i will get my BFP this month. I will, i will, i will. Shot the witch as she left the house so she cant come back. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> May I borrow your weapon? :gun::gun::gun::gun: :haha:Click to expand...

Sorry hun i need if for when DH misbehaves. :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## Rashaa

Wendyk07 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is Wendy doing September, too? If so...
> 
> Wendy, if AF does not visit me beforehand, I will test on Saturday.
> 
> 9/3/11 or 3/9/11 (as written everywhere besides the stubborn & rebellious US of A)
> 
> Its me again LOl
> 
> I wont be doing the October one though as i will get my BFP this month. I will, i will, i will. Shot the witch as she left the house so she cant come back. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> May I borrow your weapon? :gun::gun::gun::gun: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun i need if for when DH misbehaves. :rofl:Click to expand...


Oh my DH took the couch last night! I need that weapon now so I can blast his a$$ :) :haha:
:gun: :gun:


----------



## Wendyk07

Rashaa said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is Wendy doing September, too? If so...
> 
> Wendy, if AF does not visit me beforehand, I will test on Saturday.
> 
> 9/3/11 or 3/9/11 (as written everywhere besides the stubborn & rebellious US of A)
> 
> Its me again LOl
> 
> I wont be doing the October one though as i will get my BFP this month. I will, i will, i will. Shot the witch as she left the house so she cant come back. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> May I borrow your weapon? :gun::gun::gun::gun: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun i need if for when DH misbehaves. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my DH took the couch last night! I need that weapon now so I can blast his a$$ :) :haha:
> :gun: :gun:Click to expand...

Your past ovulation hun. Put some chillies in his pants/indercrackers/boxershorts that will make him move. LOL :rofl:


----------



## manuiti

lilmamatoW said:


> Thought I would know by 8/31, but am still waiting...so I think it might be tomorrow, 9/2. Will test then and see or wait for :witch:.

FX'd for you!!!! How many days past your normal luteal phase are you??


----------



## SuperAwesome

I cut my coochie shaving in the shower this morning; that's the only blood I've seen so far today. 

Which means I'm still in.


----------



## Mon_n_john

SuperAwesome said:


> I cut my coochie shaving in the shower this morning; that's the only blood I've seen so far today.
> 
> Which means I'm still in.

LOL! Your poor coochie :haha:


----------



## googly

Hi gals, well the :witch: got me overnight... not unexpected in the end. Bit depressing to be 'out' this soon in the new thread!! And another 9-day LP :nope: But -- it does mean I can get another cycle in in September - and it's going to be a GOOD one!!! I can feel it... :thumbup:

Wendy, could you put me down for 30 September please....

Best of luck, FX, and :dust: to all of you still 'in', particularly those who are close to testing at the moment, manuiti, indigo, Rashaa, starsign, mon, lancylass, Natsby, etc....


----------



## StarSign

SuperAwesome said:


> I cut my coochie shaving in the shower this morning; that's the only blood I've seen so far today.
> 
> Which means I'm still in.

omg...you're a mess. :haha::haha: But glad you're still in it..to win it!


----------



## Tnkzmom

:dohh: ouchhhhh! that is no fun! Good Luck hope that AF don't show


SuperAwesome said:


> I cut my coochie shaving in the shower this morning; that's the only blood I've seen so far today.
> 
> Which means I'm still in.


----------



## Tnkzmom

:hugs: gosh darn that :witch:


googly said:


> Hi gals, well the :witch: got me overnight... not unexpected in the end. Bit depressing to be 'out' this soon in the new thread!! And another 9-day LP :nono: But -- it does mean I can get another cycle in in September - and it's going to be a GOOD one!!! I can feel it... :thumbup:
> 
> Wendy, could you put me down for 30 September please....
> 
> Best of luck, FX, and :dust: to all of you still 'in', particularly those who are close to testing at the moment, manuiti, indigo, Rashaa, starsign, mon, lancylass, etc....


----------



## lilmamatoW

manuiti said:


> lilmamatoW said:
> 
> 
> Thought I would know by 8/31, but am still waiting...so I think it might be tomorrow, 9/2. Will test then and see or wait for :witch:.
> 
> FX'd for you!!!! How many days past your normal luteal phase are you??Click to expand...

Well, today is CD 27, and I think I O'ed on CD 15 or 16, so really, I am only 11 or 12 DPO. Last month, :witch: got me on CD 26 and I think my luteal phase is around 13-14 days. So, I think it can be any day either way, don't you think?


----------



## Indigo77

Googly...Have you tried taking a B complex? 

My LP went from 11 to 13 days after I started taking 50 mgs.


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## SuperAwesome

Awww, googly! *HUG*


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> Googly...Have you tried taking a B complex?
> 
> My LP went from 11 to 13 days after I started taking 50 mgs.

Yep, for 4 months now... tried B50, B100 and B150... no effect whatsoever! :wacko: Same for agnus castus. Bit worried same is going to be true for Clomid, but we'll see. There has to be something that will make a difference - it's just a question of finding out what. While I agree with the FS's "clomid is the first option for all LP related defects", I would eventually like to find the exact reason for it so I can try some targeted "natural" supplements (whether they're fully 'natural' or not...)


----------



## Indigo77

Are you doing the Clomid with Progesterone thing?


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> Are you doing the Clomid with Progesterone thing?

Nope, just the Clomid... my FS doesn't believe in 'proactive' progesterone - reckons research doesn't support it producing any more pregnancies .... hmmmpfffft, it's the only thing I didn't agree with him about/like. 

(I guess he might be talking about LPD specifically - i.e. there's more going on than just needing extra progesterone -- but still. It's so frustrating to feel like *maybe* something is going on, but AF never stays away long enough to let it develop into anything. He's fine with prescribing if/when I DO get pregnant, just not to GET pregnant).


----------



## manuiti

googly said:


> Hi gals, well the :witch: got me overnight... not unexpected in the end. Bit depressing to be 'out' this soon in the new thread!! And another 9-day LP :nope: But -- it does mean I can get another cycle in in September - and it's going to be a GOOD one!!! I can feel it... :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope the Clomid sorts your LP out and this next cycle is the one! 



lilmamatoW said:


> Well, today is CD 27, and I think I O'ed on CD 15 or 16, so really, I am only 11 or 12 DPO. Last month, :witch: got me on CD 26 and I think my luteal phase is around 13-14 days. So, I think it can be any day either way, don't you think?

So, you're expecting the :witch: anytime between Saturday and Monday. I hope she stays away and you get your BFP! FXd.


----------



## StarSign

Indigo77 said:


> Googly...Have you tried taking a B complex?
> 
> My LP went from 11 to 13 days after I started taking 50 mgs.

I think she did both Vitamin B6 AND progesterone with little effect.


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Are you doing the Clomid with Progesterone thing?
> 
> Nope, just the Clomid... my FS doesn't believe in 'proactive' progesterone - reckons research doesn't support it producing any more pregnancies .... hmmmpfffft, it's the only thing I didn't agree with him about/like.
> 
> (I guess he might be talking about LPD specifically - i.e. there's more going on than just needing extra progesterone -- but still. It's so frustrating to feel like *maybe* something is going on, but AF never stays away long enough to let it develop into anything. He's fine with prescribing if/when I DO get pregnant, just not to GET pregnant).Click to expand...

Googly, not that this will help, but it is very true that progesterone is low at time of miscarriage. There is nothing that states whether the MC occurred due to low progesterone or if progesterone drops during a MC; it's the chicken and egg dilemma. 

All I do know for sure, is if a woman uses progesterone and really doesn't need it, the hormone can cause a whole new slew of issues.:hugs:


----------



## googly

StarSign said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Googly...Have you tried taking a B complex?
> 
> My LP went from 11 to 13 days after I started taking 50 mgs.
> 
> I think she did both Vitamin B6 AND progesterone with little effect.Click to expand...

Oh sorry, yes, I was doing homeopathic progesterone tincture + progesterone cream x 3 times daily (post ov) but I don't think I'll bother with that again - done that for 2 cycles and didn't lengthen LPs by even a day!

Sometimes I really worry my body is totally unresponsive to anything I put in it!


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Googly...Have you tried taking a B complex?
> 
> My LP went from 11 to 13 days after I started taking 50 mgs.
> 
> I think she did both Vitamin B6 AND progesterone with little effect.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, yes, I was doing homeopathic progesterone tincture + progesterone cream x 3 times daily (post ov) but I don't think I'll bother with that again - done that for 2 cycles and didn't lengthen LPs by even a day!
> 
> Sometimes I really worry my body is totally unresponsive to anything I put in it!Click to expand...

Googly I feel that you need vaginal progesterone suppositories to lengthen your LP. I would seek a Dr. that was willing to prescribe that to me. Good luck and sorry about AF. :hugs:


----------



## binksmommy

My first month of Clomid... hoping I O early.. that will put me at the end of Sept.. if not then I will be Early Oct...


----------



## Mon_n_john

OMG, I couldn't help myself. Went looking for baby bedding for a future nursery (since I know what colors I want) and I found the perfect set! All that is missing is the baby, come on BFP!


----------



## LLbean

LOL I have booked marked my stuff as well Mon... so many things to add to a wish list, not even funny HAHAHA

And I have been researching car seats for so long that by the time it actually happens they will all be new models again


----------



## Indigo77

What did you pick?


----------



## dachsundmom

binksmommy said:


> My first month of Clomid... hoping I O early.. that will put me at the end of Sept.. if not then I will be Early Oct...

Fx'd!


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> What did you pick?

not sure if the question was directed at me but here you go

Bedding

also would LOVE one of these https://images.buybuybaby.com/assets/product_images/230/17548916995860P.JPG


----------



## Indigo77

Not working...


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, what about boy stuff? LOL


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Not working...

what's not working?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL, what about boy stuff? LOL

:shrug::shrug::shrug:

Hey I am manifesting a Girl...can't be distracted by boy things:winkwink:


----------



## LancyLass

Googly, gutted for you that Clomid didn't seem to make a difference. At least it was at the longer end of your LP range (trying to think of positive things here, but probably not helping.)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Indigo77 said:


> What did you pick?

A lovely floral peach and sage crib set. I think it'll go very nicely with the shabby chic theme I have in mind. I actually designed her nursery last night using a virtual website. The outcome is lovely! :blush:

Of course, it could be a boy but if it is I might just take out all my son's stuff from the attic. I saved his entire nursery crib and all lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What did you pick?
> 
> not sure if the question was directed at me but here you go
> 
> Bedding
> 
> also would LOVE one of these https://images.buybuybaby.com/assets/product_images/230/17548916995860P.JPGClick to expand...

OMG Elizabeth, our bedding choices are so similar! Look what I picked out lol:
 



Attached Files:







nursery 4.jpg
File size: 67.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## googly

LancyLass said:


> Googly, gutted for you that Clomid didn't seem to make a difference. At least it was at the longer end of your LP range (trying to think of positive things here, but probably not helping.)

Thanks Lancy... it's left to you to try and hold the flag for the short LPers this month! FX for you :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> LL, what about boy stuff? LOL
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Hey I am manifesting a Girl...can't be distracted by boy things:winkwink:Click to expand...

Me either LOL! Here's my nursery design for my little Rose:
 



Attached Files:







nursery 3.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3









nursery 2.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> Googly, gutted for you that Clomid didn't seem to make a difference. At least it was at the longer end of your LP range (trying to think of positive things here, but probably not helping.)
> 
> Thanks Lancy... it's left to you to try and hold the flag for the short LPers this month! FX for you :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Oh dear. No pressure then! Don't get your hopes up (I'm trying not to!)


----------



## googly

LancyLass said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> Googly, gutted for you that Clomid didn't seem to make a difference. At least it was at the longer end of your LP range (trying to think of positive things here, but probably not helping.)
> 
> Thanks Lancy... it's left to you to try and hold the flag for the short LPers this month! FX for you :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear. No pressure then! Don't get your hopes up (I'm trying not to!)Click to expand...

Ha, sorry that _was _a bit much pressure! :D Let's just say -- hope your LP improves... (hopefully waaaaaay improves! but just 'improves' would be good as well :thumbup: )


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What did you pick?
> 
> not sure if the question was directed at me but here you go
> 
> Bedding
> 
> also would LOVE one of these https://images.buybuybaby.com/assets/product_images/230/17548916995860P.JPGClick to expand...
> 
> OMG Elizabeth, our bedding choices are so similar! Look what I picked out lol:Click to expand...

Is that the Glenna Jean Meadow? Cause that was the other one on my list LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What did you pick?
> 
> not sure if the question was directed at me but here you go
> 
> Bedding
> 
> also would LOVE one of these https://images.buybuybaby.com/assets/product_images/230/17548916995860P.JPGClick to expand...
> 
> OMG Elizabeth, our bedding choices are so similar! Look what I picked out lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the Glenna Jean Meadow? Cause that was the other one on my list LOLClick to expand...

Nope Annabel by JoJo lol


----------



## LancyLass

OK, so this is meant in the kindest and loving way, but... ladies, whoooaaa!! Slow down with the nursery planning!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> OK, so this is meant in the kindest and loving way, but... ladies, whoooaaa!! Slow down with the nursery planning!!!

LOL, manifest!!! :haha:

Besides, it's gonna happen, it's just a matter of time and gender :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

LLbean said:


> also would LOVE one of these https://images.buybuybaby.com/assets/product_images/230/17548916995860P.JPG

Whoa! I would love one of those for ME. I wonder if they come in adult size? Though I'm pretty short, so...


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> also would LOVE one of these https://images.buybuybaby.com/assets/product_images/230/17548916995860P.JPG
> 
> Whoa! I would love one of those for ME. I wonder if they come in adult size? Though I'm pretty short, so...Click to expand...

trust me, that's what I've been saying since I first saw it... I looked mental at the store where the demo was going... I swear i was drooling lol


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What did you pick?
> 
> not sure if the question was directed at me but here you go
> 
> Bedding
> 
> also would LOVE one of these https://images.buybuybaby.com/assets/product_images/230/17548916995860P.JPGClick to expand...

Very pretty....not too cutsie and very romantic...:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

I want to try play in the virtual website! :wohoo:

Lancy...You did not read the Manifest Memo!


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> Besides, it's gonna happen, it's just a matter of time and gender :haha:

I like your optimism!


----------



## manuiti

Ok, so after much wiping and no AF showing today, I've decided that tomorrow I'm going to take that last CB digi test that I brought with me from the UK. Then that's it, there will be no more pregnancy stick things in the house to pee on. Then AF can either show up and I can look forward to peeing on cbfm sticks for fun (DH is away for another 2 months, so it really will just be for fun! :blush:), or I'll be pregnant. Hmmm, I think I'm just about settling into the whatever wagon now. lol Vent over... again... this venting thing seems to happen to me at night. :dohh: Thanks for listening anyway... not that you've got much choice! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Mon_n_john said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> LL, what about boy stuff? LOL
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Hey I am manifesting a Girl...can't be distracted by boy things:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Me either LOL! Here's my nursery design for my little Rose:Click to expand...

So lovely...:cloud9:


----------



## LancyLass

Indigo77 said:


> I want to try play in the virtual website! :wohoo:
> 
> Lancy...You did not read the Manifest Memo!

???? You'll have to explain.. the Manifest Memo?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Indigo77 said:


> I want to try play in the virtual website! :wohoo:
> 
> Lancy...You did not read the Manifest Memo!

Yay, let's play! The website is mydeco.com , I want to see the nursery you design!:thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Indigo77 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> LL, what about boy stuff? LOL
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Hey I am manifesting a Girl...can't be distracted by boy things:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Me either LOL! Here's my nursery design for my little Rose:Click to expand...
> 
> So lovely...:cloud9:Click to expand...

Awww, thank you!


----------



## Indigo77

Mon_n_john said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I want to try play in the virtual website! :wohoo:
> 
> Lancy...You did not read the Manifest Memo!
> 
> Yay, let's play! The website is mydeco.com , I want to see the nursery you design!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.earlymama.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/mimi08big.1.jpg

I like bright colors for babies.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://sparkinteriors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/nursery.JPG


----------



## dachsundmom

https://homedecoratingplan.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/elis-elephant-nursery-baby-room-design-plan.jpg


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> https://www.earlymama.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/mimi08big.1.jpg
> 
> I like bright colors for babies.

I like that "crying is for babies", LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> https://www.earlymama.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/mimi08big.1.jpg
> 
> I like bright colors for babies.
> 
> I like that "crying is for babies", LOLClick to expand...

Oh my, how cute is that!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

And if I do have a boy it might wind up looking like this since I saved almost everything from my last son lol. This is what his nursery looked like:
 



Attached Files:







Evan's room 2.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 2









Evan's room 4.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1









Evan's room 3.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1









10 months old.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon, very cute room and baby!


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! How cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Rashaa

i love this stuff, and I have to say there is a website I love...can I post it here? [or is that not allowed?]

here's a pic of the room I *heart* love  https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pkimgs/ab/images/dp/wcm/201124/0002/img67l.jpg


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Mon, very cute room and baby!

Aww, thank you! DH is a police officer so I did the whole room in a police theme from Pottery Barn Kids. It was so cute I couldn't bear to get rid of it! In fact I bought the twin size quilt too so that one day when he was older he could still have the same theme.

However, he is 7 now and very much into dinosaurs so the room is now brown, orange, tan, and blue with volcanoes, mountains, and dinosaurs painted on the walls lol.

Who knows, I may have an excuse to take out all the baby police stuff :blush:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Rashaa said:


> i love this stuff, and I have to say there is a website I love...can I post it here? [or is that not allowed?]

Sure, what is it?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Rashaa said:


> i love this stuff, and I have to say there is a website I love...can I post it here? [or is that not allowed?]
> 
> here's a pic of the room I *heart* love  https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pkimgs/ab/images/dp/wcm/201124/0002/img67l.jpg

Oh that is beautiful! Pottery Barn Kids has a great aviator collection that would go beautifully with that. Very classic, love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Rashaa

Mon_n_john said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> i love this stuff, and I have to say there is a website I love...can I post it here? [or is that not allowed?]
> 
> Sure, what is it?Click to expand...

pottery barn kids  you did your room in it i see from your previous post... I love that store :)

BTW on the topic of manifesting... DH and I are back on speaking terms [thanks to God]...and he's having dreams about a baby hahahaha he dreamt his whole immediatel family [20+] came to see us to share the birth, and he was freaking out coz he had no where to put everyone in the house....lol...

that man needs a child soon LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Soon girls! We must manifest bc my PMA is waning.


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.whwatts.co.uk/furniture-5/europe-baby-long-beach-nursery-furniture-15587-11935_medium.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, I love the top pic!


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mon, very cute room and baby!
> 
> Aww, thank you! DH is a police officer so I did the whole room in a police theme from Pottery Barn Kids. It was so cute I couldn't bear to get rid of it! In fact I bought the twin size quilt too so that one day when he was older he could still have the same theme.
> 
> However, he is 7 now and very much into dinosaurs so the room is now brown, orange, tan, and blue with volcanoes, mountains, and dinosaurs painted on the walls lol.
> 
> Who knows, I may have an excuse to take out all the baby police stuff :blush:Click to expand...

Wow that room sounds wicked. *I* would like that room! :thumbup:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, I love the top pic!

Same, that is beautiful... so calming...

Actually most of my house is painted those two colours.


----------



## dachsundmom

I would love white marble floors, but not in this zoo, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

For Brooke's girl....

https://www.charlottemagazine.com/images/cache/07acfd0c35c5e1495f6f0604f82ffe8f.jpeg

U like?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, I love the top pic!

I thought u would like the 2nd....that's why i posted it...


----------



## dachsundmom

I really like the girl's room you posted for me! I love anything that doesn't actually match!

For instance, I don't have a set of matched dinnerware; I pick up what I like at thrift stores and garage sales...it all coordinates, but nothing is a full set, lol


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> I really like the girl's room you posted for me! I love anything that doesn't actually match!
> 
> For instance, I don't have a set of matched dinnerware; I pick up what I like at thrift stores and garage sales...it all coordinates, but nothing is a full set, lol

That's kinda cool... I don't have a full set and they DON'T coordinate! LOL

All class at our house... :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH is horrified bc he doesn't get the 'theme' I have going on, lol.

He keeps going to Crate and Barrel and tries to convince me to buy proper place settings.


----------



## googly

I could never be a 'place settings' girl, lol


----------



## Indigo77

I am the opposite....:haha:

It bugs the shit out of me that L's tail sent my water glass flying and breaking and now I don't have a complete set...:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Never, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I wish I could have a room and just go crazy and have some fun....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I am the opposite....:haha:
> 
> It bugs the shit out of me that L's tail sent my water glass flying and breaking and now I don't have a complete set...:growlmad:

None of my glasses match either; I like the old cut crystal from the 50s, so I scout them out at Goodwill and garage sales.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I wish I could have a room and just go crazy and have some fun....

I think you should do that with one of your spare bedrooms! Speaking of which, wasn't today moving day?:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Colored glass? Love that...especially cobalt blue and ruby red...


----------



## Indigo77

Yep on moving day...

I went funky - cool - colorful for a while. 
This is my 11th residence since undergrad.... I have done it all. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have every color out there...really, my table can coordinate if it has to, but I pretty much use whatever I am feeling that day.

My mother collected Majolica ceramics, so I have a lot of that thrown in; it's not my taste, per se, but it does look nice.

My favorite is original Fiesta ware, but we really don't use it bc the glaze is lead based, lol. But, when I find it, I buy it anyway.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Yep on moving day...
> 
> I went funky - cool - colorful for a while.
> This is my 11th residence since undergrad.... I have done it all. :haha:

Well, I went through the whole 'Restoration Hardware' phase last year, so all of my furniture is off white...really, really stupid.:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

I regret my 'restrained' choices with this house....It is serene and soothing, which everyone seems to dig, but it's definitely more boring than anything else I have done...

It's sort of a formal house....so that threw me...

I want to go cottage chic next time....so we need to get a beach house... :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought you were on the beach?

Ohhh, Jack Johnson on the beach!


----------



## Indigo77

Yes...ON the beach...


----------



## Conina

We have all the matching glasses and dinner service from wedding presents. We unpacked them all in the old house and put them away. The next time we took them out, it was to wrap them up again and take them to the new house. And they haven't been used there either. We prefer our old chipped stuff you don't need to take care of!

Any word on our early Sept testers yet???


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow those rooms all look great but far too perfect for me lol! DMom I also like the bright colours but maybe I'll change my mind when my little girl is born lol and go for pink! Whatever it is it will not be as tidy and perfect looking as those rooms :haha::haha::haha:

I have a dressing room attached to my bedroom that I might use for the first 6 months for the :baby: and then move it downstairs to one of the spare rooms there once it gets a bit older :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Loving the room pics. i hve ecery intention of having a fancy room for DS and it is nice, sky blue with cars and airplanes everywhere but it went to pot after he was born when i had nappies/wipes etc piled high and now there are toys and clothes that no longer fit him everywhere. Its impossible to keep it nice. In fact between DH and DS the whole house is covered in toys or in DH's case, Junk. Dh is such a horder. Hes in for a shock though as i have a skip getting delivered next week so i'm throwing out lots of his stuff(junk) and if he doesnt like it he can join it. lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Whats happened to all our early September testers? There has to be at least one BFP.

C'mon girls get POAS. :hugs:

1/9/11 - jennybobenny
01/9/11 - prickly
01/9/11 - SuperAwesome

02/9/11 - crystal69uk
02/9/11 - lilmamatoW


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Keep dropping in to see some :bfp:!
Good luck ladies and :dust:to you all!


----------



## Wendyk07

Googly - I'm so sorry the old hag caught you this month. I had high hopes for you this month.

Will add you to the 30th. Good luck :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

I did all the pink cutesy room stuff with DD and I got very bored, very fast, LOL.

Honestly, if we ever have a LO, I probably won't do a room ahead of time since he/she won't really use it for the first few months.

If/when we adopt older children, I'd like them to have the opportunity to pick out bedroom stuff for themselves; since for some of them, this might be their first 'real' bedroom.:cry:

Oh and Wendy, my DD's room became a wasteland very fast; crap everywhere and I didn't really see my living room for two years. :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.whwatts.co.uk/furniture-5/europe-baby-long-beach-nursery-furniture-15587-11935_medium.jpg

Indigo those are SO gorgeous! Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo, I love the top pic!
> 
> Same, that is beautiful... so calming...
> 
> Actually most of my house is painted those two colours.Click to expand...

That's funny, those are the colors in my bedroom! I picked them because they are so soothing.
 



Attached Files:







bedroom 1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









bedroom 2.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mon_n_john

Indigo77 said:


> Colored glass? Love that...especially cobalt blue and ruby red...

Now you're talking, I LOVE colored glass! My dining room light is colored glass as is a lot of other stuff in this house. I collect anything that is cobalt blue, ruby red, or emerald green glass. I have a nice collection of vintage glassware in my china cabinet.

And Dmom, I love 50s stuff too! My "fancy" dinnerware is actually a 1950s pattern in blue, white, and gray (very retro) that I bought off an estate sale. I have everything for it, juice glasses, fruit bowls, pie dish, you name it. All except for the gravy bowl and butter dish lol. I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## dachsundmom

I found a store in Indiana that sells nothing but retro cookie jars; it might sound weird, but some of them are so cool.

I am thinking that retro cookie jars would be fun with all of my colored glass; granted they would be holding dog treats, but it's the idea that counts, LOL

Mon, have you looked on Ebay for your missing pieces?


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> I found a store in Indiana that sells nothing but retro cookie jars; it might sound weird, but some of them are so cool.
> 
> I am thinking that retro cookie jars would be fun with all of my colored glass; granted they would be holding dog treats, but it's the idea that counts, LOL
> 
> Mon, have you looked on Ebay for your missing pieces?

Cookie jars sound cool, my mom collects those. I haven't looked on Ebay for them in a while but that is actually where I bought them. A couple listed an entire estate sale on Ebay and they had lovely stuff. The dinnerware is what got me, I think I got the whole lot for around $80 which wasn't bad at all considering this is vintage stuff. The pattern is called Blue Heaven and it looks like this:
 



Attached Files:







blue heaven china.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon. that pattern is very pretty! Do you use those as everyday dishes?


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Mon. that pattern is very pretty! Do you use those as everyday dishes?

Thank you! Oh no, I couldn't do that. They aren't pricey per say, but since there are vintage so I use that as my fancy china for special occassions only. So most of the time it sits in this huge buffet I have in my dining room, all packed up and protected. I always look forward to using it again. :happydance:

For everyday I bought plain white square china from JC Penney. They are really nice and simple and make most meals look like they are being served at a restaurant lol.


----------



## LancyLass

LancyLass said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I want to try play in the virtual website! :wohoo:
> 
> Lancy...You did not read the Manifest Memo!
> 
> ???? You'll have to explain.. the Manifest Memo?Click to expand...

Purrrrleeeaaaassse can someone explain to me? What's all this manifesting stuff about? I feel like I'm missing out!


----------



## dachsundmom

Manifesting was something a psychic told me to do and it really pissed me off, lol.

Just visualize what you want and it will happen.


----------



## dachsundmom

Monica, so you find that your white dinnerware scratches from fork and knife use?


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Monica, so you find that your white dinnerware scratches from fork and knife use?

No, not at all actually. I did a lot of research on that because my previous set was so scuffed up but this set has a really nice glaze and it doesn't have a scratch or scuff on it. They sell it on JCPenney.com. If you look up white square dinnerware it should come up. It's a really nice set, they have all these matching pieces that you can use for parties like dishes for appetizers, stands for cupcakes, you name it.


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> Manifesting was something a psychic told me to do and it really pissed me off, lol.
> 
> Just visualize what you want and it will happen.

Ah! Psychics p me off fullstop! But I'll leave that there as don't want to offend anyone!

Well if it's that easy... I'm visualising no AF over this weekend and a BFP on Monday... Everyone got that? If you could all just help by picturing that too...


----------



## LLbean

LancyLass said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I want to try play in the virtual website! :wohoo:
> 
> Lancy...You did not read the Manifest Memo!
> 
> ???? You'll have to explain.. the Manifest Memo?Click to expand...
> 
> Purrrrleeeaaaassse can someone explain to me? What's all this manifesting stuff about? I feel like I'm missing out!Click to expand...

Watch the movie "THE SECRET" and you will see


----------



## LancyLass

LLbean said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> Purrrrleeeaaaassse can someone explain to me? What's all this manifesting stuff about? I feel like I'm missing out!
> 
> Watch the movie "THE SECRET" and you will seeClick to expand...

Just googled it. I will NOT be watching that. I'd probably have apoplexy it would annoy me so much! (No offence intended to anyone who does believe, I'm just not one of you).
Thanks! I get it now!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I definately believe in the law of attraction. Mostly in the sense that like attracts like. As in if you want positive things to happen to you, you have to be positive. I've been practicing that sort of mind set since I was a child. I believe I read a book that said something about how you should envision your goal, and not the acts leading up to it.

For example, when I was 19 I decided I wanted to buy a house. I knew I was young but it's what I wanted, I had a good job, and I could afford it. So I envisioned myself in my new home, decorating it and enjoying it. With that clear picture in my head I did everything I had to do to learn how to get approved for a mortgage, shop for a home, etc. Basically it helped me focus on my goal because it seemed so attainable. Sure enough, at 19 1/2 I bought a 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom townhome in an upscale neighborhood. I was happy as a clam.

Then when I met my DH I just knew he was the one very early on (first date). By the 4the date I was planning the wedding in my head lol. Sure enough, we moved in together 3 months later and he proposed a year later. As a matter of fact, on our first date we were driving through the countryside and he pinted to a house and said he could envision coming home after work, his wife, kids, and dogs running up to greet him. Big words for a 1st date! Would you believe that we bought a home just blocks from the house he pointed to on our first date?

So who knows, but positive thoughts seem to materialize for me. Perhaphs they help me focus. Either way, the outcome is good.


----------



## LLbean

Yes I too have had good luck with positive thinking and visualization, manifesting. It may not always come right away but it comes ;-)


----------



## crystal69uk

Hi Ladies, just wanted to touch base with you all as I have tested today and BFN, still no sign of AF but I know she will be here anytime to show her ugly face!!! I will be onto month 12 TTC this month!

I really hope you get some great news on here soon and lots of BFP's are to follow!....Sending huge amounts of :dust: to you all :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have not been a good manifester, lol.

But we all know that I am a card carrying member of the Psychic Friends Network, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal69uk said:


> Hi Ladies, just wanted to touch base with you all as I have tested today and BFN, still no sign of AF but I know she will be here anytime to show her ugly face!!! I will be onto month 12 TTC this month!
> 
> I really hope you get some great news on here soon and lots of BFP's are to follow!....Sending huge amounts of :dust: to you all :flower:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> Yes I too have had good luck with positive thinking and visualization, manifesting. It may not always come right away but it comes ;-)

My husband is like that too.. He's extremely pious [religious - we are muslim] Happy Eid to anyone who celebrates...anyway, I noticed that whenever someone wrongs him...they get the dickens within a few days.. it's ultra weird... something 'bad' will happen, and I always say to him, don't put the evil eye on me! [lol - old Egyptian wive's tale....] anyway I am sure its coincidence, but it's uncanny.

But for him, he's had like 4 dreams with us and a baby [I told him that much of that is him *wanting* it...and now that we are working towards it, his brain is manifesting hhahahahahahahaha


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> So who knows, but positive thoughts seem to materialize for me. Perhaphs they help me focus. Either way, the outcome is good.




LLbean said:


> Yes I too have had good luck with positive thinking and visualization, manifesting. It may not always come right away but it comes ;-)

Yup, I agree with you about the power of positive thinking (although I seem to be missing the gene that enables you to DO positive thinking - glass half full or empty? Empty all the way in my world!) I just don't believe in anything "magic" (for want of a better word!)

I think the brain is extremely powerful and still very unexplained and the most amazing concept in the world, that hasn't been researched nearly enough, is the power of the placebo effect. 

(Going off on a tangent... If anyone wants to read more about the placebo effect I recommend Ben Goldacre's "Bad Science" - although if you're really into alternative medicine you might want to avoid it, or it might make you as mad as the film The Secret would probably make me!! There's much slagging off of the media too. It's very UK-focused though so some of the case stories might not mean a lot to those of you elsewhere.)


----------



## SuperAwesome

Mon_n_john said:


> I definately believe in the law of attraction. Mostly in the sense that like attracts like. As in if you want positive things to happen to you, you have to be positive.

Yes, I absolutely believe this, too. I'm an optimist, through and through, about (almost) everything.


----------



## LancyLass

I take it back, I CAN do positive thinking - I just did on another thread!! https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...w-charting-temps-confused-3.html#post12604221=D&gt; ;)


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> I have not been a good manifester, lol.
> 
> But we all know that I am a card carrying member of the Psychic Friends Network, lol.

:haha::haha:



LLbean said:


> Yes I too have had good luck with positive thinking and visualization, manifesting. It may not always come right away but it comes ;-)

:thumbup:




Rashaa said:


> My husband is like that too.. He's extremely pious [religious - we are muslim] Happy Eid to anyone who celebrates...anyway, I noticed that whenever someone wrongs him...they get the dickens within a few days.. it's ultra weird... something 'bad' will happen, and I always say to him, don't put the evil eye on me! [lol - old Egyptian wive's tale....] anyway I am sure its coincidence, but it's uncanny.
> 
> But for him, he's had like 4 dreams with us and a baby [I told him that much of that is him *wanting* it...and now that we are working towards it, his brain is manifesting hhahahahahahahaha

 Put DH to serious work...have him "put the eye" on your belly:flower:


----------



## LancyLass

StarSign said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> My husband is like that too.. He's extremely pious [religious - we are muslim] Happy Eid to anyone who celebrates...anyway, I noticed that whenever someone wrongs him...they get the dickens within a few days.. it's ultra weird... something 'bad' will happen, and I always say to him, don't put the evil eye on me! [lol - old Egyptian wive's tale....] anyway I am sure its coincidence, but it's uncanny.
> 
> Put DH to serious work...have him "put the eye" on your belly:flower:Click to expand...

You don't want that! That'd make bad things happen to your belly! ;)


----------



## manuiti

Well that's me out. :witch: got me this morning. :nope: According to FF that's me now out until November. :cry:

But trying to see silver linings and all that, I've started running so now I can focus on getting fit as a fiddle for getting pregnant, I've got time to get my health insurance sorted out here and to get things sorted on my side to start IUI while DH is away so hopefully after November or the next time, depending on how long everything takes, we'll be able to start trying every cycle.

Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust: and I hope there are lots of BFPs this month and in the nicest way possible I hope to not see many of you around when I come back in November. :flower:


----------



## mum2be38

manuiti said:


> Well that's me out. :witch: got me this morning. :nope: According to FF that's me now out until November. :cry:
> 
> But trying to see silver linings and all that, I've started running so now I can focus on getting fit as a fiddle for getting pregnant, I've got time to get my health insurance sorted out here and to get things sorted on my side to start IUI while DH is away so hopefully after November or the next time, depending on how long everything takes, we'll be able to start trying every cycle.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust: and I hope there are lots of BFPs this month and in the nicest way possible I hope to not see many of you around when I come back in November. :flower:

Sorry to hear that Manuiti, sending you :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Manuiti so sorry - I thought it was sounding so promising for you. :hugs:
Good luck and see you in Nov (although really I hope not too IYKWIM ;))


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sorry about AF Manuiti. Hugs.


----------



## lilmamatoW

manuiti said:


> Well that's me out. :witch: got me this morning. :nope: According to FF that's me now out until November. :cry:
> 
> But trying to see silver linings and all that, I've started running so now I can focus on getting fit as a fiddle for getting pregnant, I've got time to get my health insurance sorted out here and to get things sorted on my side to start IUI while DH is away so hopefully after November or the next time, depending on how long everything takes, we'll be able to start trying every cycle.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust: and I hope there are lots of BFPs this month and in the nicest way possible I hope to not see many of you around when I come back in November. :flower:

Awww so sorry that :witch: got you today. What a bummer! But you have such a great attitude. Well, I am feeling like :witch: is going to come for a visit soon too because I tested today at CD27 and I got a :bfn: and in general, I just don't feel preg. In the two times that I have been preg, I knew it before I the test told me so. So, I think I might be on the next cycle soon enough. And running is awesome. It makes everything better.


----------



## Mon_n_john

As for me, I tested yesterday and today with a FR. They booth look negative to me except for if I stare at today's FR (at 7 DPO) I could swear I see a shadow of a line every now and then. I can't trust it since it's so early and I think I suffer from line eye from staring so much lol. However, I do feel optimistic that tomorrow the "shadow" will be a bit darker. All I can do is pray and manifest lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

And by the way, I'm not symptom spotting or anything but...

my boobs are quite tender and veiny, I have had mild, dull, flutter cramps for 2-3 days now almost non-stop, I'm hungrier and thirstier than usual, and I had a temp dip today at 7 DPO. But I am not ss, I swear :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon,it's the progesterone, LOL


----------



## shmoo75

manuiti - sorry :witch:got you :hugs::hugs: to you

sorry I haven't been around much as Inlaws were staying at mine last weekend and its been crazy busy at work and home.(note to self: must try harder!!!)

I'm not SS either:haha:I might be poas OPK style on Mon night as, I have been having a few symptoms last night and today:winkwink: Last night as I was trying to go to sleep I felt sick,(.)(.)'s hurt and have been tingling/feeling heavy and bigger iykwim also, if I don't hold my stomach in I look preggers but I don't feel bloated. Trying to hold out until Mon evening as I am trying not to get my hopes up as they will probably be dashed.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Hugs to you, manuiti!

And good luck to you, shmoo75!

So. The :witch: got me. I tried pushing her off her broom and shoving it in a Very Uncomfortable Place, but in the end she won. 

Still, bleeding is better than limbo, right?


----------



## Rashaa

SA :( :hug: sorry the :witch: got you, but yes...if you bleed, you can breed ! And you know you are back at CD1!!!! :dust: and more :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

SuperAwesome said:
 

> Hugs to you, manuiti!
> 
> And good luck to you, shmoo75!
> 
> So. The :witch: got me. I tried pushing her off her broom and shoving it in a Very Uncomfortable Place, but in the end she won.
> 
> Still, bleeding is better than limbo, right?

So sorry she got you in the end SuperAwesome but, your right it is better than being stuck in nasty limbo land. By the end of my cycles I'm actually quite glad to see the :witch: as I have such long stupid cycles this one I am heading for a 49 day cycle!!!!!


----------



## Rashaa

manuiti said:


> Well that's me out. :witch: got me this morning. :nope: According to FF that's me now out until November. :cry:
> 
> But trying to see silver linings and all that, I've started running so now I can focus on getting fit as a fiddle for getting pregnant, I've got time to get my health insurance sorted out here and to get things sorted on my side to start IUI while DH is away so hopefully after November or the next time, depending on how long everything takes, we'll be able to start trying every cycle.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust: and I hope there are lots of BFPs this month and in the nicest way possible I hope to not see many of you around when I come back in November. :flower:


manuiti :( sorry about the witch...fx'ed for your next planned cycle. and WTG on the running :thumbup:


----------



## manuiti

SuperAwesome said:


> So. The :witch: got me. I tried pushing her off her broom and shoving it in a Very Uncomfortable Place, but in the end she won.
> 
> Still, bleeding is better than limbo, right?

Sorry she got you too SA. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StarSign

SuperAwesome said:


> Hugs to you, manuiti!
> 
> And good luck to you, shmoo75!
> 
> So. The :witch: got me. I tried pushing her off her broom and shoving it in a Very Uncomfortable Place, but in the end she won.
> 
> Still, bleeding is better than limbo, right?




manuiti said:


> Well that's me out. :witch: got me this morning. :nope: According to FF that's me now out until November. :cry:
> 
> But trying to see silver linings and all that, I've started running so now I can focus on getting fit as a fiddle for getting pregnant, I've got time to get my health insurance sorted out here and to get things sorted on my side to start IUI while DH is away so hopefully after November or the next time, depending on how long everything takes, we'll be able to start trying every cycle.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust: and I hope there are lots of BFPs this month and in the nicest way possible I hope to not see many of you around when I come back in November. :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Ladies. Let the doldrums run with the darn :witch:...then it's on to trying again. You're gonna :bike: and :grr: to the :witch: soon!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry manuiti and superAwesome :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> As for me, I tested yesterday and today with a FR. They booth look negative to me except for if I stare at today's FR (at 7 DPO) I could swear I see a shadow of a line every now and then. I can't trust it since it's so early and I think I suffer from line eye from staring so much lol. However, I do feel optimistic that tomorrow the "shadow" will be a bit darker. All I can do is pray and manifest lol.




Mon_n_john said:


> And by the way, I'm not symptom spotting or anything but...
> 
> my boobs are quite tender and veiny, I have had mild, dull, flutter cramps for 2-3 days now almost non-stop, I'm hungrier and thirstier than usual, and I had a temp dip today at 7 DPO. But I am not ss, I swear :blush:

Yeah, just to report back, I tested today too as promised! With an IC. BFN of course. And I'm trying not to read anything into the fact that temp dipped ever so slightly yesterday and then went up again today....


----------



## SuperAwesome

I ate a brownie to console myself. Then I peed on a Clearblue stick and laughed at the evap line, just for kicks. 

Shmoo75, yeah, that's how I feel, too. At least my boobies will shrink back to normal now!


----------



## Conina

Sorry manuiti :hugs::hugs: but congrats on your PMA


----------



## LancyLass

BTW *Mon*, just stalked your chart... that's A LOT of BDing you manage to get in there! How? HOW do you manage to fit that into your life? (I'm keeping my BD record hidden as too afraid of being judged for how little we manage to do!!)


----------



## Jodes2011

SuperAwesome said:


> I ate a brownie to console myself. Then I peed on a Clearblue stick and laughed at the evap line, just for kicks.
> 
> Shmoo75, yeah, that's how I feel, too. At least my boobies will shrink back to normal now!

Just love your sense of humour :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: manuiti and SuperAwesome and :dust: and FX Mon and shmoo


----------



## LancyLass

SuperAwesome said:


> I ate a brownie to console myself. Then I peed on a Clearblue stick and laughed at the evap line, just for kicks.

:haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Monica your chart is looking very good. Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Jodes2011 said:


> Just love your sense of humour :thumbup::hugs:

Thanks! I laugh at everything--especially myself! :D


----------



## Ferne

Hi Wendy,
I just joined Bnb. Can you add me for September 8th? 
Thank you


----------



## Indigo77

Wendy...no sense in waiting... BFN....this is getting old...


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> Wendy...no sense in waiting... BFN....this is getting old...

*HUG*


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Wendy...no sense in waiting... BFN....this is getting old...

If I had an emoticon for a fist bump I'd use it. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

SuperAwesome said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Just love your sense of humour :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Thanks! I laugh at everything--especially myself! :DClick to expand...

:haha::haha: best way to be :thumbup:


----------



## froliky2011

I am out. I have a hysteroscopy the end of September. Baby dust to everyone else!!!


----------



## Indigo77

What is that rule? If AF shows after a certain time, you count the next day as CD1?
The BIATCH is here, but she is a day early....which gives me a 12 LP instead of a 13 day LP. :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:
:finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger::finger:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What is that rule? If AF shows after a certain time, you count the next day as CD1?
> The BIATCH is here, but she is a day early....which gives me a 12 LP instead of a 13 day LP. :growlmad:

FFS! Since it's not 4:30, CD1 is today. :hugs:

Such utter bullshit! Damn, damn, damn. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok....so should I try soy again? Different days?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Ok....so should I try soy again? Different days?

Refresh my memory, did you do Cd3-7 or CD5-9?


----------



## Indigo77

3-7


----------



## Indigo77

I want to see a BFP! Someone *PLEASE* get knocked up!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you want to move OV forward or lengthen LP?

If you want to bring it forward, I would do CD2-6...if you want to lengthen LP, go back up on the B6.

I would consider doing both, tbh. Take the B6 back down around 6-7DPO.


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...I will try that...This is getting boring, though. 

I told DH that we either do IVF - ICSI soon, or we get off this phucking roller coaster ride...
He told me I always say something like that around this time....
I could have choked him....:growlmad:

I mean, I _know_ it's true, but I still felt like beating him up...:grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Ok...I will try that...This is getting boring, though.
> 
> I told DH that we either do IVF - ICSI soon, or we get off this phucking roller coaster ride...
> He told me I always say something like that around this time....
> I could have choked him....:growlmad:
> 
> I mean, I _know_ it's true, but I still felt like beating him up...:grr:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

You should have a way to thank him soon, N just called to tell me the Depends got here.

The package will say 'time sensitive' so he got very alarmed and opened it in front of DD. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, I hope it comes! 
Today would be perfect! 
That, or the Erectile Disfunction literature that I signed him up for....:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

What did N say? :rofl:

Your DD knew about it, didn't she? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just crossed myself in hopes for you! And that really takes a lot for me to do, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo...that damn witch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So sorry:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Whay did N say? :rofl:

He's laughing his newly padded ass off and he told DD he's wear them to the game tonight on the outside of his clothes! He really is a good sport! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

OK I think we are WAY past due on a BFP here... Hope this holiday weekend brings us some great ones!


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:

I dare him to really do it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I dare him to really do it!

All I can do is ask! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Where is the pig trotters pic? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

He hasn't been to the store yet since he had the dinner meltdown last night, lol.

He's stressing the cooking big time!


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Mon,it's the progesterone, LOL

I know, I know lol. Wait, is that a sasquatch over there? :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> As for me, I tested yesterday and today with a FR. They booth look negative to me except for if I stare at today's FR (at 7 DPO) I could swear I see a shadow of a line every now and then. I can't trust it since it's so early and I think I suffer from line eye from staring so much lol. However, I do feel optimistic that tomorrow the "shadow" will be a bit darker. All I can do is pray and manifest lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> And by the way, I'm not symptom spotting or anything but...
> 
> my boobs are quite tender and veiny, I have had mild, dull, flutter cramps for 2-3 days now almost non-stop, I'm hungrier and thirstier than usual, and I had a temp dip today at 7 DPO. But I am not ss, I swear :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just to report back, I tested today too as promised! With an IC. BFN of course. And I'm trying not to read anything into the fact that temp dipped ever so slightly yesterday and then went up again today....Click to expand...

That's OK girl, it's still early. I don't start taking the FR seriously until I am 10 DPO and the IC until I am 12 DPO so there is plenty of time for that BFP! Are you testing again tomorrow? I know I am lol!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> BTW *Mon*, just stalked your chart... that's A LOT of BDing you manage to get in there! How? HOW do you manage to fit that into your life? (I'm keeping my BD record hidden as too afraid of being judged for how little we manage to do!!)

LOL, I'm gonna say it like it is: DH is a hot piece of ass! :haha: I find him very tempting lol! It doesn't hurt that he's a total horn dog, the man is insatiable! Which is great during my fertile days but the rest of the month, ouch! :dohh:

And the fact that every month I don't get preggers costs us $750 in an IV treatment + $40 for progesterone supplementation is enough to encourage anybody to do it no matter how tired they are.

Don't worry about being judged for too little BD my dear. :hugs: As long as you guys do it every other day during your fertile days you are fine. And even then, just once is all it takes, it just has to be well timed.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jodes2011 said:


> Monica your chart is looking very good. Good luck hun :hugs:

Thank you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Indigo77 said:


> Wendy...no sense in waiting... BFN....this is getting old...

:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> OK I think we are WAY past due on a BFP here... Hope this holiday weekend brings us some great ones!

I will try my best! :thumbup:


----------



## wana b a mom

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What did you pick?
> 
> not sure if the question was directed at me but here you go
> 
> Bedding
> 
> also would LOVE one of these https://images.buybuybaby.com/assets/product_images/230/17548916995860P.JPGClick to expand...

wow girl!!!!! that is precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: and :grr: indigo

:hi: Ferne and good luck

:dust: cos we seem to need it!


----------



## LancyLass

froliky2011 said:


> I am out. I have a hysteroscopy the end of September. Baby dust to everyone else!!!

Blimey, you had me in shock for a second there, I thought it said "hysterectomy" when I first read it!!! Good luck to you.



Mon_n_john said:


> That's OK girl, it's still early. I don't start taking the FR seriously until I am 10 DPO and the IC until I am 12 DPO so there is plenty of time for that BFP! Are you testing again tomorrow? I know I am lol!

Think I'll see how my temps are again. If there's a dramatic fall then prob won't bother. Abdomen is starting to feel "threatening" anyway :growlmad:.



Mon_n_john said:


> LOL, I'm gonna say it like it is: DH is a hot piece of ass! :haha: I find him very tempting lol! It doesn't hurt that he's a total horn dog, the man is insatiable! Which is great during my fertile days but the rest of the month, ouch! :dohh:
> 
> And the fact that every month I don't get preggers costs us $750 in an IV treatment + $40 for progesterone supplementation is enough to encourage anybody to do it no matter how tired they are.
> 
> Don't worry about being judged for too little BD my dear. :hugs: As long as you guys do it every other day during your fertile days you are fine. And even then, just once is all it takes, it just has to be well timed.

 :haha: LOL!!! Well that would help!! But even so, how you find the time is incredible!

Yep been feeling better about our BDing since FF gave me some free VIP days this week which includes the BD analyzer and it rated our BDing for the last two cycles as "good" and "high"!! (But when I told DH he just laughed at me!)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sounds like you are doing a good job in the BD department!


----------



## dachsundmom

Does anyone remember when it was just called sex? LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Does anyone remember when it was just called sex? LOL

LOL, tell me about it! My hubby glanced over at my laptop and said "BD???" And I explained it's sex and he gave me this look like "why don't you just call it sex?" :dohh: I had to tell him you know, I don't know why! :shrug::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Seriously? Isn't it still just sex? LOL


----------



## readyformore

Mon_n_john said:


> ! My hubby glanced over at my laptop

Ohhhh, this is a fear of mine, lol! 
I really don't need hubby reading over my shoulder on this stuff. He already thinks I'm crazy. 

What would he think of my name? Readyformore. . . . he's more like Alldone, lol!


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Seriously? Isn't it still just sex? LOL

It is, or just plain ole phucking, that's my favorite kind :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

:sick:


readyformore said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> ! My hubby glanced over at my laptop
> 
> Ohhhh, this is a fear of mine, lol!
> I really don't need hubby reading over my shoulder on this stuff. He already thinks I'm crazy.
> 
> What would he think of my name? Readyformore. . . . he's more like Alldone, lol!Click to expand...

LOL, that is hillarious! In my case DH is the one who wanted more so it's totally ok with him. I'm just glad he wasn't looking at the screen when LL posted her vaginal secretions :rofl: He might have been :sick: :rofl: (You know I love you LL, I'm just teasing you! :flower:)


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH knows I am here and is kinda glad bc it's less he has to hear, lol

Phucking...I think I remember that, lol


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> :sick:
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> ! My hubby glanced over at my laptop
> 
> Ohhhh, this is a fear of mine, lol!
> I really don't need hubby reading over my shoulder on this stuff. He already thinks I'm crazy.
> 
> What would he think of my name? Readyformore. . . . he's more like Alldone, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, that is hillarious! In my case DH is the one who wanted more so it's totally ok with him. I'm just glad he wasn't looking at the screen when LL posted her vaginal secretions :rofl: He might have been :sick: :rofl: (You know I love you LL, I'm just teasing you! :flower:)Click to expand...

That's it ready, show him my secretion pics and he will never look again! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Ok....so should I try soy again? Different days?

i was thinking of taking soy again :shrug:


----------



## Rashaa

:coffee:Well ladies, I fell off with a vengance  :witch: came...maybe I do have a natural IUD with this d*mned fibroid ... at any rate... Good Morning :coffee: 

Any new :bfp: 's ????


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry for the witch Rasha


----------



## Mon_n_john

So sorry for the witch too Rashaa. I really hope you get your BFP next cycle!

As for me, I am 8 DPO today. Tested this morning with FR and it looks negative which is not surprising considering how early it is. 

Back when I got pregnant in June I took a FR on CD 27 (don't know when I ovulated since I wasn't tracking or trying to get pregnant even) and the test looked stark white. The only reason I tested that day was because I started bleeding a lot when DH and I were having sex and I've never, ever gotten my period early so I knew something was up.

Anyways, I tossed the HPT in the bin since it looked negative and next day I looked at it again (who knows why) and there was the faintest line on it. I immediately took another FR and sure enough, the line was darker. So if I am pregnant I would expect to see a faint line on a FR by around CD 25-CD 27 or so. Since I'm only CD 22 today I have a few more days to go. But I'll keep testing every morning with a FR in the name of science lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

Monica, I am confused...was it a previous test that was positive after you trashed it or are you talking about today?!


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Monica, I am confused...was it a previous test that was positive after you trashed it or are you talking about today?!

Sorry I wasn't clear Brooke. It was a previous one from June when I had a chemical. I tossed it, it looked negative but by next morning there was a very faint pink line. I know they say you shouldn't read them after 10 minutes but it wasn't an evap in my case because the next test I took had a darker pink line within the 10 minute window.

So now, to add to all my craziness, I save my negative FR tests and examine them very closely the next day for a second line lol. :haha: The one I took yesterday morning had an extremely faint shadow where the 2nd line should be by the end of the day but it had no pink to it so it could certainly be an evap. Today's FR looks negative too but let's see if anything develops by tonight. :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, lol. I get it now.:haha:

If it's any consolation, I still have my tests from last cycle for comparison.:wacko:


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, lol. I get it now.:haha:
> 
> If it's any consolation, I still have my tests from last cycle for comparison.:wacko:

Thank you, that does make me feel better! :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Ok....so should I try soy again? Different days?
> 
> i was thinking of taking soy again :shrug:Click to expand...

Which days? How much?


----------



## mum2be38

Anyone else symptom spotting?.... I think I O'd early on CD11 (not temping, but can usually feel pains when it happens) and I am now 6dpo and getting that odd metallic taste in my mouth and mild/occasional nausea but I am only CD17 with AF not due til 15th Sept - is this possible? I haven't had any symptoms before the last 2 AFs (not ttc - as mmc back in early June) but still driving myself quietly mad symptom spotting!!!! Any advice?......


----------



## Indigo77

mum2be38 said:


> Anyone else symptom spotting?.... I think I O'd early on CD11 (not temping, but can usually feel pains when it happens) and I am now 6dpo and getting that odd metallic taste in my mouth and mild/occasional nausea but I am only CD17 with AF not due til 15th Sept - is this possible? I haven't had any symptoms before the last 2 AFs (not ttc - as mmc back in early June) but still driving myself quietly mad symptom spotting!!!! Any advice?......

No SS!!! 

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Wendyk07

manuiti said:


> Well that's me out. :witch: got me this morning. :nope: According to FF that's me now out until November. :cry:
> 
> But trying to see silver linings and all that, I've started running so now I can focus on getting fit as a fiddle for getting pregnant, I've got time to get my health insurance sorted out here and to get things sorted on my side to start IUI while DH is away so hopefully after November or the next time, depending on how long everything takes, we'll be able to start trying every cycle.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust: and I hope there are lots of BFPs this month and in the nicest way possible I hope to not see many of you around when I come back in November. :flower:

Am so sorry the witch caught you hun. :hugs:





SuperAwesome said:


> Hugs to you, manuiti!
> 
> And good luck to you, shmoo75!
> 
> So. The :witch: got me. I tried pushing her off her broom and shoving it in a Very Uncomfortable Place, but in the end she won.
> 
> Still, bleeding is better than limbo, right?

Aww hun she got you to. :hugs:



Indigo77 said:


> Wendy...no sense in waiting... BFN....this is getting old...

:hugs:





froliky2011 said:


> I am out. I have a hysteroscopy the end of September. Baby dust to everyone else!!!

Sorry hun :hugs:




Indigo77 said:


> What is that rule? If AF shows after a certain time, you count the next day as CD1?
> The BIATCH is here, but she is a day early....which gives me a 12 LP instead of a 13 day LP. :growlmad:

Sorry the bitch got you hun. :hugs:





Rashaa said:


> :coffee:Well ladies, I fell off with a vengance  :witch: came...maybe I do have a natural IUD with this d*mned fibroid ... at any rate... Good Morning :coffee:
> 
> Any new :bfp: 's ????

Sorry she caught you hun. :hugs:

She really is kicking our ass and its only the 3rd of the month. 





Ferne said:


> Hi Wendy,
> I just joined Bnb. Can you add me for September 8th?
> Thank you

Welcome aboard Ferne. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Page 40 and no BFPs yet :cry:


----------



## babygirl61

Hi Wendy could you put me down for September 20! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

M...you are next!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Butterfly67 said:


> Page 40 and no BFPs yet :cry:

I'm sorry hun, I so hope I'm cooking up a BFP so that I can cheer us all up! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> Does anyone remember when it was just called sex? LOL

I have to keep remembering not to call it that if I'm talking about it in "real life"!



readyformore said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> ! My hubby glanced over at my laptop
> 
> Ohhhh, this is a fear of mine, lol!
> I really don't need hubby reading over my shoulder on this stuff. He already thinks I'm crazy.
> 
> What would he think of my name? Readyformore. . . . he's more like Alldone, lol!Click to expand...

:haha:

Mine's trying to look over my shoulder right this minute!! I told him to p-off! He already thinks I'm crazy too. Earlier he said "why are you picking up the laptop? You're not allowed on THAT baby site today!"

:hugs: to everyone...


----------



## LancyLass

LancyLass said:


> Mine's trying to look over my shoulder right this minute!! I told him to p-off! He already thinks I'm crazy too. Earlier he said "why are you picking up the laptop? You're not allowed on THAT baby site today!"

Now he's just said "I think I'm going to put a block on that computer and that site!"


----------



## googly

Hey Lancy... Your chart is looking good eh... :shhh:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

LancyLass said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> Mine's trying to look over my shoulder right this minute!! I told him to p-off! He already thinks I'm crazy too. Earlier he said "why are you picking up the laptop? You're not allowed on THAT baby site today!"
> 
> Now he's just said "I think I'm going to put a block on that computer and that site!"Click to expand...

I'd tell him to bog off!!!:haha::haha: My OH had a go at me for eating a packet of smarties telling me I should eat fruit at this time of night otherwise Id get fat! I told him to p*** off and that I would eat a bucket load next time!


----------



## shmoo75

I agree we need some :bfp:'s at least we all get A*'s for effort in trying to get one!!!

A friend of mine has just had her 3rd baby boy(on Wed 31/08)weighing in at 10lb5oz!!!Ouch is all I have to say to that!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

We have our first potential BFP of the month. amommy has some very faint lines on HPT's. 

Everything crossed for amommy.  :dust:

amommys test thread 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/718915-update-posting-iamblessed-todays-tests-11-dpo-come-look-last-page.html


----------



## oldbirdni

Morning hun you survived the boss on Friday then ???? x


----------



## shmoo75

amommy - I have my fx that you are our 1st :bfp: for September

AFM - I am super tired this morning could just fall asleep but resisting the urge as waiting for washing to finish so I can hang it out and, I feel:sick: resisiting the urge to poas until tomorrow night when I will use an OPK if that is dark then i will use an IC Tuesday morning and see what that shows. But I'm not SS really I'm not:blush::haha:


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> Hey Lancy... Your chart is looking good eh... :shhh:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Not so good today I'm afraid. A bit of a temp drop. And abdomen has got "that feeling" :( Got to get past tomorrow to get a longer LP than usual but it's not looking hopeful.



shmoo75 said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> Mine's trying to look over my shoulder right this minute!! I told him to p-off! He already thinks I'm crazy too. Earlier he said "why are you picking up the laptop? You're not allowed on THAT baby site today!"
> 
> Now he's just said "I think I'm going to put a block on that computer and that site!"Click to expand...
> 
> I'd tell him to bog off!!!:haha::haha: My OH had a go at me for eating a packet of smarties telling me I should eat fruit at this time of night otherwise Id get fat! I told him to p*** off and that I would eat a bucket load next time!Click to expand...

Yeah he'd better watch out today. I'm feeling very grumpy (probably PMS :growlmad:)



Wendyk07 said:


> We have our first potential BFP of the month. amommy has some very faint lines on HPT's.
> 
> Everything crossed for amommy. :dust:
> 
> amommys test thread
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/718915-update-posting-iamblessed-todays-tests-11-dpo-come-look-last-page.html

FX FX FX!! :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

oldbirdni said:


> Morning hun you survived the boss on Friday then ???? x

Just! lol

I'm being picked on a little. I believe its because after the CP and the ectopic they know that i am trying for another baby and will be off on mat leave again. There attitudes have changed dramatically. Cant stand the place anymore. I used to love my job.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, why does your job care if you reproduce again? lol


----------



## LancyLass

Wendyk07 said:


> I'm being picked on a little. I believe its because after the CP and the ectopic they know that i am trying for another baby and will be off on mat leave again. There attitudes have changed dramatically. Cant stand the place anymore. I used to love my job.

:hugs: It's amazing how many workplaces have that attitude. "Flexible working attitudes" and "open-minded about people having families" and "work-life balance" my arse!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ladies, a very faint second line showed up on my HPT this morning at 9 dpo.

But it showed up really quickly, like 30 seconds. So I'm pregnant! I know it's still early but I'll take my bfp and run with it lol. So happy! Can't wait to get a blood test on Tuesday. I'm just praying that my iv worked.

Baby dust for all you girls! I'm not going anywhere, I'll be here just as always to cheer u on!


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> Ladies, a very faint second line showed up on my HPT this morning at 9 dpo.
> 
> But it showed up really quickly, like 30 seconds. So I'm pregnant! I know it's still early but I'll take my bfp and run with it lol. So happy! Can't wait to get a blood test on Tuesday. I'm just praying that my iv worked.
> 
> Baby dust for all you girls! I'm not going anywhere, I'll be here just as always to cheer u on!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::

Can we see a pic!


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::
> 
> Can we see a pic!

Sure can! I'm including both the original and a negative just in case someone can't see it too well. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







9 DPO BFP.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 21









9 DPO BFP negative.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

That's a BFP! First for September!!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> That's a BFP! First for September!!!!!

Yay! A :bfp: for me? I thought I'd never be able to use that pic lol. I still can't believe it! This was the first cycle I did the legs up the wall thing so who knows? Plus I did my progesterone from 4 DPO onwards + the IV. I'm just praying it's a sticky baby. But for now, I'm on :cloud9:.

Sending tons of :dust: your way. And remember, manifest!!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

It's not even a squinter!


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It's not even a squinter!

Really? I am so :happydance: to hear you say that! I was doing the test this morning, totally bracing myself for a BFN and then I see a 2nd line developing as the dye is going over. I'm thinking no way, no way, is that a 2nd line? So I go get my glasses cause I'm blind without them lol and sure enough a 2nd line! I couldn't believe it because I am so used to having to go around the house and look at my tests under special lights, standing in front of windows, you name it! So to see a 2nd line so clearly and so fast, well, I thought I had gone crazy for a second to be honest. :haha:


----------



## Conina

Yay Mon :happydance::happydance::happydance: So glad we have our first Sept :bfp: I kind of thought she was kicking our asses this month. And amommy too - lets see those lines!!

AFM, my PMA is disappearing through my pours in the form of a total skin breakout... Gonna wait til (at least) Wed to test if she hasn't shown.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Conina! I was starting to get a little down last night too. It goes to show you, you never know. I did put my legs up the wall this cycle, you might want to try it. I've never done it before but low and behold! LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mon congrats! It looks exactly like mine at 9DPO! Out of curiosity did you try an IC too?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug_CJ said:


> Mon congrats! It looks exactly like mine at 9DPO! Out of curiosity did you try an IC too?

Thank you! It's so funny you asked that, I used my last IC yesterday :dohh:. I wanted to know the same thing. However, I have been using OPKs just out of curiousity and the 2nd line has gotten darker every day on that.

I started testing this early with the FR because you tested positive at 9 DPO and I remember you were wondering if you could have seen it at 7 or 8 DPO. Well I have been testing on FR since 6 DPO and though I did get a very faint shadow at around 7 & 8 DPO today's line was pink and showed up almost instantly. :thumbup:

I did notice strong cramping start up at 7 DPO and last night at 8 DPO I had some pretty strong rubber band snapping or twing like sensations. Plus when I was cleaning out the Crinone progesterone from around my cervix (it has to be done as it really builds up) I noticed some of it was pink tinged so maybe that was implantation bleeding?

Either way I think I implanted between 7-8 DPO to get a + result today. I'm going to keep testing everyday because like you I want to see that line get darker and darker. Luckily I get a blood test on Tuesday to confirm! :happydance:

How are you feeling by the way?


----------



## Sus09

Mon, congratulations!!!! I am so happy for:happydance::happydance: you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydanc:happydance:e::happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sus09 said:


> Mon, congratulations!!!! I am so happy for:happydance::happydance: you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydanc:happydance:e::happydance:

Thank you SO much! Baydust coming your way :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Mon_n_john said:


> Ladies, a very faint second line showed up on my HPT this morning at 9 dpo.
> 
> But it showed up really quickly, like 30 seconds. So I'm pregnant! I know it's still early but I'll take my bfp and run with it lol. So happy! Can't wait to get a blood test on Tuesday. I'm just praying that my iv worked.
> 
> Baby dust for all you girls! I'm not going anywhere, I'll be here just as always to cheer u on!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congrats Mon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
FINALLY a Sept BFP....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
I was beginning to think this thread was cursed..:wacko:


----------



## marmar

Hello all,

I am testing on the 16th of Sept. 

Good luck and Baby dust to all!:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon i am so pleased for you hun i knew your chart was looking super good. Congratulations and here's to a healthy and happy 9 months. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jodes2011 said:


> Mon i am so pleased for you hun i knew your chart was looking super good. Congratulations and here's to a healthy and happy 9 months. :hugs: :kiss:

Thank you so much Jodie! I thought something was up last night. I was super thirsty, like drinking a full glass of water within 20 seconds (I never do that). Then my Ova Cue vaginal reading was very high last night, like my progesterone had spiked. Then this morning my temp went back up after a 2 day dip. I was so tired that I had to drag myself out of bed. Couldn't believe it when I saw a second line! I'm still in shock. I have to go get that IV treatment again real soon but now I'm actually looking forward to it. I don't mind suffering if it means I am helping my baby. When they stick that needle in my arm I am going to have a huge smile on my face!


----------



## Desperado167

Mon ,am so so happy for u hun:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:happy and healthy nine months ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Can I just add that I got my bfp in may after putting my legs up the wall after bd ,I swear it worked for me and loads of lovely ladies after me ,it can't hurt so to give it a go guys ,good luck everyone for this month,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> Mon ,am so so happy for u hun:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:happy and healthy nine months ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you Despie!


----------



## Rashaa

:happydance::hugs:Congrats Mon!! Way to go on the 1st Sept BFP !!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

:yipee::yipee: Fab news Mon!! Well done hunny, praying for a super sticky one for you and a happy and healthy 9 months. Hey those legs up the wall certainly helped this month eh??!!:winkwink:

Wendy - please may I join in the madness on the Sept testers thread? I'll be testing Saturday, 10th. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

MONI MONI!!!! Felicitaciones amiga! How exciting!!!!!

Writing via mobile so hard to do the smileys but know I am dancing and jumping for you!


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Mon i am so pleased for you hun i knew your chart was looking super good. Congratulations and here's to a healthy and happy 9 months. :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Thank you so much Jodie! I thought something was up last night. I was super thirsty, like drinking a full glass of water within 20 seconds (I never do that). Then my Ova Cue vaginal reading was very high last night, like my progesterone had spiked. Then this morning my temp went back up after a 2 day dip. I was so tired that I had to drag myself out of bed. Couldn't believe it when I saw a second line! I'm still in shock. I have to go get that IV treatment again real soon but now I'm actually looking forward to it. I don't mind suffering if it means I am helping my baby. When they stick that needle in my arm I am going to have a huge smile on my face!Click to expand...

I am so excited for you and good luck with your treatment. I have a very good feeling everything will work out super duper! Fingers crossed you get your little girl :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Can I just add that I got my bfp in may after putting my legs up the wall after bd ,I swear it worked for me and loads of lovely ladies after me ,it can't hurt so to give it a go guys ,good luck everyone for this month,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will be doing this this time around. :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

LL how are you doing? Whats the next step for you? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Dlt


----------



## Butterfly67

Mon, that is great news, well done, you really pulled out all the stops this month and it worked :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Mon, that is great news, well done, you really pulled out all the stops this month and it worked :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Are we calling you 3DPO or CD14?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Mon, that is great news, well done, you really pulled out all the stops this month and it worked :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Are we calling you 3DPO or CD14?:hugs:Click to expand...

Well I was pretty sure that I O'd yesterday - although I had a pos OPK on FMU, it was much declined by about 3pm and I did feel some twinges that I haven't really felt before yesterday afternoon so I think maybe I O'd then. I think my temps still have a way to go up comparing to the last few months and I do usually O on cd13. Having said that it looks like O was about 12 hours later than last month if I take the OPKs as gospel which may mean it was today (In which case I am doubtful about being covered but I did my best!). So if FF doesn't change my O day then I will manipulate the temps a bit until it does! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the watermelon!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Love the watermelon!

Gotta have a watermelon but I like your grass better :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Love the watermelon!
> 
> Gotta have a watermelon but I like your grass better :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Since watermelon and vodka didn't work, I am thinking watermelon and grass might be better, lol. :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> LL how are you doing? Whats the next step for you? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx

well now we wait to see how many move on to the next stage

look in my journal for specifics that I got from doctors but transfer would be either wednesday or better yet Friday :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Ladies, a very faint second line showed up on my HPT this morning at 9 dpo.
> 
> But it showed up really quickly, like 30 seconds. So I'm pregnant! I know it's still early but I'll take my bfp and run with it lol. So happy! Can't wait to get a blood test on Tuesday. I'm just praying that my iv worked.
> 
> Baby dust for all you girls! I'm not going anywhere, I'll be here just as always to cheer u on!

https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif CONGRATULATIONS hun. I'm so pleased for you. https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif


----------



## googly

Awesome news Mon, congratulations! :happydance: I had a feeling it wouldn't be long for you... FX for a sticky bean, but you won't need it with your iv treatment!


----------



## Rashaa

I think we should be the watermelon gang! [I actually have one in the fridge, and will be cutting it up tonight for the family to eat :D].


----------



## Sus09

Mon_n_john said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Mon, congratulations!!!! I am so happy for:happydance::happydance: you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydanc:happydance:e::happydance:
> 
> Thank you SO much! Baydust coming your way :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks Mon!!! Hope baby dust does come, not only my way, but to many of us here! Hoping September is a good month! It started great with your news!

Well I am sure I am out this month, but for next I have my Preseed ready, the softcups and going to do the legs up as well, hope it makes a difference! :thumbup:

But now it is your time! :wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance:
Congratulations again! :flower::hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Desperado167 said:


> Can I just add that I got my bfp in may after putting my legs up the wall after bd ,I swear it worked for me and loads of lovely ladies after me ,it can't hurt so to give it a go guys ,good luck everyone for this month,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Does it have to be legs up the wall or is bum on a pillow good enough??? (Cos that's what I do! My mate got her bfp after doing bum on a pillow.)


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> However, I have been using OPKs just out of curiousity and the 2nd line has gotten darker every day on that.

??? How does that work? Do you start producing LH again when you're PG?


----------



## Indigo77

LancyLass said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Can I just add that I got my bfp in may after putting my legs up the wall after bd ,I swear it worked for me and loads of lovely ladies after me ,it can't hurt so to give it a go guys ,good luck everyone for this month,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Does it have to be legs up the wall or is bum on a pillow good enough??? (Cos that's what I do! My mate got her bfp after doing bum on a pillow.)Click to expand...

No, no.....that won't do....:nope::nope::nope:
Your legs have to be up the wall so you can do 'the scissors' in the air...:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## LancyLass

Indigo77 said:


> No, no.....that won't do....:nope::nope::nope:
> Your legs have to be up the wall so you can do 'the scissors' in the air...:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Oh dear. DH already thinks bum on the pillow is hilarious... can't imagine what he'll think of that!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> However, I have been using OPKs just out of curiousity and the 2nd line has gotten darker every day on that.
> 
> ??? How does that work? Do you start producing LH again when you're PG?Click to expand...

Good question, I don't know how it works lol!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Can I just add that I got my bfp in may after putting my legs up the wall after bd ,I swear it worked for me and loads of lovely ladies after me ,it can't hurt so to give it a go guys ,good luck everyone for this month,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Does it have to be legs up the wall or is bum on a pillow good enough??? (Cos that's what I do! My mate got her bfp after doing bum on a pillow.)Click to expand...

I just did legs up the wall and I think it worked. In fact, if you can see my avatar you can probably see when we conceived lol!


----------



## Rashaa

Mon_n_john said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> However, I have been using OPKs just out of curiousity and the 2nd line has gotten darker every day on that.
> 
> ??? How does that work? Do you start producing LH again when you're PG?Click to expand...
> 
> Good question, I don't know how it works lol!Click to expand...


LH and HCG are similar in chemical structure....so the OPK's will detect both LH and HCG (it is less specific), but you can't use a pregnancy test to test for ovulating...the pregnancy test is more specific...and will only recognize HCG...

that's why...


----------



## crystal443

Mon_n_john said:


> Ladies, a very faint second line showed up on my HPT this morning at 9 dpo.
> 
> But it showed up really quickly, like 30 seconds. So I'm pregnant! I know it's still early but I'll take my bfp and run with it lol. So happy! Can't wait to get a blood test on Tuesday. I'm just praying that my iv worked.
> 
> Baby dust for all you girls! I'm not going anywhere, I'll be here just as always to cheer u on!

Congrats!!!!! Hope you have a H&H 9 months:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Has anyone heard from Eva(Cebethel) lately? Just wondered if everything was ok with her


----------



## wana b a mom

Mon! that is great!!!!!! congrats!!!!!! very happy for you


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you so much ladies! I had to test again tonight and the line is already pinker, yay! And by the way, used another opk tonight and that one is positive! So yes, they can be used as hpts too. I have been peeing on opks since 6 dpo and the test line has gotten progressively darker until tonights which is positive!


----------



## StarSign

Mon_n_john said:


> Ladies, a very faint second line showed up on my HPT this morning at 9 dpo.
> 
> But it showed up really quickly, like 30 seconds. So I'm pregnant! I know it's still early but I'll take my bfp and run with it lol. So happy! Can't wait to get a blood test on Tuesday. I'm just praying that my iv worked.
> 
> Baby dust for all you girls! I'm not going anywhere, I'll be here just as always to cheer u on!

:dance: :dance: Congrats Mon'!!! September's gonna jump off now. Hope I can slide in somewhere myself!!:winkwink:


----------



## googly

Hey Starsign - where you at with testing etc? Still nothing?! Surely not!! Your chart has 'pregnancy' written all over it!!! FX...


----------



## crystal443

Starsign if I had your chart I'd be getting very excited!!!:test:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mon please don't tell me you got a faint line on the OPKs from 6dpo or else I might start testing then :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg starsign you are for sure pg why no :test:????!!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

WSS^

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

Monday soding Monday again. Am sitting at my desk with my office door closed and my headphones in. Am sick of the crap in here and it started early this morning with someone else for a change. i really just want to be left to get on with it. Anyways i am contacting a lawyer because i am done with it. 

Anyhoo - Still all negative OPK's for me. not even faint lines yet but i dont really expect to O until this weekend so i am not surpised. Getting lots of :sex: in anyway to cover all bases. Am so positive about this month. I really feel like this could be it. We were looking at DS baby photos last night and its got me more determined that this will be my month. DH is the same. He feels like this month is ours(never has he been this excited). 

:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Monday soding Monday again. Am sitting at my desk with my office door closed and my headphones in. Am sick of the crap in here and it started early this morning with someone else for a change. i really just want to be left to get on with it. Anyways i am contacting a lawyer because i am done with it.
> 
> Anyhoo - Still all negative OPK's for me. not even faint lines yet but i dont really expect to O until this weekend so i am not surpised. Getting lots of :sex: in anyway to cover all bases. Am so positive about this month. I really feel like this could be it. We were looking at DS baby photos last night and its got me more determined that this will be my month. DH is the same. He feels like this month is ours(never has he been this excited).
> 
> :hugs:

Sorry your having trouble at work hun :hugs: where do you work and what do you do? I feel positive too for September. I had another reading from Cheri and she said i would either concieve, test or give birth in September with a girl who will be an actress in movies (thrillers etc....) but hubby thinks its a load of bollocks haha! :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LancyLass

Morning ladies - SECOND OPINION NEEDED URGENTLY!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0145crop.jpg
File size: 71.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LancyLass

OMG OMG OMG, I just worked out how to do that inverted negative thingy. It really looks real...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0145cropinvert.jpg
File size: 71.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LancyLass

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Monday soding Monday again. Am sitting at my desk with my office door closed and my headphones in. Am sick of the crap in here and it started early this morning with someone else for a change. i really just want to be left to get on with it. Anyways i am contacting a lawyer because i am done with it.
> 
> Anyhoo - Still all negative OPK's for me. not even faint lines yet but i dont really expect to O until this weekend so i am not surpised. Getting lots of :sex: in anyway to cover all bases. Am so positive about this month. I really feel like this could be it. We were looking at DS baby photos last night and its got me more determined that this will be my month. DH is the same. He feels like this month is ours(never has he been this excited).
> 
> :hugs:

Right, got my panic off my chest and will wait your replies! Can focus on you ladies now. Wendy that sucks. :hugs: My advice (I used to be a lawyer!) is keep a detailed record of everything that happens - times, dates, every detail of what is said.


----------



## rjsmam

hi everyone not due to test til next wk so am lurking.....

fingers firmly crossed for you all!!!

lancylass...... can see those lines clearly!!! :happydance: maybe frer time!?

x


----------



## LancyLass

rjsmam said:


> lancylass...... can see those lines clearly!!! :happydance: maybe frer time!?
> 
> x

I don't have any frer! Never believed I'd need them until I sorted out my short LP! Better head down to the pharmacy and see what they've got...

I still feel like I'm getting AF though... But my temp went up again this am... But I was sleep deprived so don't want to read anything into that...
Argghhh! :headspin::headspin:


----------



## rjsmam

LancyLass said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> lancylass...... can see those lines clearly!!! :happydance: maybe frer time!?
> 
> x
> 
> I don't have any frer! Never believed I'd need them until I sorted out my short LP! Better head down to the pharmacy and see what they've got...
> 
> I still feel like I'm getting AF though... But my temp went up again this am... But I was sleep deprived so don't want to read anything into that...
> Argghhh! :headspin::headspin:Click to expand...

sounds very promising... all digits crossed for you!!! xx


----------



## Jodes2011

lancylass your chart looks fab and i see a faint second line. I would defo go out and buy some FRER. It's looking very very good for you hun :flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls,
> 
> Monday soding Monday again. Am sitting at my desk with my office door closed and my headphones in. Am sick of the crap in here and it started early this morning with someone else for a change. i really just want to be left to get on with it. Anyways i am contacting a lawyer because i am done with it.
> 
> Anyhoo - Still all negative OPK's for me. not even faint lines yet but i dont really expect to O until this weekend so i am not surpised. Getting lots of :sex: in anyway to cover all bases. Am so positive about this month. I really feel like this could be it. We were looking at DS baby photos last night and its got me more determined that this will be my month. DH is the same. He feels like this month is ours(never has he been this excited).
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Sorry your having trouble at work hun :hugs: where do you work and what do you do? I feel positive too for September. I had another reading from Cheri and she said i would either concieve, test or give birth in September with a girl who will be an actress in movies (thrillers etc....) but hubby thinks its a load of bollocks haha! :hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, i am an IT project manager for the NHS. 

Yeah this is your month to. we will get a bfp this month i am sure of it. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LancyLass said:


> Morning ladies - SECOND OPINION NEEDED URGENTLY!!!

I am sure i see a line on the top one hun. Everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LancyLass said:


> OMG OMG OMG, I just worked out how to do that inverted negative thingy. It really looks real...

Now thats clearer. :wohoo: :wohoo:

Do you have any frers?


----------



## Wendyk07

LancyLass said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> lancylass...... can see those lines clearly!!! :happydance: maybe frer time!?
> 
> x
> 
> I don't have any frer! Never believed I'd need them until I sorted out my short LP! Better head down to the pharmacy and see what they've got...
> 
> I still feel like I'm getting AF though... But my temp went up again this am... But I was sleep deprived so don't want to read anything into that...
> Argghhh! :headspin::headspin:Click to expand...

How far is the chemist? Go, go, go, go

I am super excited for you hun. Theres no mistaking there are lines on those test. :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

All I can say lancylass is :yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LancyLass

Wendyk07 said:


> Thanks hun, i am an IT project manager for the NHS.

Euw, does that mean you're working on that national NHS database thing? I know someone who was working on that a few years ago. Sounded like the project from hell!



Wendyk07 said:


> Do you have any frers?

NO! Better go see what the pharmacies in this little town stock!


----------



## Wendyk07

rjsmam said:


> hi everyone not due to test til next wk so am lurking.....
> 
> fingers firmly crossed for you all!!!
> 
> lancylass...... can see those lines clearly!!! :happydance: maybe frer time!?
> 
> x

Everything crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Wendyk07 said:


> How far is the chemist? Go, go, go, go

The nearest is only at the end of my road. I'm going, I'm going....! 
Will only FRER be any good at this stage or should I get something else if I can't get FRER? Clearblue?
And will it still work if it's not with FMU?


----------



## Desperado167

LAncylass, I can def see a line on the top test ,:happydance::happydance:Wendy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,hope those predictions come true ,how can I get one?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> LAncylass, I can def see a line on the top test ,:happydance::happydance:Wendy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,hope those predictions come true ,how can I get one?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Here's her website she been very accurate when i had the family bypass. She was spot on with the kids personalities etc... she's rated highly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

https://cheri22.com/index/Services.html


----------



## Butterfly67

badwater said:


> You can put me down for September 15th. Baby dust to everyone!!!

badwater your status says pregnant???!!!

ETA:
Looks like badwater is a spammer so I have reported him/her - in 1 post she says she has a 5 wk old baby, in another she has just found out she is pregnant and now she has put herself down for testing


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> badwater said:
> 
> 
> You can put me down for September 15th. Baby dust to everyone!!!
> 
> badwater your status says pregnant???!!!
> 
> ETA:
> Looks like badwater is a spammer so I have reported him/her - in 1 post she says she has a 5 wk old baby, in another she has just found out she is pregnant and now she has put herself down for testingClick to expand...

Nice one butterfly for being sharp that would've gone right over my head :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LancyLass said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, i am an IT project manager for the NHS.
> 
> Euw, does that mean you're working on that national NHS database thing? I know someone who was working on that a few years ago. Sounded like the project from hell!
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any frers?Click to expand...
> 
> NO! Better go see what the pharmacies in this little town stock!Click to expand...

Thankfully no. The disaster database is only down south. i am currently working on a huge lab project. basically bringing all the labs together and using the same system but there is another project going on for a new glasgow wide system much like the database down south. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

LancyLass said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> How far is the chemist? Go, go, go, go
> 
> The nearest is only at the end of my road. I'm going, I'm going....!
> Will only FRER be any good at this stage or should I get something else if I can't get FRER? Clearblue?
> And will it still work if it's not with FMU?Click to expand...


With me FMU is weak. its always stronger in the afternoon. I think you should P in a cup and judge the strength by the colour. :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Butterfly67 said:


> Mon please don't tell me you got a faint line on the OPKs from 6dpo or else I might start testing then :haha::haha:

Fine, I won't tell you... But I did! Lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lancy, I can't wait for you to post your new test! This is your bfp, I just know it! I did a LOT of praying in church yesterday for you ladies so I just know the bfps are going to start pouring in now.


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Lancy, I can't wait for you to post your new test! This is your bfp, I just know it! I did a LOT of praying in church yesterday for you ladies so I just know the bfps are going to start pouring in now.

I hope your right Monica :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> Lancy, I can't wait for you to post your new test! This is your bfp, I just know it! I did a LOT of praying in church yesterday for you ladies so I just know the bfps are going to start pouring in now.

Sorry to keep you waiting... I got the FRER (good old local chemist) but my urine looked really weak so going to try not drinking and then trying again an hour or so. Sorry :blush: but I don't want to risk wasting the test!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Lancy, I can't wait for you to post your new test! This is your bfp, I just know it! I did a LOT of praying in church yesterday for you ladies so I just know the bfps are going to start pouring in now.
> 
> Sorry to keep you waiting... I got the FRER (good old local chemist) but my urine looked really weak so going to try not drinking and then trying again an hour or so. Sorry :blush: but I don't want to risk wasting the test!Click to expand...

No problem, I totally understand!


----------



## sumatwsimit

Mon_n_john said:


> Ladies, a very faint second line showed up on my HPT this morning at 9 dpo.
> 
> But it showed up really quickly, like 30 seconds. So I'm pregnant! I know it's still early but I'll take my bfp and run with it lol. So happy! Can't wait to get a blood test on Tuesday. I'm just praying that my iv worked.
> 
> Baby dust for all you girls! I'm not going anywhere, I'll be here just as always to cheer u on!

mon congrats hun, a good start to sept. :thumbup: and yeah, i agree, legs up is the way to go. 

after i kicked off the other day, and said id had it for sept...i'll be joining you ladies for testing in sept afterall. dh has given me the talk, he is just the best :winkwink: just dont know what day i will be testing yet.


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you are in for sept sumat :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here are the stats for August:

Testers: 61
Results: 48

:bfp: 10
:witch: 38
21% (excluding unknowns)

:bfp: 10
:witch: 38
unknown: 13
16%


----------



## dachsundmom

M, are you going to let me see x-hairs today? Lol


----------



## fairytoes

Hi, Could you put me down for 27/sept/11 when AF is due, but will be testing from 23/Sept/11 to use up all the cheapie pos's I've bought of E-Bay lol.


----------



## LancyLass

Well there it is! 

So what do I do now?? 

I've got a docs appt Wed morning anyway as was due to get blood test results so I guess that's OK? So I'll know then if my prog was low and there's a problem they need to supplement.

Do I carry on taking my Vit B complex?

I don't want to go on about it as I know it's sensitive on the TTC boards but if someone could just point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it as it's my first ever BFP. Thank you :blush:
 



Attached Files:







BFP.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 9









BFPinvert.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats Lancy!

You can still take your B vitamins and I wouldn't change anything until you see your doctor; unless you are taking a bunch of herbs. Then you might need to stop.


----------



## Jodes2011

congratulations lancylass


----------



## rjsmam

LancyLass said:


> Well there it is!
> 
> So what do I do now??
> 
> I've got a docs appt Wed morning anyway as was due to get blood test results so I guess that's OK? So I'll know then if my prog was low and there's a problem they need to supplement.
> 
> Do I carry on taking my Vit B complex?
> 
> I don't want to go on about it as I know it's sensitive on the TTC boards but if someone could just point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it as it's my first ever BFP. Thank you :blush:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
Congrats!!!!!

not sure about the vitb but i think i read somewhere that it's fine to take as it's water soluble, maybe a call to your dr to check?
x


----------



## Butterfly67

Awesome LancyLass, don't worry about posting as this is the testers thread so we are hoping to see BFPs lol! And I for one would have no idea what to do if I got a BFP either!

B, I changed my temp from yesterday as I took it again 5 mins after I woke up and it was lower so I put that in and it took away the cross hairs lol! So today's was higher so I expect the cross hairs to come back in a couple of days :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

And with no disrespect to the ones who already have kids but I think it is extra exciting for a first timer to get a :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats Lancy!!!! Your doc will probably do bloods to confirm, great timing to get a positive HPT with an apt on Wednesday!!!


----------



## LancyLass

Thanks ladies. :kiss: to you all!

And BTW this is a good lesson to everybody not to assume you're out until AF actually arrives because yesterday I was certain I was PMSy and had pre-menstrual cramps!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, that's exactly what happened to me too! Thought AF was coming early :hugs:


----------



## Saz100

Huge congrats to Mon and Lancylass - really pleased for you both - come on the BFP club - hope we see lots more this month. Don't want to jinx anything but this is the month I conceived for the last 2 years running!! Could there be a 3rd time lucky????:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> badwater said:
> 
> 
> You can put me down for September 15th. Baby dust to everyone!!!
> 
> badwater your status says pregnant???!!!
> 
> ETA:
> Looks like badwater is a spammer so I have reported him/her - in 1 post she says she has a 5 wk old baby, in another she has just found out she is pregnant and now she has put herself down for testingClick to expand...


Well spotted. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Lancylass,that is def a bfp ,and don't worry about posting here,it's brilliant news for us all,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LancyLass said:


> Well there it is!
> 
> So what do I do now??
> 
> I've got a docs appt Wed morning anyway as was due to get blood test results so I guess that's OK? So I'll know then if my prog was low and there's a problem they need to supplement.
> 
> Do I carry on taking my Vit B complex?
> 
> I don't want to go on about it as I know it's sensitive on the TTC boards but if someone could just point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it as it's my first ever BFP. Thank you :blush:

https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif CONGRATULATIONS hun. I'm so pleased for you. https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif


----------



## Rashaa

LancyLass said:


> Well there it is!
> 
> So what do I do now??
> 
> I've got a docs appt Wed morning anyway as was due to get blood test results so I guess that's OK? So I'll know then if my prog was low and there's a problem they need to supplement.
> 
> Do I carry on taking my Vit B complex?
> 
> I don't want to go on about it as I know it's sensitive on the TTC boards but if someone could just point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it as it's my first ever BFP. Thank you :blush:

Brilliant LancyLass!! Congrats and all the best H & H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## StarSign

Yay, Lancy!! All that charting and effort..and you're here now!! Congrats!


----------



## LLbean

Lancy CONGRATS!!!! That is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!

WOOO HOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conina

LancyLass said:


> Thanks ladies. :kiss: to you all!
> 
> And BTW this is a good lesson to everybody not to assume you're out until AF actually arrives because yesterday I was certain I was PMSy and had pre-menstrual cramps!

Yay Lancy :happydance::happydance::happydance: H&H 9 months!! AND you've given me a new hope - I was kinda thinking I was out this month already...


----------



## Conina

Oooh just noticed my ticker is alllllll wrong! Ignore it - AF due tomorrow.


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> Hey Starsign - where you at with testing etc? Still nothing?! Surely not!! Your chart has 'pregnancy' written all over it!!! FX...




crystal443 said:


> Starsign if I had your chart I'd be getting very excited!!!:test:




Butterfly67 said:


> Omg starsign you are for sure pg why no :test:????!!!!!




Wendyk07 said:


> WSS^
> 
> :hugs:


*OMG, good morning ladies- thanks for all your support. 
So, here's my update using FMU this morning*

Spoiler
My temp this morning was a little higher, so I'm still in it. IRL, I saw some hesitation FINALLY in the testing strip area. I think I'm on my way. I did an IC OPK using same sample. I know I had a blank/negative at the end of my last surge, so this is darker than those.

Uhhh, I don't know how to do the invert thing. But anyways, I'll still wait to do a FRER in a coupla days b/c I only have one of those....


----------



## Wendyk07

Everything crossed for you starsign. :hugs:


----------



## struth

Wow LancyLass - that is great news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lancy, I am SO happy for you, yay!!!

And StarSign, I have a good feeling about you too!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

SS looks promising! I was looking at your chart this morning thinking it was looking good. Fingers crossed!!!

I needed to pee on something so I used an IC OPK. Test line is now 3 times darker than control, was never this dark even during ovulation :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug_CJ said:


> SS looks promising! I was looking at your chart this morning thinking it was looking good. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> I needed to pee on something so I used an IC OPK. Test line is now 3 times darker than control, was never this dark even during ovulation :haha:

LOL! That's awesome about the OPK. By the way, do you still have a pic from your FR at 10 DPO? I just wanted to compare, lol. The test line is pinker than yesterday's thank God, it makes me feel better.


----------



## LancyLass

FX Starsign!:thumbup:


----------



## 37Hopeful

My cycle is very off this month. I just got a positive POK 2 days ago- on CD 31 so I won't be testing until at least (hahahaha) Sept. 15th- can you please change my date? Thank you!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mon_n_john said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> SS looks promising! I was looking at your chart this morning thinking it was looking good. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> I needed to pee on something so I used an IC OPK. Test line is now 3 times darker than control, was never this dark even during ovulation :haha:
> 
> LOL! That's awesome about the OPK. By the way, do you still have a pic from your FR at 10 DPO? I just wanted to compare, lol. The test line is pinker than yesterday's thank God, it makes me feel better.Click to expand...

Yes I do...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3930.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow the 9DPO is faded in this pic, it was much more obvious 2 days before the pic was taken :wacko:


----------



## SuperAwesome

A huge YIPPPPEEEEE! to the BFP ladies! Fingers crossed you have sticky beans and easy pregnancies! 

I love me some good news! :D


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you so much Junebug! I feel better. I think my 10 DPO (bottom of the picture) looks like your 10 DPO. And today's line certainly looks pinker to me than yesterday's. Both were taken with FMU. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







9 and 10 DPO.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Butterfly67

For sure 10dpo looks darker Mon :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Yup! Definitely darker! :D


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you ladies, what a relief! I'll keep testing until the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. Then I can stop lol!

My next hurdle is to see that HCG double. I have my first blood test tomorrow morning (11 DPO). Then I'll probably get another one either Thursday or Friday to see if it doubled. Knowing my RE she'll probably do that a few more times. 

Then around 6.5 weeks which is late September I'll go in for a vaginal ultrasound to check for a heartbeat. I remember doing that with my last son. God I was SO nervous! I was shocked when I heard it. I can't wait till that date has come and gone, I'll finally be able to relax a bit more.


----------



## sadie

Hey Mon!
This is such great news!! I am so happy for you!!! Good job!
xoxo


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats Lancy!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LancyLass

*Indigo* Loving your avatar!!


----------



## LLbean

Moni, definitely darker!


----------



## Indigo77

Yep....darker line, Mon! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Monica it looks perfect!

For me, this time around it took until 14DPO to get as dark as control. Guess I can't compare pregnancies, but with Zoëlle it was 150% darker than control at 11DPO (I hadn't tested before then because I wasn't a POAS addict until this time around :haha:). I guess this time it was just a later implantation, that's all!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug_CJ said:


> Monica it looks perfect!
> 
> For me, this time around it took until 14DPO to get as dark as control. Guess I can't compare pregnancies, but with Zoëlle it was 150% darker than control at 11DPO (I hadn't tested before then because I wasn't a POAS addict until this time around :haha:). I guess this time it was just a later implantation, that's all!

Thank you so much for your opinion, I really appreciate it!:thumbup:


----------



## Rashaa

Junebug_CJ said:


> Monica it looks perfect!
> 
> For me, this time around it took until 14DPO to get as dark as control. Guess I can't compare pregnancies, but with Zoëlle it was 150% darker than control at 11DPO (I hadn't tested before then because I wasn't a POAS addict until this time around :haha:). I guess this time it was just a later implantation, that's all!

JBCJ it's so cool that you guys can at least compare your previous pregnancy (ies)....I was just saying to dh that I have nothing to go on really...and for me both pg's were so different...with my first, I had no clue I was pg until AF was missed for two weeks, and with my son, I got qweasy one morning on waking and said oh, maybe we are pregnant, and we were [ironically]. I hadn't tracked my cycle, temped or anything.. and given this was my first bbt cycle, I have no idea if my cycle has shifted in age or if it has been consistent..

BUT going forward, I will have more information to base things on....given I am a charting virgin of sorts lol...

So happy to everyone has gotten the :bfp: thus far :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Thank you so much Junebug! I feel better. I think my 10 DPO (bottom of the picture) looks like your 10 DPO. And today's line certainly looks pinker to me than yesterday's. Both were taken with FMU. What do you think?

Monica those lines are nice and pink. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## struth

Congrats Mon - am only just catching up! Hadn't realised that you had your bfp too! Brilliant news x


----------



## Sus09

LancyLass said:


> Well there it is!
> 
> So what do I do now??
> 
> I've got a docs appt Wed morning anyway as was due to get blood test results so I guess that's OK? So I'll know then if my prog was low and there's a problem they need to supplement.
> 
> Do I carry on taking my Vit B complex?
> 
> I don't want to go on about it as I know it's sensitive on the TTC boards but if someone could just point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it as it's my first ever BFP. Thank you :blush:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Lancy!!! Fantastic news!! Mon yesterday and you today!! whohooo roll on BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am in such good mood. So happy for you!!!!!!!!!

Lots of BFPs together, hey, I hope it is contagious and the rest of us are to follow :blush:


----------



## Sus09

Mon_n_john said:


> Thank you so much Junebug! I feel better. I think my 10 DPO (bottom of the picture) looks like your 10 DPO. And today's line certainly looks pinker to me than yesterday's. Both were taken with FMU. What do you think?

Love the pics Mon!! It is all looking good :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Yay Mon and Lancy!!!! Outstanding news! So happy for you both! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conina

Hmmm definitely feeling a bit AF-ish. She may be firing up her broomstick. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Hmmm definitely feeling a bit AF-ish. She may be firing up her broomstick. We'll see tomorrow.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Conina said:


> Hmmm definitely feeling a bit AF-ish. She may be firing up her broomstick. We'll see tomorrow.

You are not out yet Conina. You wouldn't believe how many AF type cramps I have at the moment. If I didn't know any better I might be think AF too. But it is quite normal to have cramps in early pregnancy due to the embryo settling in.

Junebug did you have a lot of cramps early on?


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm definitely feeling a bit AF-ish. She may be firing up her broomstick. We'll see tomorrow.
> 
> You are not out yet Conina. You wouldn't believe how many AF type cramps I have at the moment. If I didn't know any better I might be think AF too. But it is quite normal to have cramps in early pregnancy due to the embryo settling in.
> 
> Junebug did you have a lot of cramps early on?Click to expand...

Oh good! I just logged on here to ask you the same thing as had the same thing all day!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, I had cramping days 7 and 8 PO, along with temp drop so thought AF was on her way. I did continue to have mild cramping days 9-11 PO also :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Junebug, you just helped Lancy and I relax a little more. Hugs!


----------



## NAPzWife

Well I have been busy but did BD on 27 when O test positive 3X with Preseed and we are hopeful that this works. We lost our bean on March 9th and feel very stressed after celebrating 9 year together and telling everyone in the family being more cautious this time--We originally put the 14th but O early so we are going to test on the 10th the first time. We had no idea that all this TTC was so hard and we are trying to not be to happy high basal temp very sore BBs and horrible taste in mouth so thanks for posting and helping us see dreams can come true--baby dust to all


----------



## Rashaa

Sorry for your loss Napzwife....:dust: and fx'ed for you in this cycle!!!!!


----------



## sadie

Yay Lancy! Congratulations and a HH 9 months!!!


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Lancy!!!:wohoo::wohoo: Hope you have a H&H 9 months:thumbup:


----------



## Abbys mommy

PLease add me..I am 35 and TTC...AF is due Sept 10th..I will probably test the 13th..just to be safe..If I can make it that long...lol!


----------



## Jodes2011

Abbys mommy said:


> PLease add me..I am 35 and TTC...AF is due Sept 10th..I will probably test the 13th..just to be safe..If I can make it that long...lol!

Good luck hunni :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NAPzWife said:


> Well I have been busy but did BD on 27 when O test positive 3X with Preseed and we are hopeful that this works. We lost our bean on March 9th and feel very stressed after celebrating 9 year together and telling everyone in the family being more cautious this time--We originally put the 14th but O early so we are going to test on the 10th the first time. We had no idea that all this TTC was so hard and we are trying to not be to happy high basal temp very sore BBs and horrible taste in mouth so thanks for posting and helping us see dreams can come true--baby dust to all

Good luck hun it sounds very promising for you :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

NAPzWife - so sorry for your loss hun. You don't realise how tough TTC is until you start down the long road to find your little bundle of joy. :hugs::hugs:My fingers are firmly crossed for you this cycle hun.

Mon and Lancy - Huge congrats to you both on your :bfp:'s:happydance::happydance:

AFM - Wendy please put me down as :witch: she got me just now:cry::cry: I will dig out my bt, join FF:cry: and order some more CBFM sticks, OPKs and HPTs off of amazon so already for this cycle. Will work out a test date for October soon.


----------



## shmoo75

Ladies I am considering using Soy next cycle. I have seen 400mg on a website for £6.99(not sure how many are in the bottle)and I was wondering when I should take them and dosage. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dachsundmom

400mg is way too much!


----------



## struth

Shmoo - sorry to hear that the :witch: got you. I'm afraid that I don't know anything about soy.

AFM - I finally have a testing date. I am in the 2WW! :happydance: I'm a bit confused as I had my temp rise this morning but didn't get a positive opk until today so not sure whether I O'd over night and so am getting the tail end of my surge or what. Anyway, can you put me down for testing on the 18th September please as I should be 13dpo then and going on my previous cycles' LP the :witch: should definitely be here by then (although knowing me I will probably start from the 14th :haha:)


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Ladies I am considering using Soy next cycle. I have seen 400mg on a website for £6.99(not sure how many are in the bottle)and I was wondering when I should take them and dosage. Thanks in advance.

I agree with Brooke 400mg is way too much. I took 200mg max from day 1-5 and i ovulated on Day 12. The month previous to that i took 100mg from day 3-7 and i ovulated on Day 14 and i got my BFP but turned chemical. You can buy soy isflo on amazon mine where 50mg per tablet. Good luck hun :hugs:

oh and sorry she caught you xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Anything over 200mg is pretty much useless.


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> NAPzWife - so sorry for your loss hun. You don't realise how tough TTC is until you start down the long road to find your little bundle of joy. :hugs::hugs:My fingers are firmly crossed for you this cycle hun.
> 
> Mon and Lancy - Huge congrats to you both on your :bfp:'s:happydance::happydance:
> 
> AFM - Wendy please put me down as :witch: she got me just now:cry::cry: I will dig out my bt, join FF:cry: and order some more CBFM sticks, OPKs and HPTs off of amazon so already for this cycle. Will work out a test date for October soon.

Am sorry the old hag got you this month hun. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:yipee::yipee: Congrats Lancy!! Fab news!! :yipee::yipee: You must be on :cloud9: happy and healthy 9 months to you x

AFM - not feeling much at all, which is pretty usual for me seeing as AF NEVER lets me down!!!

PMA blast coming up!!!! Lets beat those ladies in July and August and make September THE month!!!!

:dust::happydance::dust::happydance::dust::happydance::


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Anything over 200mg is pretty much useless.

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Anything over 200mg is pretty much useless.
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Nope, I mean over; I know that 150mg of Clomid is used after a few drug failures, but from what I have read, over 200mg of soy has a high potential for overstimulation and the eggs just aren't as hearty. :shrug:

But, I have only done the one soy cycle and I could be very wrong. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke is right, anything over 200mg is too much. I did soy isoflavone CD3-7 with 200mg max on CD5-6 and O'ed 4-6 days earlier than normal the cycle I got my :bfp: this time around.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Anything over 200mg is pretty much useless.
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I mean over; I know that 150mg of Clomid is used after a few drug failures, but from what I have read, over 200mg of soy has a high potential for overstimulation and the eggs just aren't as hearty. :shrug:
> 
> But, I have only done the one soy cycle and I could be very wrong. :hugs:Click to expand...

i know i misread it :hugs: thats why i deleted my comment haha! I was told anything above 200mg is useless too thats why i never went over that amount. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Which brands of soy is everyone using? I would like to find one that has all the mgs in 1 tablet....


----------



## NAPzWife

Well temp is good today and I am actually going to count how may times I go potty today so far 4 times in 4 hours very strange--they all are a pretty golden color--wtmi but I have heard this is good kinda driving dh nuts only 4 days till we test his B-day is in May so I would love to give him the most wonderful gift--fX for all and lots of baby dust to all


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1914

Indigo, you could take 2 of these. They are the highest I have found, having 80mg per pill.


----------



## wana b a mom

LancyLass said:


> Well there it is!
> 
> So what do I do now??
> 
> I've got a docs appt Wed morning anyway as was due to get blood test results so I guess that's OK? So I'll know then if my prog was low and there's a problem they need to supplement.
> 
> Do I carry on taking my Vit B complex?
> 
> I don't want to go on about it as I know it's sensitive on the TTC boards but if someone could just point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it as it's my first ever BFP. Thank you :blush:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:yey!!!!!!! congrats sweetie!!!! great news!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:\\:D/\\:D/


----------



## SuperAwesome

A big "Awwwww," to Shmoo. *HUG*

And a big "Yay," to Lancy! *HUG*

(I'm sitting here in the sidelines waving my _*"No 'Mo Flo"*_ flag for the rest of the ladies-in-waiting.)


----------



## wana b a mom

Jodes2011 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am considering using Soy next cycle. I have seen 400mg on a website for £6.99(not sure how many are in the bottle)and I was wondering when I should take them and dosage. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I agree with Brooke 400mg is way too much. I took 200mg max from day 1-5 and i ovulated on Day 12. The month previous to that i took 100mg from day 3-7 and i ovulated on Day 14 and i got my BFP but turned chemical. You can buy soy isflo on amazon mine where 50mg per tablet. Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> oh and sorry she caught you xxClick to expand...

Jodes, thanks for this info. When do you take the soy? CD1 until...?
thanks in advance!!! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1914
> 
> Indigo, you could take 2 of these. They are the highest I have found, having 80mg per pill.

:thumbup: TY!


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!

I was reading on the internet about soy. I found an article that (in one part of it):
"A few studies suggest that high levels of soy protein may decrease fertility. According to a report in The American Journal of Clinical Nutrition a small number of studies have shown that high levels of soy can increase menstrual cycle length, decrease FSH (follicle-stimulating hormone) and decrease LH (leutinizing hormone). But we must note that the high levels of soy generating this effect are equivalent to drinking three 12-ounce glasses of soy milk (60 g soy protein equivalent to 45 mg of isoflavones) for a month. However, normally most people do not consume this much soy."

So maybe it should be directed by your doctor? Maybe works as long as your body has some sort of deficiency? btw here is the web site:

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/soy.html

Anybody wants to comment? please, and thank you!!


----------



## dachsundmom

You are correct with that article; however, since soy for TTC is taken for typically no more than 5 days per cycle, it should be fine.

Also, it's stopped prior to OV, so there's really no affect with LH.


----------



## babyforus

Congratulations Mon!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

wana b a mom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am considering using Soy next cycle. I have seen 400mg on a website for £6.99(not sure how many are in the bottle)and I was wondering when I should take them and dosage. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I agree with Brooke 400mg is way too much. I took 200mg max from day 1-5 and i ovulated on Day 12. The month previous to that i took 100mg from day 3-7 and i ovulated on Day 14 and i got my BFP but turned chemical. You can buy soy isflo on amazon mine where 50mg per tablet. Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> oh and sorry she caught you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Jodes, thanks for this info. When do you take the soy? CD1 until...?
> thanks in advance!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

No probs hun :hugs: you could either start it on cycle day 1 and continue taking it until cycle day 5 (which is 5 days in total) or you can take it from cycle day 3 and continue taking it until cycle day 7 (again only taking it for 5 days). :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

dachsundmom said:


> You are correct with that article; however, since soy for TTC is taken for typically no more than 5 days per cycle, it should be fine.
> 
> Also, it's stopped prior to OV, so there's really no affect with LH.

I see, thanks! this answered my other question to Jodes :thumbup:


----------



## wana b a mom

Jodes2011 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I am considering using Soy next cycle. I have seen 400mg on a website for £6.99(not sure how many are in the bottle)and I was wondering when I should take them and dosage. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I agree with Brooke 400mg is way too much. I took 200mg max from day 1-5 and i ovulated on Day 12. The month previous to that i took 100mg from day 3-7 and i ovulated on Day 14 and i got my BFP but turned chemical. You can buy soy isflo on amazon mine where 50mg per tablet. Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> oh and sorry she caught you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Jodes, thanks for this info. When do you take the soy? CD1 until...?
> thanks in advance!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No probs hun :hugs: you could either start it on cycle day 1 and continue taking it until cycle day 5 (which is 5 days in total) or you can take it from cycle day 3 and continue taking it until cycle day 7 (again only taking it for 5 days). :hugs:Click to expand...

wonderful! may order some for next cycle! :happydance:


----------



## mum2be38

H&H 9 months to Mon & Lancy - fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## RNTTC2011

mum2be38 said:


> H&H 9 months to Mon & Lancy - fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so excited for both of you!!! H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## LancyLass

wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I was reading on the internet about soy. I found an article that (in one part of it):
> "A few studies suggest that high levels of soy protein may decrease fertility. According to a report in The American Journal of Clinical Nutrition a small number of studies have shown that high levels of soy can increase menstrual cycle length, decrease FSH (follicle-stimulating hormone) and decrease LH (leutinizing hormone). But we must note that the high levels of soy generating this effect are equivalent to drinking three 12-ounce glasses of soy milk (60 g soy protein equivalent to 45 mg of isoflavones) for a month. However, normally most people do not consume this much soy."
> 
> So maybe it should be directed by your doctor? Maybe works as long as your body has some sort of deficiency? btw here is the web site:
> 
> https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/soy.html
> 
> Anybody wants to comment? please, and thank you!!




dachsundmom said:


> You are correct with that article; however, since soy for TTC is taken for typically no more than 5 days per cycle, it should be fine.
> 
> Also, it's stopped prior to OV, so there's really no affect with LH.

I had exactly the same conversation with Junebug last month! Apparently it's to do with only taking it for the few days. It suppresses the FSH and LH, just like the article says, but then when you stop taking it it cause a surge in those hormones so you ovulate.

It seems the thing to be careful of is having too much in your general diet. Some of the articles I read were all about how there's loads of soy in processed foods and sauces so we're probably all getting much more in our diet that we realise and it could be causing fertility problems in the general population. Since I read that article I've been looking out for it and it's amazing how many things say "contain soy".


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks a lot Lancy! I will have to watch at what I eat more carefully. Oh boy, who knew this was going to be such a science!:wacko: I would be so lost without you gals!! :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I thought I would share my blood test results from today with you ladies in case you ar curious.

HCG - 44
Progesterone - 24
Estrogen - 78

The nurse said I was right on target for 11 DPO. My next blood test is Thursday morning (48 hours later) to check for HCG doubling. Other than that the nurse said she would double check with my RE to see if she wants me to increase the Crinone progesterone but so far so good. 

And finally I was given some restrictions, probably just because I am high risk: no lifting heavy things, no exercise, no eating raw meat or raw fish such as sushi, and no sex for the next 2 weeks until I get my first vaginal ultrasound. DH is not crazy about no nookie but he understands it's for the best for now.


----------



## crystal443

Looks great Mon!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I wouldn't get overly paranoid about soy itself; I really think these articles are too general.

There is also a huge difference between GMO and non-GMO soy...genetically modified.

When you read these studies, please keep the source in mind. :thumbup:

Also, check to see the size of the polled group and what the parameters were...frankly, you could probably find a study about anything on the web.:flower:


----------



## Conina

*whispers*

Don't tell the universe, but AF is late. Due yesterday. Testing tonight if she hasn't found me...


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina - Why wait till tonight? lol 

Everything crossed for you. 

:dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I wouldn't get overly paranoid about soy itself; I really think these articles are too general.
> 
> There is also a huge difference between GMO and non-GMO soy...genetically modified.
> 
> When you read these studies, please keep the source in mind. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, check to see the size of the polled group and what the parameters were...frankly, you could probably find a study about anything on the web.:flower:

my thoughts exactly Brooke :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> *whispers*
> 
> Don't tell the universe, but AF is late. Due yesterday. Testing tonight if she hasn't found me...

woohoo hun go and test i would be so made up for you if its a BFP - you really deserve it :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I wish there was a pi**ed off emoticon AF got me last night. She was early I wasn't expecting her until Sat/Sun. Out again, losing hope here......:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I wish there was a pi**ed off emoticon AF got me last night. She was early I wasn't expecting her until Sat/Sun. Out again, losing hope here......:cry:

Awk huni ,am so sorry :cry::cry::cry:Massive hugs jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:Don't give up hope Hun,it will happen ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Bloody witch ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## struth

Ah sorry that the witch got you Jax41 :hugs::cry: October is your month x


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> I wish there was a pi**ed off emoticon AF got me last night. She was early I wasn't expecting her until Sat/Sun. Out again, losing hope here......:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Despie, Struth, Jodes - thanks girls :hugs:. Hate to admit this but I used to think nothing of those posts of 'AF got me again and I just want to cry' because now after a year I'm the same and I know exactly how those ladies feel!!!!

Love to you all :flower: :hugs: xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

It's pants hun it will be a year for me in December :cry: :hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## struth

Jax41 - :hugs: I order a big glass of wine for your this evening. So sorry honey - it WILL happen for you x 

CD1 is a killer - I promise you will feel better in a few days and then you will be looking forward to O. Just think - you are one month closer to your bfp x


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax - Am so sorry the witch caught you hun. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> It's pants hun it will be a year for me in December :cry: :hugs::hugs:xxx

How time flies when you're having fun eh? NOT!!!!!


----------



## mum2be38

Jax41 said:


> I wish there was a pi**ed off emoticon AF got me last night. She was early I wasn't expecting her until Sat/Sun. Out again, losing hope here......:cry:

:hugs:N:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

struth said:


> Jax41 - :hugs: I order a big glass of wine for your this evening. So sorry honey - it WILL happen for you x
> 
> CD1 is a killer - I promise you will feel better in a few days and then you will be looking forward to O. Just think - you are one month closer to your bfp x

Ahh Struth :hugs: thank you - how well you know this TTC lark!! Yep, glass of wine tonight and wait for the cramps to disappear today, then I can forget 'she's' with me. I keep telling myself that for my age, this is kinda normal, it's another month closer to that elusive BFP and then I think well it has to be soon so it must be this month and then it's not!! Bloody hell!!! :growlmad:

C'mon Jax get over it :flower: we all do don't we :hugs: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sadie

Hi jax. Sending you a hug..... I understand and know the frustration.


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> It's pants hun it will be a year for me in December :cry: :hugs::hugs:xxx
> 
> How time flies when you're having fun eh? NOT!!!!!Click to expand...

I keep telling myself PMA PMA :hugs: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

PMA is totally overrated! :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> PMA is totally overrated! :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know i'm sick of hearing myself say it at times :haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs: Jax - it was a year for me in July/August. It sucks. Nice big :wine: for you tonight!!


----------



## LancyLass

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I wouldn't get overly paranoid about soy itself; I really think these articles are too general.
> 
> There is also a huge difference between GMO and non-GMO soy...genetically modified.
> 
> When you read these studies, please keep the source in mind. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, check to see the size of the polled group and what the parameters were...frankly, you could probably find a study about anything on the web.:flower:

Funny you should say that, I was just thinking overnight that I hope I haven't made anyone too paranoid about it! I think you only really need to worry if you have lots of soy in your diet anyway - which was relevant for me because I'm slightly lactose intolerant so I was having soya milk, soya yogurt etc.

I will just say that the articles I read were about a study that was a review of all previous studies on the topic, which are usually more reliable than one-off studies (sorry, can't remember the details). But having said that, I haven't read the original study and who knows what spin the journalists decided to put on it. (I know I've already plugged it once on this thread, but Ben Goldacre's "Bad Science" tells you everything to look out for in scientific studies and not to believe everything (or even pretty much ANYTHING) you read! Sorry to keep going on about it, but I think it's one of those books that should be compulsory reading for everyone! It gets a bit repetitive after a few chapters but it's a real eye-opener!)

*Shmoo* and *Jax*: :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

AFM, I'm still in limbo. The UK NHS sucks! Basically Docs advice this morning was "wait two weeks and then we'll know for sure it's not just an extra-long cycle..." but at the same time saying "we don't do blood tests or anything because the home pg tests are pretty reliable these days so just make sure the lines keep getting darker". Is that contradictory or what?! They don't do any hormone monitoring or any checks you seem to get in the US.

I'd gone in because I was scheduled to get my blood results from my last cycle anyway - which were all over the place - FSH was too high at 11.5, Progesterone too low at 14. But because I've now got a +ve pg test, she's not going to worry about it. So if this bean sticks I'll be the miracle woman of the west!


----------



## Jax41

sadie said:


> Hi jax. Sending you a hug..... I understand and know the frustration.

Sadie :hugs: thanks x


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> PMA is totally overrated! :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:thumbup:x


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> PMA is totally overrated! :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know i'm sick of hearing myself say it at times :haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Does get a bit like a cracked record after a while dunnit??!! :haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## struth

LancyLass said:


> AFM, I'm still in limbo. The UK NHS sucks! Basically Docs advice this morning was "wait two weeks and then we'll know for sure it's not just an extra-long cycle..." but at the same time saying "we don't do blood tests or anything because the home pg tests are pretty reliable these days so just make sure the lines keep getting darker". Is that contradictory or what?! They don't do any hormone monitoring or any checks you seem to get in the US.
> 
> I'd gone in because I was scheduled to get my blood results from my last cycle anyway - which were all over the place - FSH was too high at 11.5, Progesterone too low at 14. But because I've now got a +ve pg test, she's not going to worry about it. So if this bean sticks I'll be the miracle woman of the west!

I found the same when I got pregnant last cycle. I was in the midst of being tested for PCOS and there was also an indication of endo. I was in bits. The bits that worried me the most were the long term health implications of PCOS (esp as we have diabetes in the family). Anyway, once I got pregnant no-one cared any more. I went to my gynae appointment (which had been set up before I got pregnant and was supposed to be the one where I got a diagnosis) and he just said 'congrats, I don't need to see you'. I told him I wanted to know if I have PCOS as I would likely be TTC again in the future and I was concerned about the long term issues and he just was bothered. It was like - pregnant = problem solved. 

I know that the issue that I initially went to my GP about was solved (fertility), other issues were just ignored. Now I am TTC again I don't know where I am and I guess that they won't do anything else until I have stupidly long irregular cycles again!

If we were elsewhere we would probably have beta tests, progesterone levels, etc but in the UK I find that the system is set up to be reactive rather then proactive. 

Rant over.


----------



## Jax41

Conina said:


> :hugs::hugs: Jax - it was a year for me in July/August. It sucks. Nice big :wine: for you tonight!!

You betcha! I was (stupidly) convinced that it would've happened by now, rose tinted specs and all that.... I can hear my Dad saying 'everything comes to he who waits', wish it'd hurry the heck up.

Good luck with the testing Conina, I'll raise my glass to you tonight, got everything Xed that you get that BFP!!!!!

xXx


----------



## LancyLass

struth said:


> If we were elsewhere we would probably have beta tests, progesterone levels, etc but in the UK I find that the system is set up to be reactive rather then proactive.

I guess that's all they can afford. Why bother spending money on tests that they don't have to! If I could afford to go private I might consider it, but I can't.


----------



## dachsundmom

Lancy, do you have another test you could post for us?

I love looking at progression pics!

Thanks.


----------



## Indigo77

Lancy....It seems a bit irresponsible to not at least check your progesterone since it was low last time....:growlmad:

Jax....I wish I could beat the hell out of AF for you...:hugs:

Conina.....FXed, FXed, FXed....


----------



## LLbean

Jax...HUGS!!!

Conina...OMG woman TEST!!! LOL FXd!

to all of you ladies HI and HUGS!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK ladies I have a LOT of soy left over. I have one bottle of 60x 60mg not even opened, and one bottle of 60x 50mg of which I used some for my successful cycle. Any takers? Can mail it soon. Feel bad just throwing them out!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK ladies I have a LOT of soy left over. I have one bottle of 60x 60mg not even opened, and one bottle of 60x 50mg of which I used some for my successful cycle. Any takers? Can mail it soon. Feel bad just throwing them out!

I'll take it :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

K! PM me your address hun :hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Lancy, I used to tell them i was going to dentist and was getting Xrays and needed to know if i was prego for sure, and it worked everytime. Just a suggestion, dunno if it will work for them. :hugs:


LancyLass said:


> AFM, I'm still in limbo. The UK NHS sucks! Basically Docs advice this morning was "wait two weeks and then we'll know for sure it's not just an extra-long cycle..." but at the same time saying "we don't do blood tests or anything because the home pg tests are pretty reliable these days so just make sure the lines keep getting darker". Is that contradictory or what?! They don't do any hormone monitoring or any checks you seem to get in the US.
> 
> I'd gone in because I was scheduled to get my blood results from my last cycle anyway - which were all over the place - FSH was too high at 11.5, Progesterone too low at 14. But because I've now got a +ve pg test, she's not going to worry about it. So if this bean sticks I'll be the miracle woman of the west!


----------



## Tnkzmom

*H&H 9 months to Mon & Lancy - fab *So excited for you ladies. I am sending the rest of us LOTS OF BABY DUST :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs:

AFM, I'm on 7DPO and have had major heartburn, felt a sick tummy last night, cramps earlier in the day, but thought it may have been from needing to use the potty. :dohh: But they felt mense type. dunno :shrug: thought i felt a twing in my :holly:


----------



## LancyLass

Tnkzmom said:


> Lancy, I used to tell them i was going to dentist and was getting Xrays and needed to know if i was prego for sure, and it worked everytime. Just a suggestion, dunno if it will work for them. :hugs:

Ha ha, nice plan! They will offer a urine test but said to wait the two weeks before doing it. So that'll be all they'll offer whatever I say. I'm not really bothered about getting that done as it's no better than the home tests. I want blood tests. Lots of them! I want reassurance!



Indigo77 said:


> Lancy....It seems a bit irresponsible to not at least check your progesterone since it was low last time....:growlmad:

Yeah, welcome to free national health care. Not happy. They'll only do those tests once you've had three miscarriages and have a "known problem".

Here you go Dmom, just for you! Not a lot of change on the ICs, but lovely dark lines on today's FRER. I did two today because I had a panic due to worse cramping and some spotting.
Should I keep using the FRER or move onto something less sensitive now the line is dark? Ironic if the answer is change as I just did a bulk buy on FRERs because Boots had a two for one offer!
 



Attached Files:







ComparisonIC.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 5









ComparisonFR.jpg
File size: 58.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Butterfly67

Awesome lines on the FRER Lancy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

awesome looking tests there Lancy!!!!


----------



## Tnkzmom

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I wouldn't get overly paranoid about soy itself; I really think these articles are too general.
> 
> There is also a huge difference between GMO and non-GMO soy...genetically modified.
> 
> When you read these studies, please keep the source in mind. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, check to see the size of the polled group and what the parameters were...frankly, you could probably find a study about anything on the web.:flower:

Rut Roh! I drink My Starbucks (liquid crack) w/ Soy milk in it. Is that bad for me and making a bambino?? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Lancy....What is that other brand you are using?

I need to get a few FRERs...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lancy the FRERs are great! Funny how the ICs are doing the same for you as they did for me! I ran out, curious as to how they would react now... Just had my blood hCG checked today and it's 31800 IU/L at 6weeks and 2days.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Tnkzmom said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I wouldn't get overly paranoid about soy itself; I really think these articles are too general.
> 
> There is also a huge difference between GMO and non-GMO soy...genetically modified.
> 
> When you read these studies, please keep the source in mind. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, check to see the size of the polled group and what the parameters were...frankly, you could probably find a study about anything on the web.:flower:
> 
> Rut Roh! I drink My Starbucks (liquid crack) w/ Soy milk in it. Is that bad for me and making a bambino?? :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

I drink/eat soy/tofu products at least 10 times per week and it's never affected my cycles. I think you're fine!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Lancy the FRERs are great! Funny how the ICs are doing the same for you as they did for me! I ran out, curious as to how they would react now... Just had my blood hCG checked today and it's 31800 IU/L at 6weeks and 2days.

Excellent blood results your little bean is a sticky one :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Tnkzmom said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I wouldn't get overly paranoid about soy itself; I really think these articles are too general.
> 
> There is also a huge difference between GMO and non-GMO soy...genetically modified.
> 
> When you read these studies, please keep the source in mind. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, check to see the size of the polled group and what the parameters were...frankly, you could probably find a study about anything on the web.:flower:
> 
> Rut Roh! I drink My Starbucks (liquid crack) w/ Soy milk in it. Is that bad for me and making a bambino?? :shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

Nah your fine hun :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Soy is fine! Soy is good for your heart! Lol

Soy will prevent you from needing bypass surgery someday! Lol

I am Asian, we eat soy...look at the popultion over there! :wacko:

Congrats Chantal! :happydance:


----------



## LancyLass

Indigo77 said:


> Lancy....What is that other brand you are using?
> 
> I need to get a few FRERs...

One Step - https://www.amazon.co.uk/15-Ultra-E...Q75W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315411416&sr=8-2
Same brand as the OPKs I was using where I never got a +ve result!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodes2011 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Lancy the FRERs are great! Funny how the ICs are doing the same for you as they did for me! I ran out, curious as to how they would react now... Just had my blood hCG checked today and it's 31800 IU/L at 6weeks and 2days.
> 
> Excellent blood results your little bean is a sticky one :hugs:Click to expand...

We'll see. I had a bleed last week while in Geneva, so repeat HCG in 2 days and an urgent U/S is in the works :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Chantal! :cry::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:cry: Thanks Brooke... With the lack of symptoms and then the bleed I'm kind of doubting I have a healthy bean at this point...


----------



## struth

LancyLass said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Lancy....What is that other brand you are using?
> 
> I need to get a few FRERs...
> 
> One Step - https://www.amazon.co.uk/15-Ultra-E...Q75W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315411416&sr=8-2
> Same brand as the OPKs I was using where I never got a +ve result!!Click to expand...

Mine were the same - only got squinters on ICs up to 14dpo (Despite them supposedly being 10miu). You're FRER is way darker than mine was though Lancy! I used them at 13 and 14dpo and they were lighter than yours there.


----------



## Indigo77

:cry:

:hug:

When is the ultrasound?


----------



## LLbean

JB please stay positive!!! My friend Debbie had a smiliar scenario as that and she is almost 31 weeks along now and due in November!

Hope to be your bump buddy soon ;-)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug_CJ said:


> :cry: Thanks Brooke... With the lack of symptoms and then the bleed I'm kind of doubting I have a healthy bean at this point...

Oh honey, don't freak out. I had spotting with my last son and he is just fine. I had some minor spotting today too. I'm sure the ultrasound will make you feel a lot better. Your HCG sounds nice and high! I have everything crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> :cry: Thanks Brooke... With the lack of symptoms and then the bleed I'm kind of doubting I have a healthy bean at this point...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Damn! :cry:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Great lines Lancy!!!!


----------



## Tnkzmom

dachsundmom said:


> Soy is fine! Soy is good for your heart! Lol
> 
> Soy will prevent you from needing bypass surgery someday! Lol
> 
> I am Asian, we eat soy...look at the popultion over there! :wacko:
> 
> Congrats Chantal! :happydance:

Whew, thanks ladies. I was starting to get scared, thought it was the coffee and soy that was making me not make a baby...whew.


----------



## Tnkzmom

:hugs::hugs:lots of prayers and hugs for your lil bean..:hugs:


Junebug_CJ said:


> :cry: Thanks Brooke... With the lack of symptoms and then the bleed I'm kind of doubting I have a healthy bean at this point...


----------



## Rashaa

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Lancy the FRERs are great! Funny how the ICs are doing the same for you as they did for me! I ran out, curious as to how they would react now... Just had my blood hCG checked today and it's 31800 IU/L at 6weeks and 2days.
> 
> Excellent blood results your little bean is a sticky one :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see. I had a bleed last week while in Geneva, so repeat HCG in 2 days and an urgent U/S is in the works :cry:Click to expand...

:cry: Chantal :( hoping your body is just being a stubborn and the bean sticks...


----------



## LancyLass

Junebug_CJ said:


> :cry: Thanks Brooke... With the lack of symptoms and then the bleed I'm kind of doubting I have a healthy bean at this point...

:hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Junebug_CJ said:


> :cry: Thanks Brooke... With the lack of symptoms and then the bleed I'm kind of doubting I have a healthy bean at this point...

Oh honey... *HUG* I'll do a sticky, healthy bean dance* for you.



*It looks a lot like my rain dance**

**Which looks a lot like a seizure.


----------



## LancyLass

Tnkzmom said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Soy is fine! Soy is good for your heart! Lol
> 
> Soy will prevent you from needing bypass surgery someday! Lol
> 
> I am Asian, we eat soy...look at the popultion over there! :wacko:
> 
> Congrats Chantal! :happydance:
> 
> Whew, thanks ladies. I was starting to get scared, thought it was the coffee and soy that was making me not make a baby...whew.Click to expand...

Just do your own research and do whatever you feel comfortable with - the same with any of these things - supplements, herbs, health scares. You can usually find research that gives fors and againsts for everything - and soy is no exception! And even the most conclusive scientific studies are still only based on statistics and probabilities - it may not be the case for you.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> :cry:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> When is the ultrasound?

Peeved at my GP: saw her yesterday and she wasn't even going to do blood hCG (due to my 15+ HPTs) but then I broke down crying because of the bleed and NO symptoms, so she conceded to doing bloods. THEN I get a call from her nurse saying that they can't do an U/S until 9 weeks (WTF!!!). So despite my decision to just be followed by my GP this time around, I gave up and called my OB. He's a colleague, he was wonderful during my first pregnancy. I just hated the 2 hour wait to see him and thought my GP would be more efficient. At this point, screw efficiency. I just want someone to address my concerns and DO something :grr: His admin assistant called back in less than 10 minutes and is coordinating an urgent scan for either this week or early next week, and ordered a repeat HCG. Hopefully I will know by the end of the day when the U/S will be...

Thanks ladies, feels good to get this out, was bottling it all in to not be a downer :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Hopefully, it will be this week (tomorrow) and not next week....:growlmad:

Hang in there....:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm even thinking of booking a private ultrasound... Yup, that's how desperate I'm getting.


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> I'm even thinking of booking a private ultrasound... Yup, that's how desperate I'm getting.

I would do it ASAP, tbh. In the States, they run about $225-250. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I've never had a problem with access to imaging services before, so this is a new concept for me... I'm doing a google search as we speak.


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> I'm even thinking of booking a private ultrasound... Yup, that's how desperate I'm getting.

Do it! Just do it! All this stress is detrimental to you and the baby! Please do it ASAP! This is what $ is for....


----------



## StarSign

LancyLass said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Lancy, I used to tell them i was going to dentist and was getting Xrays and needed to know if i was prego for sure, and it worked everytime. Just a suggestion, dunno if it will work for them. :hugs:
> 
> Ha ha, nice plan! They will offer a urine test but said to wait the two weeks before doing it. So that'll be all they'll offer whatever I say. I'm not really bothered about getting that done as it's no better than the home tests. I want blood tests. Lots of them! I want reassurance!
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Lancy....It seems a bit irresponsible to not at least check your progesterone since it was low last time....:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, welcome to free national health care. Not happy. They'll only do those tests once you've had three miscarriages and have a "known problem".
> 
> Here you go Dmom, just for you! Not a lot of change on the ICs, but lovely dark lines on today's FRER. I did two today because I had a panic due to worse cramping and some spotting.
> Should I keep using the FRER or move onto something less sensitive now the line is dark? Ironic if the answer is change as I just did a bulk buy on FRERs because Boots had a two for one offer!Click to expand...

Lancy..omg, interesting about the IC HcG tests!! I mean they are barely there. I think I will try the FRER I used before. I haven't gotten any sniff of an :bfp: except barely sorta, but I've been using stuff from another brand this time. I'm resorting to bloods now, but have to wait for an appt. aack!! Sigh:nope:...this is all too dramatic for me. Really. Time for a break. :coffee:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> I've never had a problem with access to imaging services before, so this is a new concept for me... I'm doing a google search as we speak.

:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well just called 3 private clinics and they are all booked until next week. Guess I'm just going to have to sit tight and see what hCG shows on Friday...


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well just called 3 private clinics and they are all booked until next week. Guess I'm just going to have to sit tight and see what hCG shows on Friday...

Why do they want you to wait until 9 weeks?


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well just called 3 private clinics and they are all booked until next week. Guess I'm just going to have to sit tight and see what hCG shows on Friday...

That sucks! :coffee:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Well just called 3 private clinics and they are all booked until next week. Guess I'm just going to have to sit tight and see what hCG shows on Friday...
> 
> Why do they want you to wait until 9 weeks?Click to expand...

My GP and her maternity nurse didn't feel it was urgent essentially...


----------



## Mon_n_john

I totally agree with Indigo, if you can afford a private scan just do it. You can't put a pricetag on peace of mind. I get SO stressed out over every little thing. I am terrified something will happen.

Do you think you could go to the ER and get an ultrasound immediately if you mentioned the bleed? It;s not because I think it's urgent but it would be one way to get the ultrasound done today. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Rashaa

Indigo77 said:


> :cry:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> When is the ultrasound?

Peeved at my GP: saw her yesterday and she wasn't even going to do blood hCG (due to my 15+ HPTs) but then I broke down crying because of the bleed and NO symptoms, so she conceded to doing bloods. THEN I get a call from her nurse saying that they can't do an U/S until 9 weeks (WTF!!!). So despite my decision to just be followed by my GP this time around, I gave up and called my OB. He's a colleague, he was wonderful during my first pregnancy. I just hated the 2 hour wait to see him and thought my GP would be more efficient. At this point, screw efficiency. I just want someone to address my concerns and DO something :grr: His admin assistant called back in less than 10 minutes and is coordinating an urgent scan for either this week or early next week, and ordered a repeat HCG. Hopefully I will know by the end of the day when the U/S will be...

Thanks ladies, feels good to get this out, was bottling it all in to not be a downer :cry:[/QUOTE]

In times like these, you gotta pull out all stops Chantal - thankfully, you work in the field, (it's unfortunate (esp. here in Canada) that you have to pull clout) but do it! At the end of the day, you need assurance and to know what's going on... If you were in Mtl - I could give you many names, regretably I know no one in TO :hugs:

last resort, you could always go to ER and demand a scan :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug :hugs::hugs::hugs: FX for you and your little bean


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Well just called 3 private clinics and they are all booked until next week. Guess I'm just going to have to sit tight and see what hCG shows on Friday...
> 
> Why do they want you to wait until 9 weeks?Click to expand...
> 
> My GP and her maternity nurse didn't feel it was urgent essentially...Click to expand...

The can both go eff themselves! :growlmad:


----------



## StarSign

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Lancy the FRERs are great! Funny how the ICs are doing the same for you as they did for me! I ran out, curious as to how they would react now... Just had my blood hCG checked today and it's 31800 IU/L at 6weeks and 2days.
> 
> Excellent blood results your little bean is a sticky one :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see. I had a bleed last week while in Geneva, so repeat HCG in 2 days and an urgent U/S is in the works :cry:Click to expand...




Junebug_CJ said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> When is the ultrasound?
> 
> Peeved at my GP: saw her yesterday and she wasn't even going to do blood hCG (due to my 15+ HPTs) but then I broke down crying because of the bleed and NO symptoms, so she conceded to doing bloods. THEN I get a call from her nurse saying that they can't do an U/S until 9 weeks (WTF!!!). So despite my decision to just be followed by my GP this time around, I gave up and called my OB. He's a colleague, he was wonderful during my first pregnancy. I just hated the 2 hour wait to see him and thought my GP would be more efficient. At this point, screw efficiency. I just want someone to address my concerns and DO something :grr: His admin assistant called back in less than 10 minutes and is coordinating an urgent scan for either this week or early next week, and ordered a repeat HCG. Hopefully I will know by the end of the day when the U/S will be...
> 
> Thanks ladies, feels good to get this out, was bottling it all in to not be a downer :cry:Click to expand...

I'm glad you could get it off your chest here. :hugs::hugs: There's some reassurance in the hcg is high. I'm glad you've got a peer who's listening to you, too! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Man oh man this is stressful... On Friday I'll know with the repeat HCG. I don't want to pull the "I'm an MD and I demand this" card, since if this pregnancy was to miscarry, there is likely a good reason for it (at 38 I know my risk of chromosomal abnormalities is 1 in 104) and I would be cheating someone else of their spot in the line-up. I would so love to see the heartbeat RIGHT NOW, but what if none is seen? Maybe it's because it's still too early and I would be 10 times more stressed :cry: I tried an additional 2 private clinics, and still a no-go for this week... Seems I've exhausted all possibilities short of lying to ER docs, which I'm not comfortable doing :nope: I'm still hoping my OB's admin assistant will be able to pull some strings and get something arranged by early next week...


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: junebug


----------



## Indigo77

How much of a bleed did you have? Was it red?

I wonder how soon those dopplers they sell can pick up a heartbeat?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> How much of a bleed did you have? Was it red?
> 
> I wonder how soon those dopplers they sell can pick up a heartbeat?

It's hit or miss with those; they may have gotten better over the years, but I drove myself nuts with DD and a doppler.

At the early stages, conditions have to be perfect for those things to pick up anything but your own gastric juices.


----------



## LLbean

I heard the heartbeat can be seen at 6 weeks... Junebug, please try to rest and take it easy. That bean has to be good and sticky, I just know it!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> How much of a bleed did you have? Was it red?
> 
> I wonder how soon those dopplers they sell can pick up a heartbeat?

It was some streaking, bright red, on TP last Thursday morning. Then some brownish spotting...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

WOW ladies can I say I totally LOVE Diane, my OB's admin assistant? Apparently she pulled the "I want this MD to be seen NOW" card for me and I have an apt at 12:45 tomorrow :dance: :dance: I have a meeting 12-1 (ironically in the Obstetrics unit to discuss one of my patients with a genetic disease who is pregnant), but I'll slip out early... I may have to wait a bit since it was packed but she squeezed me in...


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Funny, was just coming to terms with the reality of next week...

Need to keep in mind that an absence of heart beat at 6 weeks and 2 days may just mean it's too early.

Also, been having dreams that if this a viable pregnancy I'm dealing with twins. I'm terrified of associated risks, so need to know I'm NOT :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> WOW ladies can I say I totally LOVE Diane, my OB's admin assistant? Apparently she pulled the "I want this MD to be seen NOW" card for me and I have an apt at 12:45 tomorrow :dance: :dance: I have a meeting 12-1 (ironically in the Obstetrics unit to discuss one of my patients with a genetic disease who is pregnant), but I'll slip out early... I may have to wait a bit since it was packed but she squeezed me in...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Lancy the FRERs are great! Funny how the ICs are doing the same for you as they did for me! I ran out, curious as to how they would react now... Just had my blood hCG checked today and it's 31800 IU/L at 6weeks and 2days.
> 
> Excellent blood results your little bean is a sticky one :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We'll see. I had a bleed last week while in Geneva, so repeat HCG in 2 days and an urgent U/S is in the works :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm sure everything will be fine. xxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Funny, was just coming to terms with the reality of next week...
> 
> Need to keep in mind that an absence of heart beat at 6 weeks and 2 days may just mean it's too early.
> 
> Also, been having dreams that if this a viable pregnancy I'm dealing with twins. I'm terrified of associated risks, so need to know I'm NOT :haha:

really? why twins???

well for me due to IVF it is a high possibility but I am hoping it all goes well with twins if it is


----------



## Rashaa

Junebug_CJ said:


> Funny, was just coming to terms with the reality of next week...
> 
> Need to keep in mind that an absence of heart beat at 6 weeks and 2 days may just mean it's too early.
> 
> Also, been having dreams that if this a viable pregnancy I'm dealing with twins. I'm terrified of associated risks, so need to know I'm NOT :haha:


Glad you got an appt!! And I am glad Diane pulled the card - you worked hard for 18+ years, and deserve to use it every now and again...

good luck and keep us posted...the thought of twins well hey..I say god gives us what we can handle .

all the best


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug I am SO happy for you, yay you'll be reassured tomorrow! And don't worry about pulling the Dr. card, I'm sorry but you busted your butt in medical school and you have earned that priveledge.

It's funny that you mention twins, I had a twins dream too last night! I dreamt that my blood test results had come back and the nurse was saying that due to the high HCG they suspected a twin pregnancy. I remember being shocked in my dream, yet happy. We shall see, blood test #2 tomorrow!


----------



## Jodes2011

Fantastic news about the appointment hun i'll be thinking of you :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL don't know why but I've had a couple of twin dreams (and a couple of dreams where it is only 1 boy, thank goodness). Twins have a higher rate of congenital anomalies, pregnancy complications, premature birth etc... Scares the crap out of me!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LL don't know why but I've had a couple of twin dreams (and a couple of dreams where it is only 1 boy, thank goodness). Twins have a higher rate of congenital anomalies, pregnancy complications, premature birth etc... Scares the crap out of me!

yikes...well I hope that since mine would be pre-screened they would have a better chance


----------



## googly

LancyLass said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Lancy, I used to tell them i was going to dentist and was getting Xrays and needed to know if i was prego for sure, and it worked everytime. Just a suggestion, dunno if it will work for them. :hugs:
> 
> Ha ha, nice plan! They will offer a urine test but said to wait the two weeks before doing it. So that'll be all they'll offer whatever I say. I'm not really bothered about getting that done as it's no better than the home tests. I want blood tests. Lots of them! I want reassurance!
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Lancy....It seems a bit irresponsible to not at least check your progesterone since it was low last time....:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, welcome to free national health care. Not happy. They'll only do those tests once you've had three miscarriages and have a "known problem".
> 
> Here you go Dmom, just for you! Not a lot of change on the ICs, but lovely dark lines on today's FRER. I did two today because I had a panic due to worse cramping and some spotting.
> Should I keep using the FRER or move onto something less sensitive now the line is dark? Ironic if the answer is change as I just did a bulk buy on FRERs because Boots had a two for one offer!Click to expand...

Wow I can't believe how dark that line is for 12dpo! Very cool!!!

Looking good Lancy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The only thing they did with the PGD is chromosomal analysis (hence how they know the sex and have ruled-out Down syndrome, trisomy 13, trisomy 18, etc...). There is no screening for isolated congenital anomalies (i.e. those not associated with chromosomal changes). At least you have a head-start and know that the chromosomes are normal! I'm doing CVS at 12 weeks to make sure... Will not disclose, not even to my mom, unless they are (assuming healthy pregnancy...).


----------



## dachsundmom

Lancy, I forgot to ask...did your doctor at least give you a urine test today? Or are they keeping you waiting for everything?


----------



## Conina

Oh ffs (insert every swear word you can ever think of. I would type them but i'd get barred.) you won't believe what happened. Came home, no af. Got excited, peed on stick, wiped, af was here. I hate this crap!


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Oh ffs (insert every swear word you can ever think of. I would type them but i'd get barred.) you won't believe what happened. Came home, no af. Got excited, peed on stick, wiped, af was here. I hate this crap!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That sucks! :growlmad:

Stupid, hideous AF! :grr:

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Conina said:


> Oh ffs (insert every swear word you can ever think of. I would type them but i'd get barred.) you won't believe what happened. Came home, no af. Got excited, peed on stick, wiped, af was here. I hate this crap!

Sods bloody law :grr::grr::grr::grr:

:hug:


----------



## StarSign

Butterfly67 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Oh ffs (insert every swear word you can ever think of. I would type them but i'd get barred.) you won't believe what happened. Came home, no af. Got excited, peed on stick, wiped, af was here. I hate this crap!
> 
> Sods bloody law :grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

^WSS


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sorry Conina :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> The only thing they did with the PGD is chromosomal analysis (hence how they know the sex and have ruled-out Down syndrome, trisomy 13, trisomy 18, etc...). There is no screening for isolated congenital anomalies (i.e. those not associated with chromosomal changes). At least you have a head-start and know that the chromosomes are normal! I'm doing CVS at 12 weeks to make sure... Will not disclose, not even to my mom, unless they are (assuming healthy pregnancy...).

 what else does CVS test for???

Conina...so sorry about the witch :(


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> I love looking at progression pics!
> 
> Thanks.

Well, since you like to see sticks that have been peed on :haha:
 



Attached Files:







BFP Progression 090711.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I love looking at progression pics!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Well, since you like to see sticks that have been peed on :haha:Click to expand...

Wow Moni, those look GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Beautiful!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Conina said:


> Oh ffs (insert every swear word you can ever think of. I would type them but i'd get barred.) you won't believe what happened. Came home, no af. Got excited, peed on stick, wiped, af was here. I hate this crap!

ARGH! As the LOLcats would say: Do not want! 

*Hug*

As far as twins go, there are twins in every generation on both sides of my family, going back centuries. No one in my generation has had twins yet. I warned my boyfriend... :D


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you ladies, I so hope they just keep getting darker. I had some minor pink spotting when I put in the Crinone this morning and it totally freaked me out. My nurse assured me that it's common for women who use Crinone, that the cervix can be upset by the applicator and the medication causing minor spotting.

She said if it was bright red or accompanied with pain (not the light cramps that I've had) to call her. She assured me that she went over my progesterone level with the Dr. and that my RE did not want me to increase the Crinone dosage. So that made me feel better.

But I'm sure you can understand, it's still scary. By this time tomorrow I should have the results from my second blood test. I welcome any and all prayers and positive wishes, I really need my beta # to be double by tomorrow. I'm scared but all I can do is wait, hope, and pray. = )


----------



## Nolly

OMG Mon, How did I miss this???

Congrats Girlie, am delighted for you hunny xxx

H&H 9 months!


----------



## Indigo77

FXed Moni! :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you girls, have I told you I love you lately? Well, I do. Muah! :kiss:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Mon_n_john said:


> But I'm sure you can understand, it's still scary. By this time tomorrow I should have the results from my second blood test. I welcome any and all prayers and positive wishes, I really need my beta # to be double by tomorrow. I'm scared but all I can do is wait, hope, and pray. = )

Being scared is TOTALLY understandable. I'd be pacing and chewing my nails to nubs.

Sending you piles and piles of good wishes and healthy baby vibes!


----------



## LLbean

Moni https://kaushikh29.edublogs.org/files/2011/01/fingerscrossed-fingers-crossed-goodluck-smiley-emoticon-000674-large-1e0yl7u.gif


----------



## Jodes2011

Monica those lines are fantastic..xxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> The only thing they did with the PGD is chromosomal analysis (hence how they know the sex and have ruled-out Down syndrome, trisomy 13, trisomy 18, etc...). There is no screening for isolated congenital anomalies (i.e. those not associated with chromosomal changes). At least you have a head-start and know that the chromosomes are normal! I'm doing CVS at 12 weeks to make sure... Will not disclose, not even to my mom, unless they are (assuming healthy pregnancy...).
> 
> what else does CVS test for???
> 
> Conina...so sorry about the witch :(Click to expand...

:hugs: Conina...

CVS is only for chromosomes as well. The difference between IVF with chromosomal PGD and CVS, is that CVS is done during a pregnancy, rather than before like you had done! You have a head start, lucky bum! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Monica so happy you're being well monitored... Yup, anything that touches the cervix can cause localized irritation with bleeding, doesn't mean the bleeding is from the uterine wall :hugs: Nice lines! When will you stop POAS? :haha: I did at 16DPO when I ran out of FRERs :rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry to hear AF got you Conina :hugs: listen if you want to swear go ahead it's pants this ttc lark xx


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> The only thing they did with the PGD is chromosomal analysis (hence how they know the sex and have ruled-out Down syndrome, trisomy 13, trisomy 18, etc...). There is no screening for isolated congenital anomalies (i.e. those not associated with chromosomal changes). At least you have a head-start and know that the chromosomes are normal! I'm doing CVS at 12 weeks to make sure... Will not disclose, not even to my mom, unless they are (assuming healthy pregnancy...).
> 
> what else does CVS test for???
> 
> Conina...so sorry about the witch :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Conina...
> 
> CVS is only for chromosomes as well. The difference between IVF with chromosomal PGD and CVS, is that CVS is done during a pregnancy, rather than before like you had done! You have a head start, lucky bum! :hugs:Click to expand...

so do you think with the NT scan and bloods after that I should have enough? Of course if that comes back off I will do CVS or amnio but...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug_CJ said:


> Monica so happy you're being well monitored... Yup, anything that touches the cervix can cause localized irritation with bleeding, doesn't mean the bleeding is from the uterine wall :hugs: Nice lines! When will you stop POAS? :haha: I did at 16DPO when I ran out of FRERs :rofl:

Thank you so much for your comment, it does make me feel better. :hugs:

When will I stop POAS? I don't know lol! Running out of FRERs didn't help me one bit. Every time I run out I buy more lol! I know where they sell them and DH would never tell me to stop so :haha:. Though I'll probably stop after I have seen the results from my Monday blood test and I know they have doubled twice.

It was funny, I was at Target yesterday because they had them on sale again at only $8.50 for a box of 3, plus I had a $2 coupon, plus the Target website had $2 coupons too so each box only came out to $4.50.

Anyways, I'm at the register, the lady takes one look at my 3 boxes and said in a loud voice "Wow, you think you're pregnant?" :growlmad: I could have killed her, I had my 7 year old son with me and I don't want him to know. I mean seriously, if I buy pads are you going to ask me if I have my period? :dohh:

But it was worth the embarrasment as I have 3 more boxes now. Mind you, at the moment I am going through a box a day! :haha::blush: But it does help set my mind at ease. Just did my 3rd test of the day and it was even darker than the 2nd!:happydance:

So I'm hoping that with results like that surely my HCG will have doubled by tomorrow right?[-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Monica so happy you're being well monitored... Yup, anything that touches the cervix can cause localized irritation with bleeding, doesn't mean the bleeding is from the uterine wall :hugs: Nice lines! When will you stop POAS? :haha: I did at 16DPO when I ran out of FRERs :rofl:
> 
> Thank you so much for your comment, it does make me feel better. :hugs:
> 
> When will I stop POAS? I don't know lol! Running out of FRERs didn't help me one bit. Every time I run out I buy more lol! I know where they sell them and DH would never tell me to stop so :haha:. Though I'll probably stop after I have seen the results from my Monday blood test and I know they have doubled twice.
> 
> It was funny, I was at Target yesterday because they had them on sale again at only $8.50 for a box of 3, plus I had a $2 coupon, plus the Target website had $2 coupons too so each box only came out to $4.50.
> 
> Anyways, I'm at the register, the lady takes one look at my 3 boxes and said in a loud voice "Wow, you think you're pregnant?" :growlmad: I could have killed her, I had my 7 year old son with me and I don't want him to know. I mean seriously, if I buy pads are you going to ask me if I have my period? :dohh:
> 
> But it was worth the embarrasment as I have 3 more boxes now. Mind you, at the moment I am going through a box a day! :haha::blush: But it does help set my mind at ease. Just did my 3rd test of the day and it was even darker than the 2nd!:happydance:
> 
> So I'm hoping that with results like that surely my HCG will have doubled by tomorrow right?[-o&lt;Click to expand...

Good to know!!! Maybe I need to visit Target tomorrow too LOL :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Mon_n_john

You sure do Elizabeth, it's time to stock up!


----------



## StarSign

LLbean said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Monica so happy you're being well monitored... Yup, anything that touches the cervix can cause localized irritation with bleeding, doesn't mean the bleeding is from the uterine wall :hugs: Nice lines! When will you stop POAS? :haha: I did at 16DPO when I ran out of FRERs :rofl:
> 
> Thank you so much for your comment, it does make me feel better. :hugs:
> 
> When will I stop POAS? I don't know lol! Running out of FRERs didn't help me one bit. Every time I run out I buy more lol! I know where they sell them and DH would never tell me to stop so :haha:. Though I'll probably stop after I have seen the results from my Monday blood test and I know they have doubled twice.
> 
> It was funny, I was at Target yesterday because they had them on sale again at only $8.50 for a box of 3, plus I had a $2 coupon, plus the Target website had $2 coupons too so each box only came out to $4.50.
> 
> Anyways, I'm at the register, the lady takes one look at my 3 boxes and said in a loud voice "Wow, you think you're pregnant?" :growlmad: I could have killed her, I had my 7 year old son with me and I don't want him to know. I mean seriously, if I buy pads are you going to ask me if I have my period? :dohh:
> 
> But it was worth the embarrasment as I have 3 more boxes now. Mind you, at the moment I am going through a box a day! :haha::blush: But it does help set my mind at ease. Just did my 3rd test of the day and it was even darker than the 2nd!:happydance:
> 
> So I'm hoping that with results like that surely my HCG will have doubled by tomorrow right?[-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know!!! Maybe I need to visit Target tomorrow too LOL :flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

Mon'- :grr: to that darn checkout lady.
LL'- I'm going to the store tonite! lol


----------



## SuperAwesome

Mon_n_john said:


> Anyways, I'm at the register, the lady takes one look at my 3 boxes and said in a loud voice "Wow, you think you're pregnant?" :growlmad: I could have killed her, I had my 7 year old son with me and I don't want him to know. I mean seriously, if I buy pads are you going to ask me if I have my period? :dohh:

People... Making conversation is one thing, but that's just ridiculous. 

Being the smartass that I am, I would have said:

1. They're for my thirteen-year-old.
2. PEOPLE WITH FETISHES HAVE FEELINGS, TOO, YOU KNOW!
3. They're delicious dipped in peanut butter. 

Anyway, I really, really hope your HCG levels will be doubled tomorrow. Otherwise there will be no more sticks for the rest of us to pee on at the rate you're going. I can hear them yelling, "Make more sticks!" from here. :D

(I'll be doing the same thing, so they may as well step up production now.)


----------



## Mon_n_john

SuperAwesome said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm at the register, the lady takes one look at my 3 boxes and said in a loud voice "Wow, you think you're pregnant?" :growlmad: I could have killed her, I had my 7 year old son with me and I don't want him to know. I mean seriously, if I buy pads are you going to ask me if I have my period? :dohh:
> 
> People... Making conversation is one thing, but that's just ridiculous.
> 
> Being the smartass that I am, I would have said:
> 
> 1. They're for my thirteen-year-old.
> 2. PEOPLE WITH FETISHES HAVE FEELINGS, TOO, YOU KNOW!
> 3. They're delicious dipped in peanut butter.
> 
> Anyway, I really, really hope your HCG levels will be doubled tomorrow. Otherwise there will be no more sticks for the rest of us to pee on at the rate you're going. I can hear them yelling, "Make more sticks!" from here. :D
> 
> (I'll be doing the same thing, so they may as well step up production now.)Click to expand...

LOL, that would have been great, I wish I was that quick on my feet! I won't be checking out with her anymore that's for sure. :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

U-scan all the way! Lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> U-scan all the way! Lol

I wish they had it at my Target. I could go to Walmart but I think I'm allergic!:haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> U-scan all the way! Lol

I love those things.


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> Wow I can't believe how dark that line is for 12dpo! Very cool!!!
> 
> Looking good Lancy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks. I hope you're right. I'm feeling really really livid today after my docs visit. I clearly have luteal phase defect, my progesterone levels last cycle were low, but they won't even do a friggin' progesterone test now to check how it's going now. They won't friggin' do anything until you've had 3 miscarriages yet all the evidence is indicating I'm high risk (added to the usual high risk of being an old bird).



dachsundmom said:


> Lancy, I forgot to ask...did your doctor at least give you a urine test today? Or are they keeping you waiting for everything?

E V E R Y T H I N G!!! They did give me a test pot, but said to drop it back in in a week or two.



Mon_n_john said:


> Well, since you like to see sticks that have been peed on :haha:

Fab lines Mon! You're my yardstick at the moment - if my lines look like yours (which they almost do, not quite as dark) and your levels are OK then maybe mine are OK!! Oh the insanity of it!



SuperAwesome said:


> Anyway, I really, really hope your HCG levels will be doubled tomorrow. Otherwise there will be no more sticks for the rest of us to pee on at the rate you're going. I can hear them yelling, "Make more sticks!" from here. :D
> 
> (I'll be doing the same thing, so they may as well step up production now.)

Yeah I bought loads today too cos Boots (the biggest pharmacy in the UK) was having a two for one offer! The lady at the checkout said to me "Ooh that's a good offer, these things are usually so expensive," which I thought was quite nice as it stopped me feeling embarrassed.


----------



## LancyLass

Hugs *Conina*. Swear away! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> The only thing they did with the PGD is chromosomal analysis (hence how they know the sex and have ruled-out Down syndrome, trisomy 13, trisomy 18, etc...). There is no screening for isolated congenital anomalies (i.e. those not associated with chromosomal changes). At least you have a head-start and know that the chromosomes are normal! I'm doing CVS at 12 weeks to make sure... Will not disclose, not even to my mom, unless they are (assuming healthy pregnancy...).
> 
> what else does CVS test for???
> 
> Conina...so sorry about the witch :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Conina...
> 
> CVS is only for chromosomes as well. The difference between IVF with chromosomal PGD and CVS, is that CVS is done during a pregnancy, rather than before like you had done! You have a head start, lucky bum! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> so do you think with the NT scan and bloods after that I should have enough? Of course if that comes back off I will do CVS or amnio but...Click to expand...

Yup, if NT scan and bloods come back decreasing your age-related risk, you should have reassurance that the PGD results are reliable! Keep in mind that NTs can be increased with other things too (like isolated congenital heart defects and single gene disorders that chromosome checks can't pick up) and the bloods can also pick up other stuff (like open neural tube defects) so they are useful to do regardless of the PGD results. But I'm sure they've already explained all of this, seems you're in great hands! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> The only thing they did with the PGD is chromosomal analysis (hence how they know the sex and have ruled-out Down syndrome, trisomy 13, trisomy 18, etc...). There is no screening for isolated congenital anomalies (i.e. those not associated with chromosomal changes). At least you have a head-start and know that the chromosomes are normal! I'm doing CVS at 12 weeks to make sure... Will not disclose, not even to my mom, unless they are (assuming healthy pregnancy...).
> 
> what else does CVS test for???
> 
> Conina...so sorry about the witch :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Conina...
> 
> CVS is only for chromosomes as well. The difference between IVF with chromosomal PGD and CVS, is that CVS is done during a pregnancy, rather than before like you had done! You have a head start, lucky bum! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> so do you think with the NT scan and bloods after that I should have enough? Of course if that comes back off I will do CVS or amnio but...Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, if NT scan and bloods come back decreasing your age-related risk, you should have reassurance that the PGD results are reliable! Keep in mind that NTs can be increased with other things too (like isolated congenital heart defects and single gene disorders that chromosome checks can't pick up) and the bloods can also pick up other stuff (like open neural tube defects) so they are useful to do regardless of the PGD results. But I'm sure they've already explained all of this, seems you're in great hands! :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope all comes out great...its scary!

How do I know if they are decreasing? What are the numbers from a 41 year old woman? LOL

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Indigo77

LL....Please don't worry....
Positive, calm vibes only....
The babies need a serene environment...
Everything will be okay....:hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It depends on the screen you opt for: I don't know what's available where you are, but here we have:
1) First trimester screen (NT + bloods between 11-13 weeks)
2) Second trimester screen (bloods between 16-18 weeks)
3) Integrated prenatal screen (all of the above)

The risk at 41 for any trisomy (Downs plus T13 plus T18 mainly) is 1 in 56 (flip this around and there is 55 in 56 chance of NO trisomy, so it's still a good number!). So the report will start by quoting that age-related risk. Then the report goes on to analyze the results of the bloods and NT (using multiples of the mean - MoMs - as units). Then it will issue a new risk based on the combined information. For example, if a woman's risk has increased, it will correct her age-related risk to, say, 1 in 25. However if the NT and bloods are great and in ranges typically NOT associated with trisomies, the risk will be decreased to, say, 1 in 1000. I've just seen a woman last week who had an age-related risk of 1 in 400, but with her first trimester screen, it was increased to 1 in 2. That's the highest I've seen... I've also seen risks being decreased to as low as 1 in 10 000!!!

The one thing to keep in mind is these are screening tests, so for women who DON'T have IVF and PGD, there remains a small residual risk since screening tests are not diagnostic. Since your babies will have had the chromosomal check, your situation is quite unique in that they know they are implanting embryos with normal chromosomes! Hence my reason to opt for CVS. I'm still doing the first trimester screen and 16-18 bloods, but the only definitive answer will be through CVS or amnio, as you know...


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LL....Please don't worry....
> Positive, calm vibes only....
> The babies need a serene environment...
> Everything will be okay....:hug:

ohm!!!!
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rRJvAmooSpE/SoqzeE_TtoI/AAAAAAAACoM/DtNQqie1MUQ/s320/yoga-yoga-exercise-mental-smiley-emoticon-000680-large.gif


----------



## crystal443

Mon_n_john said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I love looking at progression pics!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Well, since you like to see sticks that have been peed on :haha:Click to expand...

Those are some pretty lines Mon:thumbup: Good luck with your Betas..I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Elizabeth where do you get your funky smilies?? So cute!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LancyLass said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Well, since you like to see sticks that have been peed on :haha:
> 
> Fab lines Mon! You're my yardstick at the moment - if my lines look like yours (which they almost do, not quite as dark) and your levels are OK then maybe mine are OK!! Oh the insanity of it!Click to expand...

LOL, I'll try my best to be a good little yardstick. I can show you what my HPTs look like everyday and you can use them as a guide as to what your HCG level is. (You know we are nuts right? LOL :wacko:)


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL Elizabeth where do you get your funky smilies?? So cute!!!

I just do a google search LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I tried importing some from google but it didn't work :wacko: I'm not exactly technologically inclined so...


----------



## LLbean

oh I don't import them... I just copy the image location (url) and use that


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/humor/duh/face-plant-1.gif

:rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
That one's hilarious!!!


----------



## LLbean

indigo77 said:


> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/humor/duh/face-plant-1.gif
> 
> :rofl:

ahahahahaha


----------



## NAPzWife

Well I am still tired and yawning all day--now getting strange twinge in ovary area--strange, but I am still trying to prepare myself if AF does show... This TWW is driving me crazy and I can't have my soda or energy drinks says DH till we know--baby dust to all


----------



## LLbean

NAPzWife said:


> Well I am still tired and yawning all day--now getting strange twinge in ovary area--strange, but I am still trying to prepare myself if AF does show... This TWW is driving me crazy and I can't have my soda or energy drinks says DH till we know--baby dust to all

when will you test?


----------



## NAPzWife

I am sorry I have a question I have been taking Vita B-6 supplements with my prenatals and I want to make sure its okay to continue taking


----------



## NAPzWife

LLbean said:


> NAPzWife said:
> 
> 
> Well I am still tired and yawning all day--now getting strange twinge in ovary area--strange, but I am still trying to prepare myself if AF does show... This TWW is driving me crazy and I can't have my soda or energy drinks says DH till we know--baby dust to all
> 
> when will you test?Click to expand...


I am trying to wit as long as possible but I think the 10th is safe


----------



## dachsundmom

How much B6 is in each supplement?

Does your prenantal have B6 in it as well?


----------



## LLbean

hahaha love the sig Dmom lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina said:


> Oh ffs (insert every swear word you can ever think of. I would type them but i'd get barred.) you won't believe what happened. Came home, no af. Got excited, peed on stick, wiped, af was here. I hate this crap!

That seriously sucks hun. Sorry the old bag got you. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon - Everything crossed that your HCG has doubled.

Junebug - So happy that your friend got you an appt for today. 

Will be thinking of you both. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

AFM - My temp went up a little this morning so i think i am now officially in the 2WW. i used to dread it but i am just so pleased to be there. lol


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> AFM - My temp went up a little this morning so i think i am now officially in the 2WW. i used to dread it but i am just so pleased to be there. lol

Yeah looks like you ovulated on Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with Jodie! Tuesday ovulation it is!!!


----------



## shmoo75

JB - I have my fx for you for today hun.

Wendy - :happydance::happydance: for being in the 2ww

Conina - AF is such pants swear away hun we all do(to ourselves) when we get AF:hugs::hugs:

AFM - I have just ordered some more CBFM sticks, 50 OPK's and a bottle of 50mg soynto start next cycle if not lucky this cycle. Oh i also bought a bbt as couldn't find mine and am currently using a normal one that only has 1 digit after the . I tend to worry/stress about temping about not getting enough sleep and that so we will see how it all goes.


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> JB - I have my fx for you for today hun.
> 
> Wendy - :happydance::happydance: for being in the 2ww
> 
> Conina - AF is such pants swear away hun we all do(to ourselves) when we get AF:hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - I have just ordered some more CBFM sticks, 50 OPK's and a bottle of 50mg soynto start next cycle if not lucky this cycle. Oh i also bought a bbt as couldn't find mine and am currently using a normal one that only has 1 digit after the . I tend to worry/stress about temping about not getting enough sleep and that so we will see how it all goes.

Good luck with the soy (lamberts are the best on the market) and we will help you with your temping :hugs: just set your alarm on your phone and then download the app for FF and then you can put the temp in straight away. Even if you go to the loo during the night it won't make any differance as long as your temping the same time each day. Even if you can't temp at the same time just use the adjuster. :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Mon_n_john said:


> LOL, I'll try my best to be a good little yardstick. I can show you what my HPTs look like everyday and you can use them as a guide as to what your HCG level is. (You know we are nuts right? LOL :wacko:)

Fully aware! :loopy: I had a :coffee: with a friend who's six months pregnant this morning. She told me just to test every 3 days from now on or I'll go insane. Ha ha, i'm going insane anyway!



NAPzWife said:


> I am sorry I have a question I have been taking Vita B-6 supplements with my prenatals and I want to make sure its okay to continue taking

Is it pure B6 or a Vit B complex? We've been discussing this on another thread so you might want to check that out. Read from this post onwards: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...se-increase-progesterone-88.html#post12653448 
If it's just pure B6 I would carry on with it as there's no potential harm to a foetus (that I've read about anyway). If it's B Complex then the medical advice is to stop once you've got a BFP (that's what my doc said) but it seems it might be sensible to cut down down gradually.



shmoo75 said:


> I tend to worry/stress about temping about not getting enough sleep and that so we will see how it all goes.

Yeah I stressed too, but soon discovered it didn't matter if I got up in the middle of the night, if I had restless sleep or if I took it without having the recommended "3 hours of uninterrupted sleep"; I could still detect my ovulatory pattern. So try not to worry! Easier said than done, I know. I'm the master of worry/stress!

*Junebug* Good luck for today. FX for you.


----------



## Jax41

Conina said:


> Oh ffs (insert every swear word you can ever think of. I would type them but i'd get barred.) you won't believe what happened. Came home, no af. Got excited, peed on stick, wiped, af was here. I hate this crap!

I can believe it Conina the same thing has happened to me :hugs: Bum, bum and triple bums. Sending big hugs back to you :hugs:


----------



## tinkershell

Good Afternoon 

Im new to Baby and Bump and would like to join you for september TTC, if I may! AF should be due on 27th Sept.

Good Luck to all :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Lancy - love seeing those lines getting darker!!!:thumbup:

Junebug - got everything (and I mean absolutely everthing) Xed for you n little bean this afternoon, I'm thinking about you!!! :hugs:

Dmom - love that avatar pic!!!!!!

Everyone here big hugs :hugs: and dust :dust:

AFM - CD2 and feeling better than I did yesterday, thanks girls for being there. I need to have my SA chat with DH, he ain't gonna like it but here goes.....and I'm not going to OPK and work out when I Ov this cycle and get all stressy about BDing at the right time. I'm going to try the BD 2 to 3 times a week throughout and see what happens this time.

Ever get that feeling of deja vu?


----------



## Jax41

tinkershell said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> Im new to Baby and Bump and would like to join you for september TTC, if I may! AF should be due on 27th Sept.
> 
> Good Luck to all :flower:

:hi: Tinkershell, welcome to the madness!! Hope your stay here is a short one!

Jax x
:dust:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hi ladies, I'm sitting here at my doctors office waiting for my blood test and I am FREAKING out. I am so darn nervous. This 2nd blood test will say a lot about how this pregnancy is progessing. Please pray for me. I'm just so scared. Would really like it if everything is ok. I need positive thoughts. Love you ladies!

And Junebug I am praying for you and your little one.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Monica I have a good feeling for you too today (the other good feeling is for LL for tomorrow!). :hugs: everything will be fine!


----------



## tinkershell

Thanks Jax 

My thoughts and best wishes are with you Mon


----------



## struth

Sending positive thoughts to Mon and JB.....:D:friends::D


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

For everyone!

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oooooh Brooke your chart looks good! Will you wait until AF is due to test, or try earlier? Hope this is your cycle :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Mon_n_john said:


> Hi ladies, I'm sitting here at my doctors office waiting for my blood test and I am FREAKING out. I am so darn nervous. This 2nd blood test will say a lot about how this pregnancy is progessing. Please pray for me. I'm just so scared. Would really like it if everything is ok. I need positive thoughts. Love you ladies!
> 
> And Junebug I am praying for you and your little one.

Mon!! I'm thinking about you loads and praying and praying that everything will be just as it should be for you n little bean [-o&lt;[-o&lt; :hugs: :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Moni, aqui nos tienes amiga and everything WILL be alright

JB...I hope the US gives you peace of mind. I really do believe everything is ok

Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I really hope you're right LL, I'm a bit more hopeful today for some reason.


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> I really hope you're right LL, I'm a bit more hopeful today for some reason.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

My chart looks too erratic to me, but I'll probably POAS on Saturday or Sunday.

I cannot see another BFN; my PMA is dead, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> My chart looks too erratic to me, but I'll probably POAS on Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> I cannot see another BFN; my PMA is dead, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll get the PMA back in a day or two, lol

Damn hormones!


----------



## shmoo75

Mon & JB - I am thinking of you both and your little beanies. Everything just has to be alright just has to.:dust::dust: to you both

Tink - yes welcome to the madhouse and my fx for your testing day

AFM - i will try and not stress and take my temp as and when I wake usually when DH does for work so this will either be 5am or 6am we will see. when i take the soy when is it best to take it? morning, afternoon or evening? before or after eating? Thanks in advance.:kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Shmoo, I would take it at night, maybe with dinner.

It never upset my stomach, but I always took it with food.


----------



## LancyLass

*Mon* stay calm! Sure it'll be fine.

And :hi: *tinkershell* and other newcomers over last few days.


----------



## zennie

I just got my :bfp:
Cant believe it . . . really thought i was out for this month.
Am delighted :wohoo:


----------



## shmoo75

zennie said:


> I just got my :bfp:
> Cant believe it . . . really thought i was out for this month.
> Am delighted :wohoo:

Oh congrats zennie. :happydance::happydance: heres to a happy and healthy 9mths. can you post a pic?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> I'll get the PMA back in a day or two, lol
> 
> Damn hormones!

Hormones suck :grr:
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

zennie said:


> I just got my :bfp:
> Cant believe it . . . really thought i was out for this month.
> Am delighted :wohoo:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks DMom. I think I will try 100mg on Cd1 through to CD5 first then if no luck 200mg CD3-CD7. Look at me I have already counted myself out of this cycle and looking at the next 2:haha: talk about PMA doing a hike! :witch: hasn't even left my house yet


----------



## dachsundmom

PMA is way overrated! I said it yesterday and I still believe it today. Lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

zennie said:


> I just got my :bfp:
> Cant believe it . . . really thought i was out for this month.
> Am delighted :wohoo:

Zennie, I am so happy for you! That is wonderful news. :happydance:


----------



## zennie

Pic is a bit hazy but should be able to make it out!!
Keep checking the test over & over again :laugh2:
Hubby says if I dont quit smiling everyone will guess :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







P9082524.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Jax41

zennie said:


> Pic is a bit hazy but should be able to make it out!!
> Keep checking the test over & over again :laugh2:
> Hubby says if I dont quit smiling everyone will guess :yipee:

:yipee::yipee: Congrats Zennie!!!x


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> PMA is way overrated! I said it yesterday and I still believe it today. Lol
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom :hugs: :hugs: xXx


----------



## shmoo75

Just realised I wont be poas HPT style this month so need to wait for the October testing thread. how sad is that? at least I should be able to test in Novemeber as long as the soy works as I tend to have 40+ day cycles which means I normaly can only test every other mth which sucks. oh god I need some chocolate:haha::haha:


----------



## StarSign

Junebug_CJ said:


> Monica I have a good feeling for you too today (the other good feeling is for LL for tomorrow!). :hugs: everything will be fine!

Chantal- I totally agree w/ LL. All feel's just fine with your bean:hugs:

Mon- look forward to your positive update!
Zennie- CONGRATS!!:yipee: H&H9 to you!


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations Zennie x


----------



## tinkershell

:happydance: Congratulations Zennie


----------



## Conina

Congrats Zennie!! H&H 9 months!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> JB - I have my fx for you for today hun.
> 
> Wendy - :happydance::happydance: for being in the 2ww
> 
> Conina - AF is such pants swear away hun we all do(to ourselves) when we get AF:hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - I have just ordered some more CBFM sticks, 50 OPK's and a bottle of 50mg soynto start next cycle if not lucky this cycle. Oh i also bought a bbt as couldn't find mine and am currently using a normal one that only has 1 digit after the . I tend to worry/stress about temping about not getting enough sleep and that so we will see how it all goes.
> 
> Good luck with the soy (lamberts are the best on the market) and we will help you with your temping :hugs: just set your alarm on your phone and then download the app for FF and then you can put the temp in straight away. Even if you go to the loo during the night it won't make any differance as long as your temping the same time each day. Even if you can't temp at the same time just use the adjuster. :hugs:Click to expand...

We have another expert now! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Are you feeling proud, B? :haha:


----------



## Wantapink1

Tested 7 september and :BFP:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's so nice to see the progeny spread their wings! :haha:


----------



## Mbababy

Wantapink1 said:


> Tested 7 september and :BFP:

Wow!! Congrats! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats W & Z!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Jax....Just give me your DH's number...:telephone:..no more procrastination!
JB & M....i am thinking of you today....:hugs:
Shmoo...I do the same thing...We are just planners....:winkwink:
Wendy....:wohoo: 2 ww!

:dust: and :hug: for everyone else! :wave:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wantapink1 said:


> Tested 7 september and :BFP:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:
CONGRATS!
September is on a ROLL!!!


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Jax....Just give me your DH's number...:telephone:..no more procrastination!

Indigo - it's me not him :blush: Babytalk has never been a very good subject for us I'm embarassed to say...... Can you give me a slap? You are so good at the tough luv!!


----------



## Jax41

Wantapink1 said:


> Tested 7 september and :BFP:

:yipee::yipee: Fab news, congrats!!!x


----------



## Indigo77

Jax41 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Jax....Just give me your DH's number...:telephone:..no more procrastination!
> 
> Indigo - it's me not him :blush: Babytalk has never been a very good subject for us I'm embarassed to say...... Can you give me a slap? You are so good at the tough luv!!Click to expand...


Yes...I know it's you....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax...what did my pendulum say? Lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> JB - I have my fx for you for today hun.
> 
> Wendy - :happydance::happydance: for being in the 2ww
> 
> Conina - AF is such pants swear away hun we all do(to ourselves) when we get AF:hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - I have just ordered some more CBFM sticks, 50 OPK's and a bottle of 50mg soynto start next cycle if not lucky this cycle. Oh i also bought a bbt as couldn't find mine and am currently using a normal one that only has 1 digit after the . I tend to worry/stress about temping about not getting enough sleep and that so we will see how it all goes.
> 
> Good luck with the soy (lamberts are the best on the market) and we will help you with your temping :hugs: just set your alarm on your phone and then download the app for FF and then you can put the temp in straight away. Even if you go to the loo during the night it won't make any differance as long as your temping the same time each day. Even if you can't temp at the same time just use the adjuster. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We have another expert now! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Are you feeling proud, B? :haha:Click to expand...

I was taught by the best but i still have a lot to learn :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

congratulations wantapinkone


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wantapink1 said:



> Tested 7 september and :BFP:

That is awesome, congrats! This thread is on fire!!!:happydance:


----------



## LancyLass

zennie said:


> I just got my :bfp:
> Cant believe it . . . really thought i was out for this month.
> Am delighted :wohoo:




Wantapink1 said:


> Tested 7 september and :BFP:

Wow!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!! This thread is on fire!!! Photos ladies... we want to see photos of your BFPs!


----------



## zennie

Wantapink1 said:


> Tested 7 september and :BFP:

Congratulations :happydance:
Delighted for you!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Zennie and wantapink, congratulations!! Wishing you both sticky beans and healthy, happy pregnancies!

Also, we want pics of sticks. Please feed the needy. :D


----------



## LLbean

Zennie and Wantapink

https://www.abcgamez4u.co.uk/Forums/style_emoticons/default/Congrats%202.gif


----------



## struth

Congratulations to Wantapink and Zennie! Great news - keep them coming ladies...! :happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

Congratulations on your BFP's ladies :happydance:


----------



## zennie

Heres my :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







P9082524.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LancyLass

zennie said:


> Heres my :bfp:

Ooooh, I haven't dared do a Clearblue yet! Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Tnkzmom

zennie said:


> Heres my :bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

 :hugs: Congrats, Zennie and Wantapink1...I wanna BFP this month...PRAYING!!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax...what did my pendulum say? Lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know I'm starting to believe it Dmom - that I won't get my BFP until........!!!! Oh this is so cruel!! Why can't a sh*g just do it????!!!!!


----------



## Tnkzmom

I have had very bad heartburn, i think i feel pains in my BB (forgot what the boobie one was LOL ) so dunno, not trying to SS i'm on day 8DPO.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax...what did my pendulum say? Lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know I'm starting to believe it Dmom - that I won't get my BFP until........!!!! Oh this is so cruel!! Why can't a sh*g just do it????!!!!!Click to expand...

A shag might do it, but I think you have to open up the conversation. He might not agree, but you have to know that you tried. :hugs:

It's your turn to manifest, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Tnkzmom said:


> I have had very bad heartburn, i think i feel pains in my BB (forgot what the boobie one was LOL ) so dunno, not trying to SS i'm on day 8DPO.

You are totally SSing, lol.

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax...what did my pendulum say? Lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know I'm starting to believe it Dmom - that I won't get my BFP until........!!!! Oh this is so cruel!! Why can't a sh*g just do it????!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> A shag might do it, but I think you have to open up the conversation. He might not agree, but you have to know that you tried. :hugs:
> 
> It's your turn to manifest, lol.Click to expand...

Well that bit isn't working, so I'm going to have to do the talking bit instead.....talk about ar*e about face!

Hey, isn't manifest another word for PMA???????


----------



## Jax41

Tnkzmom said:


> I have had very bad heartburn, i think i feel pains in my BB (forgot what the boobie one was LOL ) so dunno, not trying to SS i'm on day 8DPO.

Tnkzmom :trouble: c'mon listen to your sisters no SSing it is the road to madness :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Talking about SSing does anyone know what happened to Bubba?? Not heard from her in aaaaaaaaaaages....


----------



## Indigo77

Who is ss?

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/club.gif


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Talking about SSing does anyone know what happened to Bubba?? Not heard from her in aaaaaaaaaaages....

i sent her a message a few weeks back but no response. I hope she's ok?? :hugs: x


----------



## dachsundmom

Come to think of it, she's not been on in awhile.

Jax, you can be bitter and still manifest; PMA is totally different, lol.


----------



## StarSign

Indigo77 said:


> Who is ss?
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/club.gif

Moi:thumbup:
*SS*


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just checking in, saw the teeny tiny heart beat in 5mm baby, who is measuring bang on at 6 weeks and 2 days... So relieved right now I could cry... Now waiting to talk to my OB.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just checking in, saw the teeny tiny heart beat in 5mm baby, who is measuring bang on at 6 weeks and 2 days... So relieved right now I could cry... Now waiting to talk to my OB.

That made me all happy-teary! Yay! *HUG*


----------



## Indigo77

So happy for you, JB......:hug:


----------



## wana b a mom

LancyLass said:


> I'd gone in because I was scheduled to get my blood results from my last cycle anyway - which were all over the place - FSH was too high at 11.5, Progesterone too low at 14. But because I've now got a +ve pg test, she's not going to worry about it. So if this bean sticks I'll be the miracle woman of the west!

Good luck with the bean!!!! I hope it sticks!!! :flower::flower: FXed!!

My progesterone level is 8 and doctor said 10 was ok... yours is 14 and it is too low? :shrug: ?


----------



## wana b a mom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just checking in, saw the teeny tiny heart beat in 5mm baby, who is measuring bang on at 6 weeks and 2 days... So relieved right now I could cry... Now waiting to talk to my OB.

THAT IS :dance::dance:AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just checking in, saw the teeny tiny heart beat in 5mm baby, who is measuring bang on at 6 weeks and 2 days... So relieved right now I could cry... Now waiting to talk to my OB.

Love it Love it LOVE IT!!!!

so now do you believe me? everything is PERFECT!!!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## StarSign

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just checking in, saw the teeny tiny heart beat in 5mm baby, who is measuring bang on at 6 weeks and 2 days... So relieved right now I could cry... Now waiting to talk to my OB.

:dance: :dance: :dance::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

zennie said:


> I just got my :bfp:
> Cant believe it . . . really thought i was out for this month.
> Am delighted :wohoo:

:dance::dance::dance::dance:
congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rashaa

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just checking in, saw the teeny tiny heart beat in 5mm baby, who is measuring bang on at 6 weeks and 2 days... So relieved right now I could cry... Now waiting to talk to my OB.


That is excellent news CJ ! All the best :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

I have not been here for a couple of days and it is great joy to read so much good news!!

Junebug, I read that you had a big of a scare... I am soo glad that you got good news!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: How exciting to hear the tiny heartbeat!! so happy for you hun!

Zeenie and Wantapink1 CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: wow lots of BFPs here this month!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug I am SO happy for you, that's wonderful! Your baby is just fine. I bet you feel fantastic right about now!!!


----------



## shmoo75

wantapink1 - :happydance::happydance: congrats on the :bfp: hun another one for September

June - :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun.

Just need to hear from Mon I so hope its good news for her as well.


----------



## Mon_n_john

shmoo75 said:


> wantapink1 - :happydance::happydance: congrats on the :bfp: hun another one for September
> 
> June - :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun.
> 
> Just need to hear from Mon I so hope its good news for her as well.

Thanks hun. Nothing yet though it is 3:30 here already so their call is 2 minutes late at this point. I feel like I am going to jump out of my skin! :wacko:


----------



## shmoo75

Mon_n_john said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> wantapink1 - :happydance::happydance: congrats on the :bfp: hun another one for September
> 
> June - :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun.
> 
> Just need to hear from Mon I so hope its good news for her as well.
> 
> Thanks hun. Nothing yet though it is 3:30 here already so their call is 2 minutes late at this point. I feel like I am going to jump out of my skin! :wacko:Click to expand...

ooh so any minute now and you'll get the call to tell you? wow! I have my fx for you hun I will keep checking


----------



## Mon_n_john

shmoo75 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> wantapink1 - :happydance::happydance: congrats on the :bfp: hun another one for September
> 
> June - :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun.
> 
> Just need to hear from Mon I so hope its good news for her as well.
> 
> Thanks hun. Nothing yet though it is 3:30 here already so their call is 2 minutes late at this point. I feel like I am going to jump out of my skin! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> ooh so any minute now and you'll get the call to tell you? wow! I have my fx for you hun I will keep checkingClick to expand...

Thank you! I hope they call real soon. It's not nice to keep an anxious woman waiting like this. I keep looking at the phone willing it to ring lol!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh my God, Oh my God, it's good, it's good! It more than doubled!!! It went from 44 to 130! I can not believe it. Thank you all SO much for all your positive thoughts, I just know it worked!


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Wantapink1

shmoo75 said:


> wantapink1 - :happydance::happydance: congrats on the :bfp: hun another one for September
> 
> June - :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun.
> 
> Just need to hear from Mon I so hope its good news for her as well.


Thank you x


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Oh my God, Oh my God, it's good, it's good! It more than doubled!!! It went from 44 to 130! I can not believe it. Thank you all SO much for all your positive thoughts, I just know it worked!

https://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m210/royaladybug/Animations/danceW13.gif

Way to go Moni!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## zennie

Mon_n_john said:


> Oh my God, Oh my God, it's good, it's good! It more than doubled!!! It went from 44 to 130! I can not believe it. Thank you all SO much for all your positive thoughts, I just know it worked!

Delighted for you :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

tinkershell said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> Im new to Baby and Bump and would like to join you for september TTC, if I may! AF should be due on 27th Sept.
> 
> Good Luck to all :flower:

Welcome to BnB. Good luck for the 27th :dust:




zennie said:


> I just got my :bfp:
> Cant believe it . . . really thought i was out for this month.
> Am delighted :wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations hun

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:




Wantapink1 said:


> Tested 7 september and :BFP:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations hun.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:





Junebug_CJ said:


> Just checking in, saw the teeny tiny heart beat in 5mm baby, who is measuring bang on at 6 weeks and 2 days... So relieved right now I could cry... Now waiting to talk to my OB.

Fantastic news hun. Have been thinking of you. I am so pleased for you.

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup:




Mon_n_john said:


> Oh my God, Oh my God, it's good, it's good! It more than doubled!!! It went from 44 to 130! I can not believe it. Thank you all SO much for all your positive thoughts, I just know it worked!

Phew! Such a relief. Am so please for you hun. Fantastic news. Been thinking of you today as well. 

I can totally chill now that i know you and JB are good.

:happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you SO much ladies! I couldn't be happier. I was never monitored closely with my 1st son so who knows what my HCG levels were with him but even with my last son, my HCG did not double the first time around. I remember how much that scared me since they said that most normal pregnancies do double within 48 hours. But he is a perfect little 7 year old boy. So to be told that this pregnancy did double and nearly tripled within 2 days? I am speechless. With all my previous losses my HCG was so low and would not double. This has to be a great sign.

I feel like I can relax a little now. Last blood test is on Monday and I am already scheduled for my first sonogram on September 26!


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> Thank you SO much ladies! I couldn't be happier. I was never monitored closely with my 1st son so who knows what my HCG levels were with him but even with my last son, my HCG did not double the first time around. I remember how much that scared me since they said that most normal pregnancies do double within 48 hours. But he is a perfect little 7 year old boy. So to be told that this pregnancy did double and nearly tripled within 2 days? I am speechless. With all my previous losses my HCG was so low and would not double. This has to be a great sign.
> 
> I feel like I can relax a little now. Last blood test is on Monday and I am already scheduled for my first sonogram on September 26!

Fantastic news Hun,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Mon_n_john said:


> Oh my God, Oh my God, it's good, it's good! It more than doubled!!! It went from 44 to 130! I can not believe it. Thank you all SO much for all your positive thoughts, I just know it worked!

Holey moley! Congratulations! SO happy for you!

Now, take a deep breath, relax, and hand over the sticks. :D


----------



## LLbean

speaking of sticks....Moni, I went to Taget today and the pharmacist recognized me and said "Man you sure are buying a ton of these!" HAHAHAHA...told her I was gearing up to be ready!

She was nice though, she explained one of her friends also had a butt-load of them before getting pregnant cause she wanted to be prepared ;-)


----------



## shmoo75

Mon - I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo very happy for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, that's too funny Elizabeth! They should have a frequent shopper discount on those things!

And yes, I think after this last box of 3 that I have left is all gone I will not be buying any more. I feel much better now. = )


----------



## mum2be38

SuperAwesome said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Oh my God, Oh my God, it's good, it's good! It more than doubled!!! It went from 44 to 130! I can not believe it. Thank you all SO much for all your positive thoughts, I just know it worked!
> 
> Holey moley! Congratulations! SO happy for you!
> 
> Now, take a deep breath, relax, and hand over the sticks. :DClick to expand...

Congrats Mon, bet thats a massive relief :thumbup:

Rofl SuperAwesome!!!!!:haha:

The BFPs are rolling in thick & fast :happydance::happydance::happydance: babydust to everyone else!!!


----------



## Tnkzmom

dachsundmom said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> I have had very bad heartburn, i think i feel pains in my BB (forgot what the boobie one was LOL ) so dunno, not trying to SS i'm on day 8DPO.
> 
> You are totally SSing, lol.
> 
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:Click to expand...



:shrug::shrug: I Know I know, I'm trying to not SS but i am sitting here and feel a twinge and i'm like hmm, nahhh probably drinking too much coffee lol. I so sowwy :sad1::sad1:


----------



## Tnkzmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee:that is awesome Mon, congrats!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hug:


Mon_n_john said:


> Oh my God, Oh my God, it's good, it's good! It more than doubled!!! It went from 44 to 130! I can not believe it. Thank you all SO much for all your positive thoughts, I just know it worked!


----------



## NAPzWife

okay the twing stuff is really strange didn't have those with last pregnancy and temp still high bbs sore tired and something strange happened It felt like I started AF and I ran to the bathroom cause was a lot sorry WTMI but is was watery discharge what is that I am old and never had that happen even DH was lol at me he still won't let me test so just trying to not go completely crazy here lol moody too and want sour stuff to eat ??? baby dust to all hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## Mon_n_john

NAPzWife said:


> okay the twing stuff is really strange didn't have those with last pregnancy and temp still high bbs sore tired and something strange happened It felt like I started AF and I ran to the bathroom cause was a lot sorry WTMI but is was watery discharge what is that I am old and never had that happen even DH was lol at me he still won't let me test so just trying to not go completely crazy here lol moody too and want sour stuff to eat ??? baby dust to all hope everyone is having a great day

If the discharge was pink tinged it could be implantation bleeding. Fx for you!


----------



## LancyLass

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just checking in, saw the teeny tiny heart beat in 5mm baby, who is measuring bang on at 6 weeks and 2 days... So relieved right now I could cry... Now waiting to talk to my OB.

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: So happy for you!! Brilliant news. Phew!


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Mon and JB:happydance::happydance: Lancy I've got everything crossed this is your sticky bean:thumbup:


----------



## LancyLass

wana b a mom said:


> My progesterone level is 8 and doctor said 10 was ok... yours is 14 and it is too low? :shrug: ?

I've read somewhere on here that US numbers/scales are different to UK ones so maybe that's why?? :shrug:



Mon_n_john said:


> And yes, I think after this last box of 3 that I have left is all gone I will not be buying any more. I feel much better now. = )

I've still got 10 left!! I think I went a bit mad when I saw the special offer yesterday!


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Come to think of it, she's not been on in awhile.
> 
> Jax, you can be bitter and still manifest; PMA is totally different, lol.

Right I'm manifesting then, it's the way forward :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> Just checking in, saw the teeny tiny heart beat in 5mm baby, who is measuring bang on at 6 weeks and 2 days... So relieved right now I could cry... Now waiting to talk to my OB.

Phewy, mighty relieved to read this Junebug, but of course had no doubt that it would be any other way! Little bean is safe and happy in there :thumbup: xXx


----------



## Jax41

Mon_n_john said:


> Oh my God, Oh my God, it's good, it's good! It more than doubled!!! It went from 44 to 130! I can not believe it. Thank you all SO much for all your positive thoughts, I just know it worked!

Girl power!!!!! :thumbup: Great news Mon, now just take it easy, enjoy and chuck some of that lucky baby dust our way would ya please??!!xXx


----------



## NAPzWife

Mon_n_john said:


> NAPzWife said:
> 
> 
> okay the twing stuff is really strange didn't have those with last pregnancy and temp still high bbs sore tired and something strange happened It felt like I started AF and I ran to the bathroom cause was a lot sorry WTMI but is was watery discharge what is that I am old and never had that happen even DH was lol at me he still won't let me test so just trying to not go completely crazy here lol moody too and want sour stuff to eat ??? baby dust to all hope everyone is having a great day
> 
> If the discharge was pink tinged it could be implantation bleeding. Fx for you!Click to expand...

Thank you I googled it and alot of women have this as a symptom OB says 2 things ovulation which I know I am past or early pregnancy--so we are hopeful at this point I am so happy for all who got there BFP's and FXed for next month to all who got visited by the wicked witch this month...


----------



## NAPzWife

Jax41 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in, saw the teeny tiny heart beat in 5mm baby, who is measuring bang on at 6 weeks and 2 days... So relieved right now I could cry... Now waiting to talk to my OB.
> 
> Phewy, mighty relieved to read this Junebug, but of course had no doubt that it would be any other way! Little bean is safe and happy in there :thumbup: xXxClick to expand...

Congratz So happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jax41 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Oh my God, Oh my God, it's good, it's good! It more than doubled!!! It went from 44 to 130! I can not believe it. Thank you all SO much for all your positive thoughts, I just know it worked!
> 
> Girl power!!!!! :thumbup: Great news Mon, now just take it easy, enjoy and chuck some of that lucky baby dust our way would ya please??!!xXxClick to expand...

Thank you! You betcha girl, babydust coming your way!:dust:


----------



## manuiti

Apologies for disappearing. I was a bit gutted that :witch: got me, but I'm back now and Eeeeeeeee! 4 :bfp:s on here!!! Congratulations Mon, LancyLass, Wantapink1 and zennie!!!! Wonderful news! :happydance::thumbup:

I'm now happily pee'ing on sticks again, waiting to ovulate. Though I think I need help as hubby's not around to do any fertilising so I really am just obsessed with poas! lol But if anyone wants to stalk my chart to compare theirs to - as mine will defo be a not pregnant one this cycle - feel free. If DH had been here I would be testing again on the 29th...

Anyway, big :hugs: to those who've also had the :witch: visit and loads of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## struth

Congrats to Mon and JB - you have both had great news!! Hopefully you can relax a little and enjoy your early pregnancies now :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Very happy to hear the news Mon and JB :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conina

Mon & JB :happydance::happydance::happydance: Such good news ladies!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Chantel i'm so so relieved your dates match and you saw the little heartbeat :hugs: I will keep checking your journal from time to time. Now you can put your feet up and enjoy your pregnancy :hugs:xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Monica brilliant news hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Wendyk07

NAPzWife - I admire your willpower or DH's lol. When will you test hun? I have a good feeling and hope this is your month.

:dust:


----------



## tinkershell

Congratulations to Mon and JB - Fab news, take care :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tinkershell

Thanks Wendy, fx for you too


----------



## Kirsty H

Hi! 

Can I join? I'm not sure if you need my testing date or AF date. AF is due around the 24th, but I'll probably starting testing on the 18th at 10 DPO.

Lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Kirsty H,

I always put my AF date of the list but start testing around cd6 but its up to you hun. 

Will add you to the list as soon as i get home. Forum access is limited at work.

Good luck hun

:dust:


----------



## tinkershell

Hello Kirsty

:dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Kirsty H - Hi Kirsty and welcome. FX for you and sending :dust::dust: your way hun

Wendy - How are you hun? How are they treating you at work? still the same or have they decided they were being complete arseholes and are all ok with you now?

AFM - DD is having another bad bout of teething which has happened at the same time as having her MMR and couple of boosters:nope: last night she was a particular little pickle. she's also now cutting them out of order so its the back ones instead of the canines. oh joy!!!!! roll on nxt week when me and OH can get down to:sex: and giving it a go this cycle


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 - Hi hun, he has a face on him this morning like a well skelped arse. i logged an official grievance on Monday which was read yesterday so that might have something to do with it. I am taking no more of his shit and i think he now knows it. Other than that i am fine hun. Please to finally be in the 2WW after all thats happened. Hows you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Shmoo...have you tried frozen mini bagels for DD's teething? It's the only thing that worked for me.

The cold feels good on their gums and they soften up as they defrost...might help.


----------



## fairytoes

Hi
Could you please add me 2, AF due 27/09/11 but will start testing 6DPO.
Thankz!:thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Shmoo - I know how you feel. DS has been cutting a back one for three weeks now and there is still only a hint of a tooth. He copes well with it though and i still use the teething rings i bought when he was a baby. His wee bum is red raw right now though and hes had the runs for days which is waking him up at night so hopefully we are nearing the end and the rest of the tooth is about to pierce. 

Dmom - The frozen bagel sounds like a fab idea. If i can get the mini ones here i might give that a go.


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi fairytoes,

Welcome aboard. Will add you to the list as soon as i get home today. 

Good Luck 

:dust:


----------



## fairytoes

Thankz. do you know the web address of psychics thatgive u a conceiving reading, hav read a few on here.


----------



## Jodes2011

Here's one fairytoes https://cheri22.com/index/Cheri22.html


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy I hope things at work sort themselves out hun, that is not pleasant :hugs:

Good luck to all ladies testing this weekend!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

and here's another one https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Psychic-Reading-For-Pregnancy-Conception-Baby-Outlook-/170621467593?pt=UK_Metaphysical_New_Age&hash=item27b9d4fbc9


----------



## fairytoes

Thankz Jodes2011, I'l give it a whirl!!:flower:


----------



## LancyLass

Wendyk07 said:


> i logged an official grievance on Monday which was read yesterday so that might have something to do with it. I am taking no more of his shit and i think he now knows it.

:thumbup:Well done and good on you. xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi! I'm new. Could you put me down for the 28th sept. Would love to join in. Been TTC for 7 months now. Just turned 36!


----------



## tinkershell

Hello Bluebell, keeping fx for you


----------



## Jodes2011

Welcome bluebell join in and vent as much as you like :flower:


----------



## moggi

Hiya ladies, can I join your September testers? As I've spent alot of time lurking on this forum the past month I thought it was time for me to join in the fun :flower: 

A little bit about me, i'm 37 rapidly heading towards 38 and I have two girls almost 18 and 14 so I'm attempting to start all over again, after what seems a lifetime ago, with a new partner. Af due tomorrow and i've been really good not to poas up till now (very proud of myself). Only just started TTC and can guarantee my post will now be the kiss of death on any bfp for me this month. Had a chemical earlier in the year so I've been reluctant to test early this time. Originally said to other half I'd test tomorrow if there is no sign of Af but not sure i'm brave enough, sounds silly I know but as we've actually put the effort in this month its the whole fear of getting a bfn staring back at me. I shall let you know how I get on when I pluck up the courage :flower:

Babydust to all


----------



## tinkershell

Hello, Moggi. 
Keeping my fx for you

lots of babydust for you


----------



## moggi

Awww thanks, also forgot to mention in previous post I lost my left ovary and tube in 2005 due to an ovarian tortion. Another factor not going in my favour but I'm prepared to give it a good go and what will be, will be :winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Moggi and Bluebell bun :hi: hope your stay here is a short one!!x


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello to Bluebell and Moggi, and good luck to all!!!! 
:hugs:
:dust:

I think this month is not going to be a good one for me :growlmad:. LH surge started yesterday but my temps are still low. Doctor said (had an appointment also yesterday) that I am low on progesterone so I need to start clomid next cycle..... she says that will help me ovulate but warned be of the side effects (head aches and nausea :sick:). Any others I should be concerned?:dohh:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Soooo I had a dream of POAS in the Pharmacy and it was a BFP :bfp: and I was all happy :happydance::happydance: and woke up and wanted to tell the OH..But waited til we got up. He said maybe you are???? We can only hope..But it was sooooo real! I wanna go back to the dreamm :cry::cry:

Welcome Newcomers...and lots of Babydust
:dust::dust::dust::dust::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Tnkzmom said:


> Soooo I had a dream of POAS in the Pharmacy and it was a BFP :bfp: and I was all happy :happydance::happydance: and woke up and wanted to tell the OH..But waited til we got up. He said maybe you are???? We can only hope..But it was sooooo real! I wanna go back to the dreamm :cry::cry:
> 
> Welcome Newcomers...and lots of Babydust
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::kiss::kiss:

i know that feeling hun :hugs: it will happen :flower:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Wendy, Please put me down for the 15th, the witch is due on the 14th so I will test around there, i'm 9DPO and havent bought a test yet, although the pharmacy across the street is calling my name [email protected]


----------



## Tnkzmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks Jodes....I know we will all get one soon. :kiss:


Jodes2011 said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Soooo I had a dream of POAS in the Pharmacy and it was a BFP :bfp: and I was all happy :happydance::happydance: and woke up and wanted to tell the OH..But waited til we got up. He said maybe you are???? We can only hope..But it was sooooo real! I wanna go back to the dreamm :cry::cry:
> 
> Welcome Newcomers...and lots of Babydust
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::kiss::kiss:
> 
> i know that feeling hun :hugs: it will happen :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## wana b a mom

Tnkzmom said:


> Wendy, Please put me down for the 15th, the witch is due on the 14th so I will test around there, i'm 9DPO and havent bought a test yet, although the pharmacy across the street is calling my name [email protected]

well, get that test ready because your day for testing is approaching!! all the luck to you!!!!! lots of :dust:


----------



## Tnkzmom

wana b a mom said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, Please put me down for the 15th, the witch is due on the 14th so I will test around there, i'm 9DPO and havent bought a test yet, although the pharmacy across the street is calling my name [email protected]
> 
> well, get that test ready because your day for testing is approaching!! all the luck to you!!!!! lots of :dust:Click to expand...

I was just thinking i'm gonna run across and then thought hmmmm I will wait and then looked at my period tracker and noticed that :witch:is due in 5 days...kinda made me sad what if what i have felt is that heffa??? :cry::cry::cry::cry: *sigh* I know go w/ Positive thoughts.


----------



## wana b a mom

Tnkzmom said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, Please put me down for the 15th, the witch is due on the 14th so I will test around there, i'm 9DPO and havent bought a test yet, although the pharmacy across the street is calling my name [email protected]
> 
> well, get that test ready because your day for testing is approaching!! all the luck to you!!!!! lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking i'm gonna run across and then thought hmmmm I will wait and then looked at my period tracker and noticed that :witch:is due in 5 days...kinda made me sad what if what i have felt is that heffa??? :cry::cry::cry::cry: *sigh* I know go w/ Positive thoughts.Click to expand...

no battle is lost yet! how are your temps?


----------



## Tnkzmom

wana b a mom said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, Please put me down for the 15th, the witch is due on the 14th so I will test around there, i'm 9DPO and havent bought a test yet, although the pharmacy across the street is calling my name [email protected]
> 
> well, get that test ready because your day for testing is approaching!! all the luck to you!!!!! lots of :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking i'm gonna run across and then thought hmmmm I will wait and then looked at my period tracker and noticed that :witch:is due in 5 days...kinda made me sad what if what i have felt is that heffa??? :cry::cry::cry::cry: *sigh* I know go w/ Positive thoughts.Click to expand...
> 
> no battle is lost yet! how are your temps?Click to expand...

I'm a bad girl and haven't tried temping because I don't have the themometer. :dohh: If she gets me (which she won't<~~positive thinking hehe) then i'll go buy one.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi Wendy,

I'm out, first :witch: after loss came at cd35 on a 30 day cycle.

FX for next month, GL to all you ladies for you :bfp:'s


----------



## Jax41

Tnkzmom - every cycle I have a vivid dream of those double lines on an HPT.... I'm still chasing the dream but I hope yours comes true and AF stays away, good luck!!x


----------



## Sheadknight

Hello, Ladies! Seems I have been posting to the regular TTC board... I honestly forget I'm over 35 sometimes. Ha! I'm fairly new to the boards - been lurking for a little longer.
I'm newly 36, have a 12 y/o boy, had an mc 11 years ago and now my fiancee (38) and I are trying for number 2 (he also has a 12 y/o son). I'm 8/9 dpo and have had 2 BFNs this cycle (because I'm an impatient turd sometimes). Symptoms of *something* continue... tender/tingling bbs, odd cramps and twinges, strong smelling urine (sorry), oh-so tired, gassssssy and super high cervical position. I'll be testing "for real" on Sunday or Monday - please add me! 
Good luck to all waiting to test and congrats to the BFPs! *babydust!*


----------



## Tnkzmom

Sheadknight said:


> Hello, Ladies! Seems I have been posting to the regular TTC board... I honestly forget I'm over 35 sometimes. Ha! I'm fairly new to the boards - been lurking for a little longer.
> I'm newly 36, have a 12 y/o boy, had an mc 11 years ago and now my fiancee (38) and I are trying for number 2 (he also has a 12 y/o son). I'm 8/9 dpo and have had 2 BFNs this cycle (because I'm an impatient turd sometimes). Symptoms of *something* continue... tender/tingling bbs, odd cramps and twinges, strong smelling urine (sorry), oh-so tired, gassssssy and super high cervical position. I'll be testing "for real" on Sunday or Monday - please add me!
> Good luck to all waiting to test and congrats to the BFPs! *babydust!*

:hugs::hugs: Welcome and lots of Luck to you this weekend. LOL don't worry about the strong urine comment LOL! I noticed when I was prego, I had very dark not too dark but darker then usual when they did my pregnancy test.


----------



## rjsmam

long hard wk... was so hopeful... my wk end has started with the arrival of the :witch: at 10dpo 

i'm out - good luck to the rest of you & I hope not to see any of you in the oct thread! (in a good way!)

:flower:x


----------



## Jax41

rjsmam said:


> long hard wk... was so hopeful... my wk end has started with the arrival of the :witch: at 10dpo
> 
> i'm out - good luck to the rest of you & I hope not to see any of you in the oct thread! (in a good way!)
> 
> :flower:x

:hugs::hugs: know how you feel rjsmam, AF got me early this cycle too, P'd me right off!!

Here's to next cycle :wine: xXx


----------



## rjsmam

Jax41 said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> long hard wk... was so hopeful... my wk end has started with the arrival of the :witch: at 10dpo
> 
> i'm out - good luck to the rest of you & I hope not to see any of you in the oct thread! (in a good way!)
> 
> :flower:x
> 
> :hugs::hugs: know how you feel rjsmam, AF got me early this cycle too, P'd me right off!!
> 
> Here's to next cycle :wine: xXxClick to expand...

thankeees.. i'm liking that smiley :winkwink:


----------



## manuiti

Tnkzmom said:


> Wendy, Please put me down for the 15th, the witch is due on the 14th so I will test around there, i'm 9DPO and havent bought a test yet, although the pharmacy across the street is calling my name [email protected]

Wow you've got some self control woman! :thumbup: Keep those positive thoughts going, it's not over till the :witch: actually arrives!



oorweeistyin said:


> I'm out, first :witch: after loss came at cd35 on a 30 day cycle.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hun, sorry the :witch: got you. FXd for this next cycle!

Welcome Sheadknight! FXd for you and hope you're stay here won't be long.



rjsmam said:


> my wk end has started with the arrival of the :witch: at 10dpo

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending you lots of :dust: for your next cycle!



Jax41 said:


> AF got me early this cycle too, P'd me right off!!
> 
> Here's to next cycle :wine: xXx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you too - I know the feeling! And I'll drink to that! :wine:


----------



## Tnkzmom

manuiti said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, Please put me down for the 15th, the witch is due on the 14th so I will test around there, i'm 9DPO and havent bought a test yet, although the pharmacy across the street is calling my name [email protected]
> 
> Wow you've got some self control woman! :thumbup: Keep those positive thoughts going, it's not over till the :witch: actually arrives!
> 
> THanks Manuiti, I'm trying, I've been tempted. Believe me! I just don't wanna waste the money LOL! But oooh how i wanna POAS badly!!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## NAPzWife

Okay last night BFN and this morning got BFN but still feel preggers nausea and sore boobs and twinges and just went potty and got light pink implantation bleeding we hope AF not due till the 14th(so weird) no cramps hot flashes will keep posted last pregnancy had Positive negative positive so confussing--please keep FXed for us


----------



## wana b a mom

NAPzWife said:


> Okay last night BFN and this morning got BFN but still feel preggers nausea and sore boobs and twinges and just went potty and got light pink implantation bleeding we hope AF not due till the 14th(so weird) no cramps hot flashes will keep posted last pregnancy had Positive negative positive so confussing--please keep FXed for us

good luck good luck good luck!! :dust: fxded!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NAPzWife

Well my temp dropped only .5 but tested late busy day still I always get cramps so bad I lay around all day with heating pad and I feel fine as far as cramping goes--nothing--I would have to say my biggest concern with not having a BFP at this point is the low progesterone problems with last bean dont want a repeat of that ever--So I googled and they said to test 4 days from now ? My oldest daughter 15 knew because of morning sickness, second daughter didn't know till 5 1/2 months was taking bc and didn't know what was wrong test BPN and went to doctor test thyroid and everything else after 3 months of testing doc asked if possible PG said know periods every month like normal on the pill --then Blood work confirmed then ultrasound found of 5 1/2 months was shocked and looked great bikini didn't show bump at all--so I am now older and still confused--LOL sorry to rant just excited and scard


----------



## manuiti

NAPzWife said:


> Okay last night BFN and this morning got BFN but still feel preggers nausea and sore boobs and twinges and just went potty and got light pink implantation bleeding we hope AF not due till the 14th(so weird) no cramps hot flashes will keep posted last pregnancy had Positive negative positive so confussing--please keep FXed for us

FXd for you!!!


----------



## Tnkzmom

:cry::cry: Feeling cramps...WTH??? No bueno!!!


----------



## Jax41

Well have done my bit girls a few too many :wine: but it's Friday night!! Have a lovely weekend! xXx


----------



## Indigo77

:pop::pop::pop:


----------



## dachsundmom

Back at you!

:pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/everyday/rotfl.gif


----------



## manuiti

Tnkzmom said:


> :cry::cry: Feeling cramps...WTH??? No bueno!!!

It's not over till the :witch: actually arrives. Hang in there hun, you never know... :hugs:


----------



## Ferne

Congrats to everybody who got a BFP! That's wonderful.

Unfortunately, for me, AF came on Wednesday. I am devastated. This is my 6 month TTC and it has really taken a toll on me mentally. It's also hard on our marriage. On Monday I will be getting and HSG Xray. Fun!


----------



## Indigo77

I just crossed the 6 month mark, too. Yep, it sucks! I am not looking forward to the medical crap, either. :hugs:


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> I just crossed the 6 month mark, too. Yep, it sucks! I am not looking forward to the medical crap, either. :hugs:

Indigo have you done the basic bloods or anything yet?


----------



## Ferne

Indigo77 said:


> I just crossed the 6 month mark, too. Yep, it sucks! I am not looking forward to the medical crap, either. :hugs:

Thank you. :hugs: It's rough. We really tried hard these 6 months. But Indigo, let's hope that, through testing, our doctors can find a cause that is treatable. I'm 37 and I'm worried that it will be an age/premenopausal/egg quality issue.

Today is day 3 of my cycle. I woke up 3 times in the middle of the night with hot flashes. Had 3 early in the day as well. I don't know what that means but I'm worried it's related to elevated levels of FSH.


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I just crossed the 6 month mark, too. Yep, it sucks! I am not looking forward to the medical crap, either. :hugs:
> 
> Indigo have you done the basic bloods or anything yet?Click to expand...

Nope...nothing yet....I am dreading it...


----------



## Indigo77

Ferne said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I just crossed the 6 month mark, too. Yep, it sucks! I am not looking forward to the medical crap, either. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you. :hugs: It's rough. We really tried hard these 6 months. But Indigo, let's hope that, through testing, our doctors can find a cause that is treatable. I'm 37 and I'm worried that it will be an age/premenopausal/egg quality issue.
> 
> Today is day 3 of my cycle. I woke up 3 times in the middle of the night with hot flashes. Had 3 early in the day as well. I don't know what that means but I'm worried it's related to elevated levels of FSH.Click to expand...

Are you taking soy? I had some hot flashes on soy....at least I think I did...


----------



## Ferne

Indigo77 said:


> Ferne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I just crossed the 6 month mark, too. Yep, it sucks! I am not looking forward to the medical crap, either. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you. :hugs: It's rough. We really tried hard these 6 months. But Indigo, let's hope that, through testing, our doctors can find a cause that is treatable. I'm 37 and I'm worried that it will be an age/premenopausal/egg quality issue.
> 
> Today is day 3 of my cycle. I woke up 3 times in the middle of the night with hot flashes. Had 3 early in the day as well. I don't know what that means but I'm worried it's related to elevated levels of FSH.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you taking soy? I had some hot flashes on soy....at least I think I did...Click to expand...

Nope. No soy. At this point, I want to go straight to IVF. The cost is prohibitive but seeing how depressed this last AF made me, I think it's best for my well being. I don't like self pity or feeling sorry for myself and I'm stuck there. I've got to do something or I'll drive myself crazy with symptom spotting (can't help it - i really try to ignore it) in the next few months.

Does anybody know how long it takes to prep your body for IVF?


----------



## manuiti

Ferne, Indigo - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can sympathise! I'm a bit slow off the mark, but am also going to be getting my basic bloods, xray etc done soon. Dunno, sometimes I feel my age and other times I feel like I'm still 19 and have all the time in the world. I really do need to get my butt in gear! lol


----------



## sadie

Af arrived today.

Clomid 100mg starts on monday cd4, with monitoring and a trigger shot.

IUI in less than 2 weeks, if the timing is right for when DP gets into town..... He arrives on sunday, the 18th.


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I just crossed the 6 month mark, too. Yep, it sucks! I am not looking forward to the medical crap, either. :hugs:
> 
> Indigo have you done the basic bloods or anything yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...nothing yet....I am dreading it...Click to expand...

:hugs: Because of the needles or because of potential results?

My thing is, I'd really just rather know if there's an issue - so I can deal with it and hopefully get knocked up sooner... 

Sure you'll be sweet anyway :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Because of the needles and because of the strangers going up my cooter....:blush:


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> Because of the needles and because of the strangers going up my cooter....:blush:

Oh yeah fair enough :D

BUT, you'll have to get used to that for when you're pregnant and people are poking around up there pretty much 24/7! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Because of the needles and because of the strangers going up my cooter....:blush:
> 
> Oh yeah fair enough :D
> 
> BUT, you'll have to get used to that for when you're pregnant and people are poking around up there pretty much 24/7! :haha:Click to expand...

your not wrong there googly but your pregnant so its worth it :winkwink:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - sorry your boss is still being an arse he's probably trying work out why you made a grievenace about him. I find people who act like him don't think they are doing anything wrong. Lets hope it works and he starts treating you like any ordanairy human being hun.

Hi to all the newbies my fx and :dust: to you all. Also fx for all those who are about to undergo testing.

AFM - waiting for tomorrow or monday evening when me and OH can start :sex: again so can get cracking with this cycle.


----------



## Wendyk07

oorweeistyin said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> I'm out, first :witch: after loss came at cd35 on a 30 day cycle.
> 
> FX for next month, GL to all you ladies for you :bfp:'s

Sorry the witch got you hun. :hugs:





rjsmam said:


> long hard wk... was so hopeful... my wk end has started with the arrival of the :witch: at 10dpo
> 
> i'm out - good luck to the rest of you & I hope not to see any of you in the oct thread! (in a good way!)
> 
> :flower:x

Aww hun, sorry the old bag got you as well. :hugs:





NAPzWife said:


> Okay last night BFN and this morning got BFN but still feel preggers nausea and sore boobs and twinges and just went potty and got light pink implantation bleeding we hope AF not due till the 14th(so weird) no cramps hot flashes will keep posted last pregnancy had Positive negative positive so confussing--please keep FXed for us

Dont lose hope, you could be a late implanter. Everything crossed for you. :hugs:





Ferne said:


> Congrats to everybody who got a BFP! That's wonderful.
> 
> Unfortunately, for me, AF came on Wednesday. I am devastated. This is my 6 month TTC and it has really taken a toll on me mentally. It's also hard on our marriage. On Monday I will be getting and HSG Xray. Fun!

You to huh? Sorry hun. :hugs:





sadie said:


> Af arrived today.
> 
> Clomid 100mg starts on monday cd4, with monitoring and a trigger shot.
> 
> IUI in less than 2 weeks, if the timing is right for when DP gets into town..... He arrives on sunday, the 18th.

She giving us one hell of a beating this month. Sorry she got you hun. :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Whilst looking through some old diaries of mine I found the following info that was given to me back in 2009 about the lines on the CBFM sticks:

The line closest to the pee end of the stick is the LH
The line at the other end of the stick is the Oestrogen
The Oestrogen line gets lighter as it rises and the LH gets darker
Oestrogen rises a few days before LH which gives you the High reading and when LH rises you get the Peak reading
The Oestrogen line changes first

Thought this would be interesting for those who use the CBFM and wondered about the 2 lines.


----------



## Nolly

I'm out! The witch arrived this morning! Was expecting her so no great surprise. 

As for next month I don't even know if we are ttc anymore! Things are a bit complicated at the moment.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Nolly, hope you manage to get things sorted.


----------



## shmoo75

Nolly said:


> I'm out! The witch arrived this morning! Was expecting her so no great surprise.
> 
> As for next month I don't even know if we are ttc anymore! Things are a bit complicated at the moment.

Sorry :witch: got you hun and I hope all is ok with you and your OH hope you can get back on the TTC wagon soon hun. Sending you :hugs::hugs: as you seem to need them at the mo.


----------



## Nolly

Thanks girls! DH says he doesn't want children now and nothing I can do will change his mind. It's an ongoing thing and as I said it's complicated. We are going to see a counsellor Monday week but I am not too hopeful. So not only will I losing my only hope of having a child, I will probably lose my husband. Life sucks at the moment!


----------



## Jodes2011

Nolly said:


> Thanks girls! DH says he doesn't want children now and nothing I can do will change his mind. It's an ongoing thing and as I said it's complicated. We are going to see a counsellor Monday week but I am not too hopeful. So not only will I losing my only hope of having a child, I will probably lose my husband. Life sucks at the moment!

oh i'm so sorry nolly :hugs::hugs::hugs: i can completely understand what your going through and yes it does suck. I hope you can both get something sorted. ttc is a very emotional rollercoster for all involved. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nolly said:


> Thanks girls! DH says he doesn't want children now and nothing I can do will change his mind. It's an ongoing thing and as I said it's complicated. We are going to see a counsellor Monday week but I am not too hopeful. So not only will I losing my only hope of having a child, I will probably lose my husband. Life sucks at the moment!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Nolly....:cry:....:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

:hugs: Nolly :hugs:
:flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## moggi

:hug: Nolly

Think the :witch: may be just around the corner. STILL haven't plucked up the courage to test, don't know whats wrong with me I usually poas at the drop of a hat. Feeling a bit crampy right now and other half isn't around today (wanted him to be with me when I do it) so I've made a deal with myself to test tomorrow if :witch: doesn't turn up by then.


----------



## LLbean

So sorry Nolly:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Nolly, thinking of you...


----------



## Sus09

Nolly:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NAPzWife

Well today we decided to wait a few more days to test--no spotting over night but at second pee today spotting pink stuff again no cramps back pain and bbs are pinching??? so we are still hoping for the best---Will keep you all updated. Temp is still .5 lower but still high a degree so confused


----------



## TerriLou

Hi Ladies, I think I'm about 5dpo today, so will be testing in about 9 days if AF hasn't got me by then. Temps have been rising well, just hoping for a huge implantation dip very soon. I think it's the first ovulation since my m/c in June. My cycles have never been very regular. Last time I got preg, my boobs started hurting almost straight after implantation, so I'll be looking out fir that and will welcome it if it comes. 

Sorry to those the witch has visited and :hugs: Nolly XX


----------



## NAPzWife

Nolly said:


> Thanks girls! DH says he doesn't want children now and nothing I can do will change his mind. It's an ongoing thing and as I said it's complicated. We are going to see a counsellor Monday week but I am not too hopeful. So not only will I losing my only hope of having a child, I will probably lose my husband. Life sucks at the moment!

:hugs: Keep your head up life is a roller coaster ups and downs--:muaha:


----------



## NAPzWife

Well it's official AF--blah blah blah--getting ready for next month, chinese chart shows Boy till Feb.--FXed for September


----------



## Desperado167

Nolly,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## manuiti

shmoo75 said:


> Whilst looking through some old diaries of mine I found the following info that was given to me back in 2009 about the lines on the CBFM sticks:
> 
> The line closest to the pee end of the stick is the LH
> The line at the other end of the stick is the Oestrogen
> The Oestrogen line gets lighter as it rises and the LH gets darker
> Oestrogen rises a few days before LH which gives you the High reading and when LH rises you get the Peak reading
> The Oestrogen line changes first
> 
> Thought this would be interesting for those who use the CBFM and wondered about the 2 lines.

Yeah, after a while you realise you didn't actually need the really expensive machine! lol But it does make it so much more fun!

Sadie - sorry :witch: got you. Roll on 2 weeks time and I hope your IUI is a big success.

Nolly - sorry :witch: got you too. FXd for you counselling and I hope you guys are able to fix things. Sending you big huge :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Moggi - FXd the :witch: doesn't turn up and you can test! 

NAPzWife - sorry :witch: got you as well. 

Wow! We are getting hammered by her this month. But hopefully that means we're going to get loads of :bfp:s as the month goes on... FXd!


----------



## marmar

A BFP was just detected on two tests!:happydance::flower:


----------



## LancyLass

marmar said:


> A BFP was just detected on two tests!:happydance::flower:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!! Show us some photos! We love pics on here! :img:


----------



## Mon_n_john

marmar said:


> A BFP was just detected on two tests!:happydance::flower:

Congrats Marmar!


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi:


----------



## sadie

I am officially re-adding myself to a sept 30 test date, which will be about 10 days into my IUI....

ps you girls <indigo and daschund> just crack me up. i think you're sisters that were separated at birth!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> I am officially re-adding myself to a sept 30 test date, which will be about 10 days into my IUI....
> 
> ps you girls <indigo and daschund> just crack me up. i think you're sisters that were separated at birth!

I am adopted...so you never know! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats marmar :happydance::happydance: How old are you if you don['t mind me asking - I don't think we have seem you on the over 35's before? :flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

marmar said:


> A BFP was just detected on two tests!:happydance::flower:

:happydance: Congratulations hun :happydance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations marmar wishing you all the best for the next 9 months :flower:


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations Marmar! :wohoo: Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay marmar! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jax41

Nolly :hugs::hugs: so hope things work out okay for you x

:yipee::yipee: Marmar marvellous news, congrats!!

Googly/Indigo - know what you mean about the tests, I HATE needles with a passion, in fact I had to have another blood done because I was so nervous and the Dr said it gave a false reading:dohh: And Indigo, I'm with you on things being 'shoved up there' that shouldn't be, kind a goes against my principles so I'm kind of wondering if, for me, ignorance is bliss....:shrug:

AFM - CD5 so this weekend I've had a few too many :wine: and it felt fab!!! :yipee::yipee:

Loads of :dust: for all of you left to test and big :hugs: for those that the :witch: has got xXx


----------



## lafaith

waiting to test. Af expected on 19th tested today knew it was to soon got bfn. going to waith 5 days and test again. baby dust to us all.


----------



## manuiti

Woo hoo marmar!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!! We want pics! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. :flower:

FXd for you sadie and lafaith!

afm - I got the egg on my cbfm today so I'll be ovulating tomorrow or Tuesday. :coffee:

Sending everyone lots of :dust: and :hugs::hugs::hugs: to those who need one.


----------



## googly

Hey Wendy, could you poss. put me down for a 30 Sept testing date? Think I'll just be able to squeeze another one in this month.

Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## Aunt Daisy

Hi, :hi:
Can I add my name to the testers for September please. AF due 22 Sept, not sure when I'll test, I'll see how long I can hold out for this month!
:dust:
Thanks


----------



## moggi

Congrats Marmar thats wonderful news :flower:

Think I may be out this month ladies. :witch: hasn't got me yet but I did just get a :bfn: :cry: Oh well, it isn't over till she shows is it? O:)


----------



## marmar

Thanks all! I am nervous and excited! As for age, I am 35! This will be my first kiddo ( if all goes well). As for pics see below. I have another test that has the "pregnant" thing with it but I did not take a pic of that one.
 



Attached Files:







img027.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 13









img025.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looks great marmar!!! Definite :bfp:!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Marmar, great lines!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Allrighty ladies, my next blood test to check for HCG doubling is tomorrow morning. At this point it will need to be more than double from my last blood test since my last one was on Thurs. so tomorrow's is 4 days later. 

It's my last blood test, the next step is an ultrasound 2 weeks from now. I'm going to be crazy with worry and anticipation all day. I know everything will be fine but all your positive thoughts and/or prayers would be greatly appreciated! Wish me luck please, the test is tomorrow at 8:45 a.m. Love you all!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon......

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cebethel

Mon_n_john said:


> Allrighty ladies, my next blood test to check for HCG doubling is tomorrow morning. At this point it will need to be more than double from my last blood test since my last one was on Thurs. so tomorrow's is 4 days later.
> 
> It's my last blood test, the next step is an ultrasound 2 weeks from now. I'm going to be crazy with worry and anticipation all day. I know everything will be fine but all your positive thoughts and/or prayers would be greatly appreciated! Wish me luck please, the test is tomorrow at 8:45 a.m. Love you all!

Oh geez! I missed A LOT! Congrats mon! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Moni todo va a salir bien...do let us know!!!


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Marmar!!! :dust::dust::dust:
Mon..tons of :dust::dust::dust:

Eva- Glad to see you back:happydance: Hope all is well with you:thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

cebethel said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Allrighty ladies, my next blood test to check for HCG doubling is tomorrow morning. At this point it will need to be more than double from my last blood test since my last one was on Thurs. so tomorrow's is 4 days later.
> 
> It's my last blood test, the next step is an ultrasound 2 weeks from now. I'm going to be crazy with worry and anticipation all day. I know everything will be fine but all your positive thoughts and/or prayers would be greatly appreciated! Wish me luck please, the test is tomorrow at 8:45 a.m. Love you all!
> 
> Oh geez! I missed A LOT! Congrats mon! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Eva!:hugs:


----------



## Abbys mommy

I got my :bfp: Please update.


----------



## LLbean

Congrats AM!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Abbys mommy!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

congrats abbysmommy, marmar and any other fresh BFP's i may have missed.


----------



## shmoo75

Marmar & AbbysMom - :happydance::happydance: huge congrats to you both on your :bfp:'s

Nolly - :hugs::hugs: I really hope counselling can help you guys.

AFM - back on the :sex: train as of last night so here we go. Will start testing using my CBFM from Wednesday morning so onwards and upwards on my 4th cycle of TTC #2


----------



## Desperado167

shmoo75 said:


> Marmar & AbbysMom - :happydance::happydance: huge congrats to you both on your :bfp:'s
> 
> Nolly - :hugs::hugs: I really hope counselling can help you guys.
> 
> AFM - back on the :sex: train as of last night so here we go. Will start testing using my CBFM from Wednesday morning so onwards and upwards on my 4th cycle of TTC #2

Good luck Hun,come on you can and will do it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Congrats Marmar, and a.m :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Happy and healthy nine months ,xxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

shmoo75 said:


> Marmar & AbbysMom - :happydance::happydance: huge congrats to you both on your :bfp:'s
> 
> Nolly - :hugs::hugs: I really hope counselling can help you guys.
> 
> AFM - back on the :sex: train as of last night so here we go. Will start testing using my CBFM from Wednesday morning so onwards and upwards on my 4th cycle of TTC #2

shmoo, im back on the :sex: as of last night too. looks like we r bonk buddies this week, lets hope we get to be bump buddies in a few weeks. good luck, and have fun :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Mon :hugs::hugs: big BIG hugs, thinking about you and wishing everything is going to be okay xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations abbysmom i wish you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: Congratulations Abbys mommy :wohoo:


----------



## Jodes2011

Good luck monica i'm sure everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

I dont usually SS but i couldnt help it yesterday. I have a sharp pinching pain about an inch right of my belly button and down a bit. This went on all day and really stopped me in my tracks a few time(tis why i noticed it really). My temp has dropped a little this morning as well so i am hoping this is a good sign and maybe implantation.

:)


----------



## Wendyk07

Good luck Mon. Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Congratulations AbbysMom :happydance:

Good luck Mon :flower:

Wendy fx'd :flower:

Had second :bfn: this morn feel so stupid to even think it might have been positive :cry: Want the :witch: to show now so at least I can get on with a new cycle. Sorry to be a moanbag girls.


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck Mon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Moggi - don't feel stupid, we all want it so badly that I know I have had at least 2 or 3 cycles where I have been convinced I was pg :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## moggi

Thanks Butterfly :hugs: My last 5 cycles have been spot on, looks like my body has decided to start playing games with me :growlmad: Even OH was convinced this month and he's usually oblivious lol. Keep thinking maybe the tests were a bit naff (boots own brand ultra cheap ones wish I'd had more money to get First Response) but deep down I know I'm just making excuses. Oh well, onwards and upwards :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Good luck Mon :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Moggi - don't feel stupid, we all want it so badly that I know I have had at least 2 or 3 cycles where I have been convinced I was pg :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Moggi ,same here Hun,at least a dozen times I have been near 100 percent convinced I was preg ,don't beat yourself up ,love and dust Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## moggi

Thanks Hun :hugs: same to you too :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> Allrighty ladies, my next blood test to check for HCG doubling is tomorrow morning. At this point it will need to be more than double from my last blood test since my last one was on Thurs. so tomorrow's is 4 days later.
> 
> It's my last blood test, the next step is an ultrasound 2 weeks from now. I'm going to be crazy with worry and anticipation all day. I know everything will be fine but all your positive thoughts and/or prayers would be greatly appreciated! Wish me luck please, the test is tomorrow at 8:45 a.m. Love you all!

Saying a prayer for you right now lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

moggi said:


> Keep thinking maybe the tests were a bit naff (boots own brand ultra cheap ones wish I'd had more money to get First Response)

Hey Moggi, you might want to get yourself down to Boots asap. My local Boots had a 2 for 1 offer on FR last week which made them really resonable compared to normal. Worth stocking up for the future! x


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> I dont usually SS but i couldnt help it yesterday. I have a sharp pinching pain about an inch right of my belly button and down a bit. This went on all day and really stopped me in my tracks a few time(tis why i noticed it really). My temp has dropped a little this morning as well so i am hoping this is a good sign and maybe implantation.
> 
> :)

Keeping everything fixed for you huni,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

FX Wendy; FX Mon; don't give up hope Moggi; and big congrats to all the BFPs!!


----------



## moggi

LancyLass said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> Keep thinking maybe the tests were a bit naff (boots own brand ultra cheap ones wish I'd had more money to get First Response)
> 
> Hey Moggi, you might want to get yourself down to Boots asap. My local Boots had a 2 for 1 offer on FR last week which made them really resonable compared to normal. Worth stocking up for the future! xClick to expand...

Thanks Hun I'll check that out :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

We're getting the tail end of a hurricane here today. Its wild. Apparently its to get worse and there are already trees down and power outages.

I think we should all be sent home. LOL i dont feel well anyway and its definately a duvet kind of day. :)


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> We're getting the tail end of a hurricane here today. Its wild. Apparently its to get worse and there are already trees down and power outages.
> 
> I think we should all be sent home. LOL i dont feel well anyway and its definately a duvet kind of day. :)

Same here Hun ,am just sitting on my ass on my iPad ,:haha:


----------



## LancyLass

Yeah windy here too (and not just my dodgy digestive system :haha:) Haven't seen the gales they promised us yet though, maybe they're on their way.
Hope your not feeling well is a good omen!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Think the gales are up here just now Lancy. Will sent them down lol


----------



## moggi

Its pretty windy down here, blown my cheap plastic garden furniture all over the place lol


----------



## LancyLass

moggi said:


> Its pretty windy down here, blown my cheap plastic garden furniture all over the place lol

Hmm, good point, maybe I'd better go and check there's nothing in the garden that's going to blow away!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:dance: Abby's Mommy, congrats!!!!
Fingers crossed Wendy, your chart looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy whatever happened to amommy? I thought she had a :bfp: too? Any news?


----------



## Wendyk07

Bugger! I hadnt thought about the garden. DS's balls from his ballpit will be everywhere.


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug - i think the witch caught here. I noticed her ticker was on CD6 the other day. :(

I will update the front page as soon as i get home. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

I'm going to start the POASathon tonight. LOL 

Been going cold turkey since last weeks OPK's and now its time to switch to the HPT's. LOL


----------



## moggi

Wendyk07 said:


> Bugger! I hadnt thought about the garden. DS's balls from his ballpit will be everywhere.

Nightmare! I've just left my stuff where its landed, i'm in one of those can't be bothered moods today. 

OH just informed me he's been prescribed medication for the forseeable future which has potential side effects of erectile dysfunction and oligospermia...... the futures not looking great today. They say bad news comes in threes, so far today :bfn:, now his medication what will be next? Oh of course it'll be the :witch: wont it? :rolleyes: LOL 

I think for my own sanity I will choose to laugh rather than cry :dohh:


----------



## Wendyk07

:hugs: Moggi :hugs:

Stay positive hun, its only potential side effects and he might not get any of them. You should see the list of potential side effect on the box of my morphine patches and i havent had one of them.

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck with your POAS marathon Wendy!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## moggi

Wendyk07 said:


> :hugs: Moggi :hugs:
> 
> Stay positive hun, its only potential side effects and he might not get any of them. You should see the list of potential side effect on the box of my morphine patches and i havent had one of them.
> 
> :hugs:

Yes you're quite right :hugs::hugs: I'm just in one of those moods today. Not surprised about potential side effects of morphine, poor you its pretty heavy duty stuff! 

On a lighter note, hows the wind up there? My poor cat just nearly got swept off her paws whilst running up the garden :laugh2: Shouldn't laugh but it did look funny :haha:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - :thumbup: on the poas marathan. I will be using OPKs before I use my IC HPTs. I got the strongest + OPK ever the night before I got my :bfp: with DD. As I ahve over 60 OPKs I will use those first and if they are + I will then move onto HPTs :wacko: and a bit backward I know but I think why not.


----------



## Wendyk07

Moggi - its wild and getting worse every hour. havent been home yet to see the state of the garden but i imagine its not a pretty site. 

i made sure all my moggys were in this morning before i left. They might be sitting with there legs crossed but at least they are safe and warm. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Shmoo - I'm with you. I would use all the OPK's first. Well if i had any left that is. I was POAS three to four times per day. Didnt want to miss that surge. lol there may be a couple left though. I will check. I do have a bucket load of HPT's as well so am not fussed about the fact that i'm only 6dpo and it will be negative. i just want to piss on something. :rofl:


----------



## lilmamatoW

So, I've been on vacation for the last week but back today. So, I can report a that :witch: got me on 9/5.:growlmad:


----------



## LancyLass

moggi said:


> On a lighter note, hows the wind up there? My poor cat just nearly got swept off her paws whilst running up the garden :laugh2: Shouldn't laugh but it did look funny :haha:




Wendyk07 said:


> i made sure all my moggys were in this morning before i left. They might be sitting with there legs crossed but at least they are safe and warm. :)

Mine took one look out of the back door and decided better of it! Sensible kitties!


----------



## Sheadknight

Not only did yesterday's test give me a BFN:nope:, but the :witch: showed herself this morning. Grrrrr.... Good luck to those still waiting to test this month! Everything crossed for you gals! [-o&lt;


----------



## Sheadknight

And CONGRATS to A.M.!!! :)


----------



## Sus09

Grrrrr dont know where i am today. My AF has been starting,stopping for the last two days. No full flow yet! I guess wendy you will have to update me with a little witch.

I just wish it started propperly as hormones are killing me!!


----------



## Sus09

Btw, Dmom could you have a look at my chart? Have a massive temp rise, bfn and af triying to start? I thought that temps drop with AF?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Btw, Dmom could you have a look at my chart? Have a massive temp rise, bfn and af triying to start? I thought that temps drop with AF?

Sus, I think you haven't gotten a temp drop yet bc AF hasn't started...sometimes I don't get one until CD1.

I know it sucks, but hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## TerriLou

Hey all, feeling good today. Temp went down this morning and boobs started to hurt. It's about 7 dpo, so I'll see how the next few days go and will probably test on my return to uk on Friday. 

I'm quite hopeful seeing as I caught the first month I ovulated last time, just hope that if I am preg, it'll remain sticky this time. 

Sorry, I'm finding it difficult to keep up to date with everyone elses posts as I'm just using my iPod and can only get Internet connection from one point on the island. Looking forward to getting back to my PC again, but don't want the holiday to end.


----------



## Desperado167

TerriLou said:


> Hey all, feeling good today. Temp went down this morning and boobs started to hurt. It's about 7 dpo, so I'll see how the next few days go and will probably test on my return to uk on Friday.
> 
> I'm quite hopeful seeing as I caught the first month I ovulated last time, just hope that if I am preg, it'll remain sticky this time.
> 
> Sorry, I'm finding it difficult to keep up to date with everyone elses posts as I'm just using my iPod and can only get Internet connection from one point on the island. Looking forward to getting back to my PC again, but don't want the holiday to end.

:flower:Enjoy the rest of your holiday ,hope u get that bfp,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Dmom!

This cycle is very annoying!! can´t wait to finish it and start fresh! I can´t believe I am saying this but I hope the:witch: gets me soon!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Dmom!
> 
> This cycle is very annoying!! can´t wait to finish it and start fresh! I can´t believe I am saying this but I hope the:witch: gets me soon!

You and me both!

Can't believe I am saying this, but Fx'd for AF! :haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dmom!
> 
> This cycle is very annoying!! can´t wait to finish it and start fresh! I can´t believe I am saying this but I hope the:witch: gets me soon!
> 
> You and me both!
> 
> Can't believe I am saying this, but Fx'd for AF! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

I am glad I am not on my own on this one :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sus09 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dmom!
> 
> This cycle is very annoying!! can´t wait to finish it and start fresh! I can´t believe I am saying this but I hope the:witch: gets me soon!
> 
> You and me both!
> 
> Can't believe I am saying this, but Fx'd for AF! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I am glad I am not on my own on this one :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm with you ladies:hugs:...please don't let the witch be late :growlmad:


----------



## Abbys mommy

Never mind..I had the BFP 2 days ago and today :witch:....It is definatley not implantation..It's just too heavy..I guess there is always next month.


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry AM


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: AM


----------



## LLbean

So sorry to hear AM


----------



## Desperado167

Abbys mommy said:


> Never mind..I had the BFP 2 days ago and today :witch:....It is definatley not implantation..It's just too heavy..I guess there is always next month.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Abbys mommy said:


> Never mind..I had the BFP 2 days ago and today :witch:....It is definatley not implantation..It's just too heavy..I guess there is always next month.

:hugs: I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## moggi

:hug: So sorry Abbys Mommy :hugs:


----------



## tinkershell

Fx AM for next month xx


----------



## Tnkzmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope: She is on my trail, that witch..I feel the cramps. she is due to arrive tomorrow and i know it's not over til she is here, but you just get that feeling. Grrrrrr that WITCH on top of the dull cramps, i already have upper back pain since yesterday, she always has to make things better. :thumbup::thumbup: On a lighter note, it's raining cats and dogs here in Las Vegas!!!


----------



## SweetPickles

I've been MIA for awhile...got the flu. Congratulations on all the bfps so far this month and sending industrial-sized baby dust to those of us who will be trying again next month.

Can't believe September is almost half over! Fx'd for all of us who have tests coming up! :kiss:


----------



## shmoo75

AM I am so sorry hun.:hugs::hugs: I have my fx for you that nxt mth you get a super sticky bean.


----------



## SuperAwesome

<Runs in and dumps* a load of baby dust. Runs out again>

I have to deliver this manuscript to my editor on THURSDAY. Argh! Which means I must love and hug you all from afar. Also, I'm down to my last fingernail. <chews>



*Ewww, no, not like THAT. I mean with a truck!


----------



## SilverBirch

Hi everyone. 
I'm new on here, turned 35 this summer, but this is my 12th cycle TTC. 
I don't usually get to test because AF always turns up, but can you add me for 20th? - I should know by then.
Thanks, good luck all!
x


----------



## mum2be38

Despite 10 days of nausea and sore (.)(.)'s the witch has got me tonight, another short 26 day cycle :-( Good luck to all of you still waiting to test


----------



## Mon_n_john

mum2be38 said:


> Despite 10 days of nausea and sore (.)(.)'s the witch has got me tonight, another short 26 day cycle :-( Good luck to all of you still waiting to test

I'm sorry about AF mum2be. :hugs:


----------



## googly

SuperAwesome said:


> <Runs in and dumps* a load of baby dust. Runs out again>
> 
> I have to deliver this manuscript to my editor on THURSDAY. Argh! Which means I must love and hug you all from afar. Also, I'm down to my last fingernail. <chews>
> 
> 
> 
> *Ewww, no, not like THAT. I mean with a truck!

:wave:

Interesting... So what are you...*manuscripting*??


----------



## SuperAwesome

googly said:


> :wave:
> 
> Interesting... So what are you...*manuscripting*??

*Waves*

It's a novel, actually.


----------



## googly

Wow very cool! I'm struggling with writer's block trying to write a report - and that's nowhere near as much of a mission - so I sympathize!

(of course it would help if I didn't keep logging on here......)


----------



## sadie

Major headache from 100 mg of clomid! ugh!

So many new names on here.... I must visit more often.

Wishing everyone a H&H BFP before the end of 2011!


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

Am not so sure this is my month afterall. I have been a narky cow all morning and i am normally only like this a week before AF. Still going to POAS daily though. :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Tnkzmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope::nope: She is on my trail, that witch..I feel the cramps. she is due to arrive tomorrow and i know it's not over til she is here, but you just get that feeling. Grrrrrr that WITCH on top of the dull cramps, i already have upper back pain since yesterday, she always has to make things better. :thumbup::thumbup: On a lighter note, it's raining cats and dogs here in Las Vegas!!!

Awww hun sorry :hugs::hugs: I love las vegas xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

SuperAwesome said:


> <Runs in and dumps* a load of baby dust. Runs out again>
> 
> I have to deliver this manuscript to my editor on THURSDAY. Argh! Which means I must love and hug you all from afar. Also, I'm down to my last fingernail. <chews>
> 
> 
> 
> *Ewww, no, not like THAT. I mean with a truck!

Editor? What do you do hun? :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Am not so sure this is my month afterall. I have been a narky cow all morning and i am normally only like this a week before AF. Still going to POAS daily though. :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

SilverBirch said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm new on here, turned 35 this summer, but this is my 12th cycle TTC.
> I don't usually get to test because AF always turns up, but can you add me for 20th? - I should know by then.
> Thanks, good luck all!
> x

Welcome SilverBirch and good luck :dust:

SuperAwesome - hope you are writing a comedy novel (is there such a thing?) - let me know when you are done cos I'd buy it :haha::haha::haha:

:hug: to anyone the :witch: has got.


----------



## moggi

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Am not so sure this is my month afterall. I have been a narky cow all morning and i am normally only like this a week before AF. Still going to POAS daily though. :)

Awww hun :hugs: its still early days isn't it and I'm stalking your test thread :winkwink:. As for being a narky cow, I feel like the queen of all cows at the moment lol. Still no sign of the witch, feel like an emotional and physical wreck and to top it off other half "tackfully" suggested last night that maybe its early menopause. Thanks sweetheart! Maybe it is but don't wrap it up in cotton wool for me or anything :growlmad: Men eh?! Might POAS for the fun of it later as I've heard less than glowing reports about the test I used. I have been very good this month too, only two tests compared to usual amount lol.

Anyway sorry about my outburst, rant over (its the hormones lol) :flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Am not so sure this is my month afterall. I have been a narky cow all morning and i am normally only like this a week before AF. Still going to POAS daily though. :)

narky sounds good :thumbup: we ladies need to let off steam. best of luck wendy. :flower:

please could you put me down for 27th to test. i am about to hit the big 'O'.


----------



## sadie

Good luck suma! Have fun!


----------



## Rashaa

sumatwsimit said:


> narky sounds good :thumbup: we ladies need to let off steam. best of luck wendy. :flower:
> 
> please could you put me down for 27th to test. i am about to hit the big 'O'.

Good luck suma!!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

err.. Wendy.. i said i was out this month as i had spotting... i wrong! eeeeeeeeek
 



Attached Files:







tests.JPG
File size: 84.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mbababy

rjsmam said:


> err.. Wendy.. i said i was out this month as i had spotting... i wrong! eeeeeeeeek

Fabulous!!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

rjsmam said:


> err.. Wendy.. i said i was out this month as i had spotting... i wrong! eeeeeeeeek

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

rjsmam said:


> err.. Wendy.. i said i was out this month as i had spotting... i wrong! eeeeeeeeek

Omg ,brilliant news ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tnkzmom

rjsmam said:


> err.. Wendy.. i said i was out this month as i had spotting... i wrong! eeeeeeeeek

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:
That is AWESOME!!!! Congrats


----------



## Tnkzmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> :nope::nope::nope::nope: She is on my trail, that witch..I feel the cramps. she is due to arrive tomorrow and i know it's not over til she is here, but you just get that feeling. Grrrrrr that WITCH on top of the dull cramps, i already have upper back pain since yesterday, she always has to make things better. :thumbup::thumbup: On a lighter note, it's raining cats and dogs here in Las Vegas!!!
> 
> Awww hun sorry :hugs::hugs: I love las vegas xxxxClick to expand...

Vega$ is nice, I live in Henderson, about 15 min south of it. Just far enough..LOL! Still waiting for the witch, but i can feel it, cramps last night and now i have panty check today LOL! grrrrr that witch....Thanks for the :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: they are needed. here are some for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Fab news rjsmam!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Congrats rjsmam:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conina

Congrats rjsmam!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Congrats rjsmam!! H&H 9 months!

C Was just thinking of you today ,how are you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

rjsmam said:


> err.. Wendy.. i said i was out this month as i had spotting... i wrong! eeeeeeeeek

https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif CONGRATULATIONS hun https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif

I am so pleased for you. :hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

:cry::cry:Well I believe she is at my doorstep, i have spotting...Grrrrrrr. Guess I will be testing again in Oct!!!!! Grrr that dumb ol :witch:


----------



## LLbean

rjsmam CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

thanks everyone! was utterly convinced i was out as i had spotting.. 

i was working away from home & went for a walk & stumbled upon a chemist so bought the tests simply to experiment with new types... but got a pink line straight away!


----------



## Mon_n_john

RJSMam I am so happy for you, congrats!


----------



## Tnkzmom

:witch::witch::witch: It's official I am out for September, she officially got me. Grrrrrr! Good Luck the rest of Sept Ladies. lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sadie

Awesome news RJ!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Tnkzmom said:


> :witch::witch::witch: It's official I am out for September, she officially got me. Grrrrrr! Good Luck the rest of Sept Ladies. lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sorry hun, there is always next cycle!:hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Mon_n_john said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> :witch::witch::witch: It's official I am out for September, she officially got me. Grrrrrr! Good Luck the rest of Sept Ladies. lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Sorry hun, there is always next cycle!:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks MOn, Glad ur doing well...Lots of HUGS


----------



## crystal443

Congrats rjsmam!!!


----------



## Ellebear

Hi guys,
I got a faint positive at 12 or 13 dpo and 2 days later is seems weaker?
Should i be worried?
thanks in advance


----------



## Wendyk07

Ellebear said:


> Hi guys,
> I got a faint positive at 12 or 13 dpo and 2 days later is seems weaker?
> Should i be worried?
> thanks in advance


Dont worry Ellebear it could just be you urine that was nore diluted than before. Try not to worry. Take another tests, a frer if you have one and post it hun. 

:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

congrats rjsmam, im calling this 'super september', i feel there's a lot more BFP's to come. 

Ellebear, don't panic. you may be testing when your urine is weaker but i also have heard that hormones can change from one day to the next in early stages too. fXed for you. x


----------



## Wendyk07

Tnkzmom said:


> :witch::witch::witch: It's official I am out for September, she officially got me. Grrrrrr! Good Luck the rest of Sept Ladies. lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sorry she got you hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Desperado167 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Congrats rjsmam!! H&H 9 months!
> 
> C Was just thinking of you today ,how are you ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi despie :flower: I'm just bored - nothing to say really. The week since AF arrived has drrraaaaagggggeeedddd so the next two before O will be a nightmare!! How are you hun?


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations rjsmam best wishes x


----------



## Jodes2011

Tnkzmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it will happen hun :kiss:


----------



## Ellebear

the ic sensitive one has nothing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3740.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Conina

Congrats Ellebear!!


----------



## Ellebear

thanks ! i am worried that at 15dpo its really light


----------



## Butterfly67

Ellebear said:


> thanks ! i am worried that at 15dpo its really light

Congrats Ellebear :happydance:, I guess all you can do is keep testing and see the lines get darker. Are you able to get a blood test done over there?


----------



## Butterfly67

Does anyone else want to start the October thread or shall I do it?!


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Does anyone else want to start the October thread or shall I do it?!

go for it butterfly :flower::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations ellebear wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Ellebear

thanks guys!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ellebear said:


> the ic sensitive one has nothing!

Any idea of the sensitivity of the top test?


----------



## Ellebear

it's a 50
bottom is 10 supposedly


----------



## dachsundmom

If a 50 gives you consisten lines and a 10 does not, I would assume it is the test and not you.


----------



## Desperado167

Congrats Ellebear,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Ellebear said:


> the ic sensitive one has nothing!

I see lines on both of them hun. A bit fainter on the IC but they are known for that. I would say thats a definate :bfp:

Congratulations hun. :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## StarSign

rjsmam said:


> err.. Wendy.. i said i was out this month as i had spotting... i wrong! eeeeeeeeek

:happydance::happydance: :thumbup: YAY for you, RJsMom. Happy and Healthy 9!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

StarSign said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> err.. Wendy.. i said i was out this month as i had spotting... i wrong! eeeeeeeeek
> 
> :happydance::happydance: :thumbup: YAY for you, RJsMom. Happy and Healthy 9!!Click to expand...

Congrats to RJsmam and Elle :yipee:


----------



## RNTTC2011

I ovulated earlier this month then last so I have to change my testing date to the 24th! This was my first month temping and it took FF a few days to make sure that I ovulated. That was more stressful I think than the TWW!


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Elle..the line on top looks great!! IC's are a bit fussy sometimes:wacko:


----------



## moggi

This is the place where I have to report that i've now found out why the :witch: didn't turn up this month isn't it? :blush:

Turns out it wasn't a virus after all.... :bfp: Totally in shock, thought I was out this month and probably next month too as I was convinced cycle had gone haywire! Not helped by the dodgy tests I used earlier in the week. 

Good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test this month :dust::dust::dust:

And to all of you testing next month :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats again Moggi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moggi

And Thank you again :winkwink: lol. Just praying this little ones a sticky bean.


----------



## LLbean

moggi said:


> And Thank you again :winkwink: lol. Just praying this little ones a sticky bean.

https://kaushikh29.edublogs.org/files/2011/01/fingerscrossed-fingers-crossed-goodluck-smiley-emoticon-000674-large-1e0yl7u.gif for you...and you may want to update your signature ticker now :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Moggi!! H&H 9 months :)


----------



## moggi

LLbean said:


> moggi said:
> 
> 
> And Thank you again :winkwink: lol. Just praying this little ones a sticky bean.
> 
> https://kaushikh29.edublogs.org/files/2011/01/fingerscrossed-fingers-crossed-goodluck-smiley-emoticon-000674-large-1e0yl7u.gif for you...and you may want to update your signature ticker now :haha:Click to expand...

Thank you. Oh yeah, good point! Lol. I'll do it when i log in tomorrow, on my phone at the moment and its all too small and fiddly.


----------



## moggi

Thank you Crystal :hugs:


----------



## sadie

Yeah moggi! Excellent news!!!! xo


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Moggi, guess you won't be needing the October testers thread now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Congrats to Rs, Elle and moggi on your :bfp:'s:happydance::happydance:

Mon - so glad you aredoing well and your levels are doubling nicely. whens your u/s?

Sorry I haven't been on properly as DD is teething and suffering from night terrors!!! OH is sleeping on the single mattress on the floor in the dinning room and I have our king size bed all to myself until tomorrow night:thumbup: I'm taking my temp when I wake up due DD so its at different times. Is there away you can adjust as, fairly new to temping(I did temp for a few cycles in 2008)but quite new to this. All advice welcome. I will go join the October thread.

:dust::dust: to all


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations moggi wow what a turnaround and a fantastic surprise. Try and enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Congrats Moggi!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## rjsmam

congrats Mogi, wishing you h&h pregnancy! :flower: sounds like we got similar shock bfps this month!!! 

x


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: Moggi :wohoo:

Congratulations hun. i will update the front page as soon as i get home.

:hugs:


----------



## crystal69uk

Congratulation Moggi, I bet you are on :cloud9:, well done hunny! :flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

We haev servers and comms issues all over the place today and i am the only one here that knows anything about them. I have been asked to work the weekend, well its wasnt really an ask more of a beg. I couldnt let them down :(

Its been manic here since Monday, i'm missing posts and threads all over the place. 

AFM - well 10dpo and i might have saw a hint of a 2nd line this morning. Maybe just maybe. Again i had to squint and do the hokey cokey lol. When tweaked it looks better. Time will tell. Still a 4-6 days till AF so i am not out yet. lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I have been following your thread on the HPT forum, but I usually just stalk...

Fx'd for you!


----------



## sumatwsimit

congrats on your BFP moggi! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

:yipee::yipee: Congrats rjsmam and moggi!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! Send us all a shower of lucky baby dust when you can x


----------



## moggi

Thank you soooo much everyone :hugs: It certainly was a shock, honestly thought I was ill. Still hasn't sunk in yet!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Babydust for all who want it :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I have a FF question. How do I adjust a temp? for example say I took it at 02:40am and it was 36.09 which is after more than 4hrs sleep but couldn't get another 3+hrs sleep in and took it at my normal time 6am and it was 36.21

Thanks in advance


----------



## belle3pr

How soon do you all test? I'm just starting my two week wait today. :/


----------



## Mon_n_john

Waiting at the dr.s office for my first ultrasound and I'm so nervous. Someone please distract me and send positive vibes my way. = )


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Waiting at the dr.s office for my first ultrasound and I'm so nervous. Someone please distract me and send positive vibes my way. = )

Mon Moni!!!!

:happydance::dust::happydance::hi::yipee::friends::headspin::juggle::wohoo::ignore::holly:


was that distracting enough? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

:bodyb::dance::bike::hug::pizza::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo:good luck mon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Good luck Mon. :hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

for adjusting temps if you google bbt temp adjuster you should come across some free websites where you enter your usual temp time and actual temp time & it'll give you an adjusted temp - that's why i did anyway!

i tested from 10dpo with ic 10mius got bfn - had spotting on the eve of 10dpo and assumed i was out... tested on a whim on 14dpo with superdrug test and amazingly got lovely pink line! 

GOOD LUCK MON ! ! ! ! ! ! :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

i don't get to see midwife til 8wks and no scan til 12wks.... argh... tick tock tick tock!!! :wacko:


----------



## StarSign

Mon_n_john said:


> Waiting at the dr.s office for my first ultrasound and I'm so nervous. Someone please distract me and send positive vibes my way. = )

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

thinking of you mon. my best wishes x


----------



## Jodes2011

Does Wendy have a BFP? haha just been looking at your thread. I hope those lines get darker hun x


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you everyone! Everything went great! I'm still early so all you can see is the sac and a very small yolk sac but placement is great. Had my iv afterwards and that went great too! Next up, heartbeat ultrasound in 10 days.


----------



## dachsundmom

Congrats Mon...:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Way to go Mon!!!!


----------



## TerriLou

Hey Ladies,

Congrats to the new BFPs. 

I'm now home again and its really cold!!! I'm now about 11dpo, still no AF, still with really painful boobs, but got a BFN this morning on £ shop test. I have some ICs, but I'll use them tomorrow morning with FMU, see if that makes a difference. I am certain that the only time my boobs have hurt like this was when I was pregnant earlier this year. Still keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Tnkzmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Tnkzmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it will happen hun :kiss:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks so Much Jodes...I Love my two now, but i feel I need that 3rd one LOL! :dohh: I just need to stop putting so much space between each one. 10 yrs between my daughter and son 16 and 6 and now if it happens soon it will be 7 yrs...oy vey! LOL Thanks again. ON to October..Hoping a lil Sticky pumpkin seed will be my halloween treat and all of u ladies as well. XXOXOXO


----------



## Tnkzmom

TerriLou said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs.
> 
> I'm now home again and its really cold!!! I'm now about 11dpo, still no AF, still with really painful boobs, but got a BFN this morning on £ shop test. I have some ICs, but I'll use them tomorrow morning with FMU, see if that makes a difference. I am certain that the only time my boobs have hurt like this was when I was pregnant earlier this year. Still keeping fingers crossed.

FX'd for you TerriLou!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

moggi said:


> This is the place where I have to report that i've now found out why the :witch: didn't turn up this month isn't it? :blush:
> 
> Turns out it wasn't a virus after all.... :bfp: Totally in shock, thought I was out this month and probably next month too as I was convinced cycle had gone haywire! Not helped by the dodgy tests I used earlier in the week.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test this month :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> And to all of you testing next month :dust::dust::dust:

Congrats MOggi, I remember w/ My son, I thought i was sick w/ something and turns out I was PREGO as well. H & H 9 months :hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

TerriLou said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs.
> 
> I'm now home again and its really cold!!! I'm now about 11dpo, still no AF, still with really painful boobs, but got a BFN this morning on £ shop test. I have some ICs, but I'll use them tomorrow morning with FMU, see if that makes a difference. I am certain that the only time my boobs have hurt like this was when I was pregnant earlier this year. Still keeping fingers crossed.

Fixed for you ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> Thank you everyone! Everything went great! I'm still early so all you can see is the sac and a very small yolk sac but placement is great. Had my iv afterwards and that went great too! Next up, heartbeat ultrasound in 10 days.

Great news mon,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Mon_n_john said:


> Thank you everyone! Everything went great! I'm still early so all you can see is the sac and a very small yolk sac but placement is great. Had my iv afterwards and that went great too! Next up, heartbeat ultrasound in 10 days.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Great news Mon, can't wait to hear about the Heartbeat ultrasound in 10 days


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'm days behind with posts, but...

Congratulations to the BFPs! Wishing you sticky beans!
Congratulations, Mon! You can't see it, but I'm tossing handfuls of baby dust at you. 
To AF's latest victims...*HUG* We'll get her next month! Witch gonna pay! :D


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations Ellebear, Rjsmam and Moggi! :happydance: A great month for BFP's.


----------



## SilverBirch

Gratz to all the pregnant ones! Lots of luck to you :)
I think I'm going to be out tomorrow, pretty sure I feel AF coming :( At this stage I'm usually tempted to POAS or else I never get to use the damn things - does anyone else do that?


----------



## Tnkzmom

SilverBirch said:


> Gratz to all the pregnant ones! Lots of luck to you :)
> I think I'm going to be out tomorrow, pretty sure I feel AF coming :( At this stage I'm usually tempted to POAS or else I never get to use the damn things - does anyone else do that?

I never get to test, b ecause AF gets me before I test, since i wait til she is due. LOL! Good LUck in Oct! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

:hi: SO happy for you Mon!


----------



## Butterfly67

SilverBirch said:


> Gratz to all the pregnant ones! Lots of luck to you :)
> I think I'm going to be out tomorrow, pretty sure I feel AF coming :( At this stage I'm usually tempted to POAS or else I never get to use the damn things - does anyone else do that?

Always - if you can't POAS where is the fun??! :haha::haha:


----------



## mum2be38

Any news fom Wendy?!..... Have eveything crossed for her xx

AFM - AF arrived 3 days ago, so here's hoping for next month!! Wendy - can you please update me on the front page? Thanks xx


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Does Wendy have a BFP? haha just been looking at your thread. I hope those lines get darker hun x

Think it was an evap hun. Todays are blank. :wacko:




Mon_n_john said:


> Thank you everyone! Everything went great! I'm still early so all you can see is the sac and a very small yolk sac but placement is great. Had my iv afterwards and that went great too! Next up, heartbeat ultrasound in 10 days.

I'm so pleased for you hun. :hugs:



TerriLou said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Congrats to the new BFPs.
> 
> I'm now home again and its really cold!!! I'm now about 11dpo, still no AF, still with really painful boobs, but got a BFN this morning on £ shop test. I have some ICs, but I'll use them tomorrow morning with FMU, see if that makes a difference. I am certain that the only time my boobs have hurt like this was when I was pregnant earlier this year. Still keeping fingers crossed.

Everything crossed for you hun. :hugs:



mum2be38 said:


> Any news fom Wendy?!..... Have eveything crossed for her xx
> 
> AFM - AF arrived 3 days ago, so here's hoping for next month!! Wendy - can you please update me on the front page? Thanks xx

Sorry the old bag got you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

AFM - I had a bad night. Didnt get a straight 3 hours sleep so my recorded temp isnt accurate but i had no choice but to record it. It does show a dip though and i suppose it really cant be out much. I tested this morning with what was probably 4/5MU i was up so much i lost track. Either way i couldnt see anything. Posted a pic on my test thread. It really has all the makings of June for me. The maybe lines, no lines, possibly a line on a frer and then no lines again. If this follows suit(June) then i wont have a decent line till 15dpo which is fine but we all know how June ended for me. Anyway, we'll see in a few days if the :witch: arrives. 

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Wendy and FX


----------



## googly

Hope it's 'something' Wendy... FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: lots of love hun i really hope it's a BFP xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Congrats Monica x


----------



## Jodes2011

Tnkzmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tnkzmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it will happen hun :kiss:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks so Much Jodes...I Love my two now, but i feel I need that 3rd one LOL! :dohh: I just need to stop putting so much space between each one. 10 yrs between my daughter and son 16 and 6 and now if it happens soon it will be 7 yrs...oy vey! LOL Thanks again. ON to October..Hoping a lil Sticky pumpkin seed will be my halloween treat and all of u ladies as well. XXOXOXOClick to expand...

Here's to October :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - hope you get your :bfp: this cycle and its a super sticky bean.:dust: and :hugs: to you

AFM - feeling abit strange today like I'm about to O:wacko: My CBFM is still Low, my temp dipped abit(I had to use the adjuster as I woke at 2:50am and I knew I wasn't going to get 3+hrs solid sleep)will see what the OPK says later this afternoon and this evening.


----------



## Milty

No point and even testing tomorrow....I know AF is coming!


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> No point and even testing tomorrow....I know AF is coming!

:cry:


----------



## shmoo75

Milty said:


> No point and even testing tomorrow....I know AF is coming!

sorry that you feel that AF is on her way hun.:hugs::hugs:

AFM - had to use adjuster again this morning and temp has shot up but CBFM still saying Low and the OPK last night was a def - so :shrug: who knows what is going on with me. oh well time will tell I suppose.


----------



## SilverBirch

Up early watching the rugby this morning. 
AF is a day 'late', (usually cd27 sometimes cd28) so keeping me guessing a bit. I'm not gonna get my hopes up though, esp. since the textbook BFN this morning. She'll just be lurking somewhere!
(ooh, Georgia have just scored - that should make the rugby a bit more fun.)


----------



## Desperado167

SilverBirch said:


> Up early watching the rugby this morning.
> AF is a day 'late', (usually cd27 sometimes cd28) so keeping me guessing a bit. I'm not gonna get my hopes up though, esp. since the textbook BFN this morning. She'll just be lurking somewhere!
> (ooh, Georgia have just scored - that should make the rugby a bit more fun.)

Same here with the rugby ,keeping fixed for you Hun for a bfp ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I am glad i am not the only one up with the rugby. My OH got me up super early to watch the Wales match!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am glad i am not the only one up with the rugby. My OH got me up super early to watch the Wales match!!!

It's been on our tv all nite long so dh can rewind and watch all the matches today :growlmad:


----------



## sadie

I wish I could blame it on rugby, at 3:51 in NYC. I am up because my doggy seems to be suffering from incontinence, while she sleeps on my bed. Tonight and last saturday as well.... Going to the vet.....


----------



## Desperado167

sadie said:


> I wish I could blame it on rugby, at 3:51 in NYC. I am up because my doggy seems to be suffering from incontinence, while she sleeps on my bed. Tonight and last saturday as well.... Going to the vet.....

Aww Bless ,poor doggy hope she's ok ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hi: to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## shmoo75

sadie - I hope your dog is ok hun

Not sure what kind of a night I am going to have tonight as DD has a cold. her nose is constantly running and she just isn't herself. fx she should be better in a couple of days.

not many of us on today I hope thats because the rest of you are Oing and your busy getting busy:winkwink: or, celebating :bfp:'s


----------



## Wendyk07

Afternoon Ladies, 

DH is currently watching the football and driving me nuts. Hes almost woke DS up twice with the shouting and celebration. I hate it when the old firm play. 
I've been up most of the night again. Couldnt really temp this morning because i didnt get anymore than 1 1/2 hours at any given time and was really only in bed for 5 hours because DS was up early. So i guessed the temp. 
I hate this waiting game. I just want to know either way now and although i would love nothing more than a BFP i will happy accept the witch so i can get on with October.

Good luck to all testing in the next few days. 

:hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

Wendyk07 said:


> Afternoon Ladies,
> 
> DH is currently watching the football and driving me nuts. Hes almost woke DS up twice with the shouting and celebration. I hate it when the old firm play.
> I've been up most of the night again. Couldnt really temp this morning because i didnt get anymore than 1 1/2 hours at any given time and was really only in bed for 5 hours because DS was up early. So i guessed the temp.
> I hate this waiting game. I just want to know either way now and although i would love nothing more than a BFP i will happy accept the witch so i can get on with October.
> 
> Good luck to all testing in the next few days.
> 
> :hugs:

good luck Wendy - hope you get a nice pink line as answer soon...

i'm hiding upstairs from dh & boys yelling at the old firm game too! 
x


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy ,fixed for a nites sleep and for you to know one way or the other,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AltaMom

hi everyone. I'm 38 and we are ttc our 2nd. I'll be testing on the 21st of Sept, so count me in!


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendy looks like i won't be testing in September now because ovulation hasn't occured yet so if you could take me off the list please. Thanks hun x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Wendy looks like i won't be testing in September now because ovulation hasn't occured yet so if you could take me off the list please. Thanks hun x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jodes2011 said:


> Wendy looks like i won't be testing in September now because ovulation hasn't occured yet so if you could take me off the list please. Thanks hun x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## 37Hopeful

37 Hopeful witch came.


----------



## Conina

:hug: jodes and hopeful


----------



## polaris

Hello everyone. I haven't really posted in this forum before, don't know why! I'm 36 and TTC my second. Could you put me down for testing on September 28th? Going to try and wait until AF is late as I don't like seeing BFN. I had an anovulatory cycle last month but am feeling very hopeful for this month.


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - I'm out this cycle. Let's hope that next cycle is more successful x


----------



## crystal443

AF came for me late last night


----------



## Butterfly67

Just to add to the mass :witch: tally, count me out too thanks Wendy :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> Wendy looks like i won't be testing in September now because ovulation hasn't occured yet so if you could take me off the list please. Thanks hun x

:hugs: but have a feeling you'll be back on the list in a day or two after getting a surprise smiley. don't throw in the towel yet this month. xxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

butterfly :hugs:, crystal and struth :hugs: 

september looks like a bugga of a month all round. best wishes for october. x


----------



## sumatwsimit

wendy, waiting for your updates :) 

we are overdue some more september good news.


----------



## SilverBirch

:nope: 
:witch:
I guess it was just a long cycle for me. 
That's a year for us now :( I guess we earned our trip to the doc.

Fingers crossed for the later testers.


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Wendy looks like i won't be testing in September now because ovulation hasn't occured yet so if you could take me off the list please. Thanks hun x
> 
> :hugs: but have a feeling you'll be back on the list in a day or two after getting a surprise smiley. don't throw in the towel yet this month. xxxClick to expand...

i've just gotten my smiley this morning woohoo :happydance: about bloody time. I'm on day 19 wtf? I won't be testing now till 3rd October just to be on the safe side. :hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry for all those ladies who have gotten their :witch: :hugs:xxxx

And butterfly it's October kidda for us :hugs:xxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Wendy looks like i won't be testing in September now because ovulation hasn't occured yet so if you could take me off the list please. Thanks hun x
> 
> :hugs: but have a feeling you'll be back on the list in a day or two after getting a surprise smiley. don't throw in the towel yet this month. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i've just gotten my smiley this morning woohoo :happydance: about bloody time. I'm on day 19 wtf? I won't be testing now till 3rd October just to be on the safe side. :hugs:xxxxxClick to expand...

haha! fantastic! see, you were patient and it's paid off. :hugs: i'm so pleased for you. so, are you still gonna ditch this thread for testing or keep it on just in case you get a bfp before october? xxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

busy building a website...i'll do anything to try and make this 2ww go faster :)


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Wendy looks like i won't be testing in September now because ovulation hasn't occured yet so if you could take me off the list please. Thanks hun x
> 
> :hugs: but have a feeling you'll be back on the list in a day or two after getting a surprise smiley. don't throw in the towel yet this month. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i've just gotten my smiley this morning woohoo :happydance: about bloody time. I'm on day 19 wtf? I won't be testing now till 3rd October just to be on the safe side. :hugs:xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> haha! fantastic! see, you were patient and it's paid off. :hugs: i'm so pleased for you. so, are you still gonna ditch this thread for testing or keep it on just in case you get a bfp before october? xxxClick to expand...

Haha i know your little pep talk did me the world of good thanks babe what would i do without you :hugs: I don't know what to do :shrug: i reckon i'll test before October don't you? :winkwink: xxx


----------



## RNTTC2011

I broke down and tested last night...:bfn: I know it's still really early but my symptoms really make me think this is my month! No cramping like last month. My boobs hurt so bad! I'm pretty small chested so when they hurt even walking I'm hoping it's more than just PMS symptoms. Also was naseous last night and this morning. Tummy is tight feeling. I had a big temp drop on Saturday so fx'd these are all good signs!


----------



## sumatwsimit

jodie, :flower: any time, :hugs: i think the pep talk included the words 'keep bonking' and 'you'll be covering your ass with all eventualities' :haha: you can breathe now, and enjoy the 2WW. yes, i think you are going to be ready to test before october :thumbup: if i were you i wouldn't be able to hold off testing. xxxxxxx

trying to keep myself busy now. busy web designing (haha im not a pro but it's fun and it's looking good, even dh is impressed), arranging meet ups with friends this week for lunch and attending a group meeting at IWI ( international women of istanbul) on thursady.....lord only knows what that group is about but im game for a laugh. it will help to pass the 2ww for me anyhow.


----------



## sumatwsimit

RNTTC2011 said:


> I broke down and tested last night...:bfn: I know it's still really early but my symptoms really make me think this is my month! No cramping like last month. My boobs hurt so bad! I'm pretty small chested so when they hurt even walking I'm hoping it's more than just PMS symptoms. Also was naseous last night and this morning. Tummy is tight feeling. I had a big temp drop on Saturday so fx'd these are all good signs!

fingers crossed for you. x

im 3/4 dpo and feel nothing yet. we try NOT to symptom spot but just can't help it! i was grumpy last night and DH was raising his eyebrows and smiling to himself ( he's worse than me for symptom spotting). i get calls from him at work and one of the first things he says is 'any signs....?':haha: last month he was shocking for it. i had to tell him in the end to stop symptom spotting!!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Posting in-between meetings. 

Sorry to all those that the :witch: caught out. :hugs:

I havent had a chance to catch up but i will as soon as DS is in bed tonight and will update the front page.

AFM - my temp went up a little this morning but again i didnt get a full nights sleep. DS and DH both have a bug so i spent the night with DS in my arms and changing sheets, pj's and nappies. The past three nights have been hell. The waking in the middle of the night for no reason is killing me. Its no wonder that they say that sleep deprevation is a form of torture. Between that and a sick child i have no chance. Today's IC was as white as snow so i fully expect AF tomorrow or Thursday. i am a little unsure because tomorrow will be 14dpo but thursday would be CD28 and i am usually a 28 day on the dot girl. 
Now you know i dont SS but this afternoon i am gettin constant sharp stabbing pains on the right hand side of my stomach. it might be that i am getting this bloody bug but i cant help but think of the late bfp in June and then what happened after that. Sitting in these meetings with this pain is horrendous. I have an hour and a half left to serve and then i can go home and slouch on the couch. 

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Had no symptoms till Saturday @ 6dpo. Last cycle I cramped the whole two but this month no cramping. My dh is not interested in hearing my symptoms. I've been complaint about my bb's and he just smiles and says ok. Not sure if he wants the updates or not. Also last night a couple of friends were commenting that they looked bigger. Was dressed up for a march of dimes fundraiser... I think they were just shocked to see me in something besides scrubs.


----------



## Jodes2011

RNTTC2011 said:


> Had no symptoms till Saturday @ 6dpo. Last cycle I cramped the whole two but this month no cramping. My dh is not interested in hearing my symptoms. I've been complaint about my bb's and he just smiles and says ok. Not sure if he wants the updates or not. Also last night a couple of friends were commenting that they looked bigger. Was dressed up for a march of dimes fundraiser... I think they were just shocked to see me in something besides scrubs.

GL hun it's still early days hang in there x


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> jodie, :flower: any time, :hugs: i think the pep talk included the words 'keep bonking' and 'you'll be covering your ass with all eventualities' :haha: you can breathe now, and enjoy the 2WW. yes, i think you are going to be ready to test before october :thumbup: if i were you i wouldn't be able to hold off testing. xxxxxxx
> 
> trying to keep myself busy now. busy web designing (haha im not a pro but it's fun and it's looking good, even dh is impressed), arranging meet ups with friends this week for lunch and attending a group meeting at IWI ( international women of istanbul) on thursady.....lord only knows what that group is about but im game for a laugh. it will help to pass the 2ww for me anyhow.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Good Luck to all the Sept Testers left. AF has come and gone so I am on CD5? I think i need to find a thread that tells you start to finish from CD1 til when you test, like when to look for EWCM and all the temping stuff. cause I am still new to this, LOL! I just POAS a few days after AF left and that was it in Aug, :shrug::shrug: So if any of you know where I can go to find the info for step by step, I need someone to hold my hand. Just like all of you wonderful ladies, I WANT A BABY DAG NAMMIT!!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Tnkzmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Good Luck to all the Sept Testers left. AF has come and gone so I am on CD5? I think i need to find a thread that tells you start to finish from CD1 til when you test, like when to look for EWCM and all the temping stuff. cause I am still new to this, LOL! I just POAS a few days after AF left and that was it in Aug, :shrug::shrug: So if any of you know where I can go to find the info for step by step, I need someone to hold my hand. Just like all of you wonderful ladies, I WANT A BABY DAG NAMMIT!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I guess everyone is different but for me I have am approx 27 day cycle with Ov on cd13 but EWCM starts anywhere from cd 8 or 9 so I will start POASing when I see the EWCM. I get 2 days of pos OPKs (well almost pos and one somewhere in the middle that is pos). But as I say, everyone is different :shrug: 

If you temp the whoel cycle you should be able to see when you ov :hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Thanks Butterfly! I dont think I ever notice the EWCM. I will have to see if i can find a Temping device, any suggestions of cheap sites to find one on?? Amazon?? Ebay??


----------



## Butterfly67

Tnkzmom said:


> Thanks Butterfly! I dont think I ever notice the EWCM. I will have to see if i can find a Temping device, any suggestions of cheap sites to find one on?? Amazon?? Ebay??

Yes you can get them pretty cheaply on Amazon, like this


----------



## Tnkzmom

:hugs::hugs: Thank you, I will look at them today! :hugs::hugs:


Butterfly67 said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Butterfly! I dont think I ever notice the EWCM. I will have to see if i can find a Temping device, any suggestions of cheap sites to find one on?? Amazon?? Ebay??
> 
> Yes you can get them pretty cheaply on Amazon, like thisClick to expand...


----------



## LLbean

Ok Wendy...on my official test date... Put me down for a:bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Ok Wendy...on my official test date... Put me down for a:bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

woohoo congratulations :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## RNTTC2011

LLbean said:


> Ok Wendy...on my official test date... Put me down for a:bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS!!!:happydance::happydance::baby::baby:


----------



## SuperAwesome

LLbean said:


> Ok Wendy...on my official test date... Put me down for a:bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

OHMYGOD! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! 

*Blows a "sticky bean" dust storm LLbean's way*


----------



## Aunt Daisy

LLbean said:


> Ok Wendy...on my official test date... Put me down for a:bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations LLbean :happydance:

And thanks for your blog!


----------



## LLbean

thank you all...and yes, enjoy the blog :D


----------



## babyforus

Huge Congrats Elizabeth!!!!:cloud9: HH9!!


----------



## Milty

Congrats Elizabeth!!!


Ummm I could feel AF coming so I didn't buy any tests. Well now I'm late and have no tests. But I'm sure AF will come tomorrow morning. So Sorry I can't give a good update yet.


----------



## Ellebear

congrats!!!
what's your due date?


----------



## Ellebear

what's your blog?


----------



## LLbean

Ellebear said:


> what's your blog?

Due date May 27th ....blog meaning journal..link in my signature


----------



## sumatwsimit

LLbean said:


> Ellebear said:
> 
> 
> what's your blog?
> 
> Due date May 27th ....blog meaning journal..link in my signatureClick to expand...

congratulations elizabeth, that's fab news. really pleased for you. xx


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats LLbean!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning ladies,

My temp dipped well below thw cover line this morning to the witch is on her way today. Onwards and upwards, October here i come. :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry Wendy xx


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry Wendy xx

I'm cool with it Jodes. At least now i know my body is completely back to normal and doing as it should. :thumbup:


----------



## tinkershell

Congrats LLbean!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry Wendy, good luck for next month :dust::dust:

As for me I am two days late, did test and got a :bfn: :nope:

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all Sept testers still waiting for your :bfp:


----------



## Wendyk07

Can hardly type for laughing here. So funny i thought i would share. DH is all suited and booted and ready to leave and decided he should P first because he has a bit of a journey ahead so off he goes. Ealier DS was upstairs with me playing happily in his room while i organised clothes etc but at somepoint he must have went into the loo and placed a balloon in the toilet. DH wasnt looking and P'd everywhere. You should have heard the scream. I ran upstairs as i thought something was wrong but i only got halfway up the stairs before i saw him. I just about wet myself laughing. So so funny. :rofl:


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations LLbean! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Can hardly type for laughing here. So funny i thought i would share. DH is all suited and booted and ready to leave and decided he should P first because he has a bit of a journey ahead so off he goes. Ealier DS was upstairs with me playing happily in his room while i organised clothes etc but at somepoint he must have went into the loo and placed a balloon in the toilet. DH wasnt looking and P'd everywhere. You should have heard the scream. I ran upstairs as i thought something was wrong but i only got halfway up the stairs before i saw him. I just about wet myself laughing. So so funny. :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

LLbean said:


> Ok Wendy...on my official test date... Put me down for a:bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woah! Massive CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance::cloud9::dance:

Lots of love and a HH 9 months to you dear!
xxx


----------



## shmoo75

LL - :happydance::happydance::happydance: here's to a very H&H 9mths so very very happy for you hun

Wendy - :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that was so funny!!!!!!!!! Also bring on the October test fest for you hun and :happydance::happydance: for your body getting back to normal


----------



## Saz100

CONGRATS TO LLBEAN and all the other BFP's this month x


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Ok Wendy...on my official test date... Put me down for a:bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:yipee::yipee: LL, so flippin' happy for you!!!!!! :yipee::yipee: xXx


----------



## marriedatlast

All that PT is bring on is my period it seems... UGh....


----------



## shmoo75

marriedatlast said:


> All that PT is bring on is my period it seems... UGh....

sorry it appears that :witch: is about to fly in for her visit.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

love to all you ladies and may you join me REAL soon!


----------



## wana b a mom

congrats to all the ladies who got a BFP!!!!!! lots of:hugs: to you all!!


----------



## TerriLou

Well, I was completely wrong about this month, have had sore boobs for well over a week now, but :witch: came yesterday afternoon just to show how truly evil she is. Oh well, onwards and upwards to the next cycle, I wonder how long this one will be!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: terrilou but yes, symptom spotting is a recipe for disaster as most symptoms can also be for AF too. FX for you for next month. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Terrilou,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

TerriLou said:


> Well, I was completely wrong about this month, have had sore boobs for well over a week now, but :witch: came yesterday afternoon just to show how truly evil she is. Oh well, onwards and upwards to the next cycle, I wonder how long this one will be!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you hun

AFM: I just got a High on my CBFM:happydance::happydance::happydance: let the :sex: fest begin:happydance::happydance:


----------



## struth

Oh my, oh my, oh my.... I posted the other day to say that I had AF. Well it seems that the witch was playing games with my this cycle. She disappeared yesterday and then my temp also jumped.

Testing this morning and got my bfp :happydance:

After my mmc last month I am very nervous but also ever so slightly excited. Can you change my AF to bfp please Wendy?


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Struth, i am so happy for you. Huge Congratulations hun. :wohoo: :wohoo:

**praying for a sticky bean**

Will update the front page as soon as i get home.

:hugs:


----------



## moggi

Congrats struth :happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

struth said:


> Oh my, oh my, oh my.... I posted the other day to say that I had AF. Well it seems that the witch was playing games with my this cycle. She disappeared yesterday and then my temp also jumped.
> 
> Testing this morning and got my bfp :happydance:
> 
> After my mmc last month I am very nervous but also ever so slightly excited. Can you change my AF to bfp please Wendy?

Super congratulations! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Conina

Yay struth!! Congrats hun


----------



## struth

Thanks ladies - am definitely in shock and OH doesn't believe it at the moment (despite two positive ICs and a digi saying 1-2 weeks!). 

Am hoping that the bleeding doesn't return and time my bean is super sticky x


----------



## crystal69uk

Congratulations, how lovely :flower:, he will believe it soon enough, I hope you have a great pregnancy..Good luck x


----------



## rjsmam

struth said:


> Thanks ladies - am definitely in shock and OH doesn't believe it at the moment (despite two positive ICs and a digi saying 1-2 weeks!).
> 
> Am hoping that the bleeding doesn't return and time my bean is super sticky x

:yipee: yay!! congrats - i was exactly the same - assumed i was out as had spotting...... H&H 9months to you

x


----------



## struth

rjsmam said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies - am definitely in shock and OH doesn't believe it at the moment (despite two positive ICs and a digi saying 1-2 weeks!).
> 
> Am hoping that the bleeding doesn't return and time my bean is super sticky x
> 
> :yipee: yay!! congrats - i was exactly the same - assumed i was out as had spotting...... H&H 9months to you
> 
> xClick to expand...

Oooh really? How much spotting did you have (if you don't mine me asking?). I spotted last pregnancy but this was a full on bleed. I really thought it was AF. Tampons were used and everything! Was yours similar?


----------



## Jax41

:yipee::yipee:Struth!!!! Oh wow fab news, I'm so hoping, wishing and praying that this little bean is super sticky and stays put for a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## TerriLou

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: terrilou but yes, symptom spotting is a recipe for disaster as most symptoms can also be for AF too. FX for you for next month. :hugs:

Thanks for the :hugs: I've never had the sore boobs with AF before, the only other time I had them was when I was preg last time (oh, and when they were first growing too - OUCH!!!!)


----------



## LLbean

Terrilou...sorry the witch got you 

struth...CONGRATS!


----------



## Wendyk07

Afternoon ladies,

Well AF has definately landed with a bang. I thought the pain yesterday was bad but today its much worse. Ooooouuuuuuccccchhhh! 

Am back on the epo this cycle. I o'd two days early without it last cycle which is fine but i know i feel the dfference right now. i am never this bad. Its getting to the point where i dont know if i can continue at work this afternoon when i really want to be curled up with a hot water bottle.


----------



## Butterfly67

Struth, struth! That is great news! keeping everything crossed for a sticky one this time :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bummer Wendy, I know what you mean - I don't know how I would cope if I had a proper job, at least I didn't puke this month which was a blessing so it was maybe either the maca or the RJ/BP that stopped that although the cramps were still pretty bad so I can sympathise with you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AltaMom

Good Morning Ladies!

Congrats on the BFP's!

As for me...14 DPO...what I thought was a faint + last night... but a BFN this am :( I do have irregular cycles, but today is 28 days, so figured it would be my test date. I have what I think are symptoms, just like with my DS, nausea, sore BB's, and very dizzy. Ugh!

I'll probably end up POAS every morning now until I get AF of a BFP. I can't help it... I'm hopeless once I get tests in the house


----------



## Wendyk07

AltaMom said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> Congrats on the BFP's!
> 
> As for me...14 DPO...what I thought was a faint + last night... but a BFN this am :( I do have irregular cycles, but today is 28 days, so figured it would be my test date. I have what I think are symptoms, just like with my DS, nausea, sore BB's, and very dizzy. Ugh!
> 
> I'll probably end up POAS every morning now until I get AF of a BFP. I can't help it... I'm hopeless once I get tests in the house

Keep Pssssssing. LOL

I p'd on all my sticks this month. I am totally out. If DH finds out i am up the creek without a paddle because he knew how many i had.

Good Luck

:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Struth, struth! That is great news! keeping everything crossed for a sticky one this time :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Bummer Wendy, I know what you mean - I don't know how I would cope if I had a proper job, at least I didn't puke this month which was a blessing so it was maybe either the maca or the RJ/BP that stopped that although the cramps were still pretty bad so I can sympathise with you :hugs::hugs:

i am never like this. A few hours of cramps and then i am good to go. It has to be EPO related. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:yipee: Congrats struth!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

struth said:


> Oh my, oh my, oh my.... I posted the other day to say that I had AF. Well it seems that the witch was playing games with my this cycle. She disappeared yesterday and then my temp also jumped.
> 
> Testing this morning and got my bfp :happydance:
> 
> After my mmc last month I am very nervous but also ever so slightly excited. Can you change my AF to bfp please Wendy?

congratulations struth xxx:hugs:


----------



## AltaMom

Wendy I didn't buy any tests until yesterday. I bought 4, and have already used 2! I think I might hit the dollar store today and stock up ;)


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats Struth! :wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Wendy...:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Struth - :happydance::happydance::happydance: heres to a very sticky bean and a h&h 9mths for you.

Wendy - sorry the ole hag bag is being rotten to you.

AFM - I think my body is really and trully gearing up to O as, I have just been flirting with the rather young and goodlooking postie that comes into my office:blush: I even made him blush too:haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Struth, struth! That is great news! keeping everything crossed for a sticky one this time :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Bummer Wendy, I know what you mean - I don't know how I would cope if I had a proper job, at least I didn't puke this month which was a blessing so it was maybe either the maca or the RJ/BP that stopped that although the cramps were still pretty bad so I can sympathise with you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> i am never like this. A few hours of cramps and then i am good to go. It has to be EPO related. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh b*gger, that is not good then :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Elisabeth! It is official now!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations hun! that is excellent news! Hope it is a very sticky one and that you have a Happy and Healthy 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

struth said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies - am definitely in shock and OH doesn't believe it at the moment (despite two positive ICs and a digi saying 1-2 weeks!).
> 
> Am hoping that the bleeding doesn't return and time my bean is super sticky x
> 
> :yipee: yay!! congrats - i was exactly the same - assumed i was out as had spotting...... H&H 9months to you
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh really? How much spotting did you have (if you don't mine me asking?). I spotted last pregnancy but this was a full on bleed. I really thought it was AF. Tampons were used and everything! Was yours similar?Click to expand...

it was mostly brown tbh, i saw red only on wiping once & then it was continuous brown gunk (sorry) from the fri-mon.. i did use tampons as i presumed af was landing but didn't need them....


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations Struth! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Milty

Congrats Struth!


Well you can finally record the AF for me! I was two days late but she finally showed up and with bad cramps was well. :growlmad:

Very weird for me as I may be one day early but I'm never ever late.


----------



## Desperado167

struth said:


> Oh my, oh my, oh my.... I posted the other day to say that I had AF. Well it seems that the witch was playing games with my this cycle. She disappeared yesterday and then my temp also jumped.
> 
> Testing this morning and got my bfp :happydance:
> 
> After my mmc last month I am very nervous but also ever so slightly excited. Can you change my AF to bfp please Wendy?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Fab news Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Milty - sorry she is being such a bitch to you. she does like to mess with us sometimes just to get our hopes up I think.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - I put an adjusted temp in for this morning and a monitor reading og High and FF gave me crosshairs for CD12:shock: I have now put the correct temp in that I took at 3:30am which was after 3.5-4hrs solid sleep last night and FF removed the crosshairs. I don't believe for 1 second that I O'd on CD12 this cycle as my CBFM only started giving me Highs yesterday and the OPK's are - I will use an OPK at noon today and go from there. Does anyone use the adjuster all the time and pinpoint O or, is it just best to use it sometimes?


----------



## Butterfly67

personally I don't believe in the temp adjuster lol. This comes from a couple of times when I woke up earlier and took my temp (like waaay earlier) and then took it again at my normal time and it was not that much different. I am probably wrong but hey ho lol!


----------



## polaris

Butterfly67 said:


> personally I don't believe in the temp adjuster lol. This comes from a couple of times when I woke up earlier and took my temp (like waaay earlier) and then took it again at my normal time and it was not that much different. I am probably wrong but hey ho lol!

I agree, I don't find much difference depending on the time that I take my temperature. I think my chart would be way out if I used adjusted temperatures.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Oh my, oh my, oh my.... I posted the other day to say that I had AF. Well it seems that the witch was playing games with my this cycle. She disappeared yesterday and then my temp also jumped.
> 
> Testing this morning and got my bfp :happydance:
> 
> After my mmc last month I am very nervous but also ever so slightly excited. Can you change my AF to bfp please Wendy?
> 
> 
> congrats struth! and i wish you the BEST this time. hugs. xxxClick to expand...


----------



## AltaMom

Morning Ladies. AF arrived this morning, so you can count me out this month. Ugh!!!!

Congrats to those with BFP's, and good luck to those who still are left to test xoxo


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty, Altamom - I'm sorry the old bag got you to. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

What a bloody day i am having. Was at toddler group this morning which was great as usual but after that the whole day has gone south. DS managed to climb onto the worktop and break the saftey catch on one of the cupboards. He took out two wine glasses and threw them on the floor. There was glass everywhere. I had no shoes on so i had to walk on the glass to get DS out of the kitchen. Feet cut to ribbons i cleaned up the glass. With feet bandaged and DS alseep i decided to put a 2nd load of washing on. It stopped mid cycle. I checked the 1st load which was in the tumble dryer to find that its only blowing cold air and everything is still wet. Arrrrgh! I then checked the weather and it was supposed to be windy but dry so i pinned the washing out on the line. It rained.

It just one of those days but what the hell is going to go wrong next? lol

Oh and my temp has shot back up the last couple of days. I thought i was getting to grips with temping and thought that like last cycle my temps would stay around the 35 mark until O. Am sure i will get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wendy, hopefully DH is bringing you everything you need so you can stay off of your feet! I am sorry your day has sucked ass like this. :hugs:

As far as your temps go, pay no mind to them during AF...they might be very erratic, but that's totally ok. You might want to even consider not temping until around the end of AF...maybe CD5-6.


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> What a bloody day i am having. Was at toddler group this morning which was great as usual but after that the whole day has gone south. DS managed to climb onto the worktop and break the saftey catch on one of the cupboards. He took out two wine glasses and threw them on the floor. There was glass everywhere. I had no shoes on so i had to walk on the glass to get DS out of the kitchen. Feet cut to ribbons i cleaned up the glass. With feet bandaged and DS alseep i decided to put a 2nd load of washing on. It stopped mid cycle. I checked the 1st load which was in the tumble dryer to find that its only blowing cold air and everything is still wet. Arrrrgh! I then checked the weather and it was supposed to be windy but dry so i pinned the washing out on the line. It rained.
> 
> It just one of those days but what the hell is going to go wrong next? lol
> 
> Oh and my temp has shot back up the last couple of days. I thought i was getting to grips with temping and thought that like last cycle my temps would stay around the 35 mark until O. Am sure i will get the hang of it eventually.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - so sorry you are having a crap day. here's to the weekend and a :wine::wine: or two.

AltaMom - :hugs::hugs: sorry she got you hun here's to this new cycle

AFM - Thought DD was very nearly over her cold:nope:not tonight she isn't she suddenly was getting all bunged up and snuffly she was having problems breathing with the dummy in and refused to go to sleep. well, 2hrs and 10ml calpol, 10ml gripe water, nasal spray and, calpol vapour plugin thingy later she is asleep:happydance::happydance: its at times like this I question the sanity in TTC #2:haha::haha: oh well hopefully she will be all better by the weekend and can get her back to her old routine of sleeping 7-7. Have decided to try and not use the temp adjuster but to temp when I wake up(or should I say when DD wakes me up)at about 3:30am and then again at about 6amish and see what happens. I picked the wrong cycle to start temping:haha::haha:


----------



## Aunt Daisy

:bfp:Well, I'm really almost embarrassed to say i got a BFP this month, I feel a bit of a fraud to join this month and get a BFP the first month here. (A very happy sort of embarrassed!).

We've only been trying for four months and after 1 week of spotting either side of my :flow: last month, I thought I was in for a longer ride. Maybe it was the extra vit b I took after reading on this site, or maybe the September statistics were my lucky ones. Either way, thank you!
:blush:


----------



## Mbababy

Aunt Daisy said:


> :bfp:Well, I'm really almost embarrassed to say i got a BFP this month, I feel a bit of a fraud to join this month and get a BFP the first month here. (A very happy sort of embarrassed!).
> 
> We've only been trying for four months and after 1 week of spotting either side of my :flow: last month, I thought I was in for a longer ride. Maybe it was the extra vit b I took after reading on this site, or maybe the September statistics were my lucky ones. Either way, thank you!
> :blush:


Congratulations!!!! Great news!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

struth said:


> Oh my, oh my, oh my.... I posted the other day to say that I had AF. Well it seems that the witch was playing games with my this cycle. She disappeared yesterday and then my temp also jumped.
> 
> Testing this morning and got my bfp :happydance:
> 
> After my mmc last month I am very nervous but also ever so slightly excited. Can you change my AF to bfp please Wendy?


Just seeing this now! Congratulations Struth!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Congrats Struth and Aunt Daisy!!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Aunt Daisy!!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

aunt daisy - congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry you had such a bad day Wendy, hope today is better :hugs::hugs:

Congrats Aunt Daisy! :happydance:


----------



## princessjulia

add me 2 yr list 19/9/11 bfp


----------



## shmoo75

Aunt Daisy & Princessjulia - :happydance::happydance: congrats on the :bfp:'s hope you both have a very h&h 9mths

Well, DD is full of cold again being abit of a moo having her morning nap. she is so tired she is so very pale, have used the nasal spray on her and given her loads of cuddles but, she just wont go to sleep on me so have now put her down in her cot. she is having abit of a cry but its not a full on shake the house cry she keeps stopping and starting and making her I'm tired and going to sleep noises. bless her. guess I'm in for a fun filled day. Hope you all have a better day and night then I'm heading for.


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations Aunt Daisy and Princessjulia! Happy and healthy nine months to you both.

AFM I'm out this month. The witch caught me this morning. :cry:


----------



## Mbababy

princessjulia said:


> add me 2 yr list 19/9/11 bfp


Wow! Congrats! What a great month Sept. is turning out to be!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Princess Julia!!!!


----------



## Rashaa

:kiss: Hi guys, jumping in say hi. sorry I have been AWOL for a bit...saw my doc on the 16th, and alhumdulelah [thanks to God] All my numbers are very good - my fibroid is acting like a natural IUD. 

Hubby's SA was awesome, from a 2mL sample, 76% motility, 108million plus, I can't remember morphology, I want to say 12%, she said it was incredibly high [good egyptian genes lol] long story short, his guys are healthy...

My numbers were equally good, I am ovulating, I have a lot of eggs, she was expecting like only 4 antrals, they counted 14 on one side, 12 on the other....in essence thanks mom for the good genes too! [in her words, I will be reproductive at LEAST a few more years....]

We have my procedure booked, and it may take a few passes to get it all out..we are hoping to be completely medically cleared by April, and then will proceed with the baby dancing :D. 

Doc's also really happy with my cycle [thanks to you guys...I gave her my charts, and she was impressed], and I will maintain them going forward, but no potential babies until the mass is out....I won't stop my cycles with hormones, but we will use protection ...She realizes we could have a pregnancy this month [we were unprotected during O days...] but...we will wait and see.

That's it, I have to catch up on a lot... but sending :dust: to all !!! :hugs::happydance:hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will cross post to reach everyone...sorry for repeat msgs.


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> Congrats Princess Julia!!!!

OMG!!!! I have been gone too long LLBEAN has a BEAN!!!! I am so so happy for you! *high five* WTG!!!!!

:happydance:

I was posting a quick hi, and saw your signature and went OMG, OMFG she's preggos  AWESOME


----------



## LLbean

thanks so much :D


----------



## yoyojojo

3 days late with a bit of spotting. I am scared to get my hopes up.


----------



## Milty

Sept has been great with all the BFP's

Is anyone planning on doing the Oct. thread?


----------



## googly

I think Butterfly has started one already...


----------



## Milty

I'm blind sometimes...


----------



## Butterfly67

yoyojojo said:


> 3 days late with a bit of spotting. I am scared to get my hopes up.

Are you going to test?


----------



## gea

Hi

Can you put me down for testing sept 28th? (I am hoping AF is MIA as are all of you! :) )

Thank you :)


----------



## Aunt Daisy

princessjulia said:
 

> add me 2 yr list 19/9/11 bfp

Congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Aunt Daisy

princessjulia said:


> add me 2 yr list 19/9/11 bfp

Congrats Princess Julia!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## yoyojojo

Butterfly67 said:


> yoyojojo said:
> 
> 
> 3 days late with a bit of spotting. I am scared to get my hopes up.
> 
> Are you going to test?Click to expand...

so gutted AF arrived this morning. Will this never end.....


----------



## Butterfly67

yoyojojo said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yoyojojo said:
> 
> 
> 3 days late with a bit of spotting. I am scared to get my hopes up.
> 
> Are you going to test?Click to expand...
> 
> so gutted AF arrived this morning. Will this never end.....Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

YoYo :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

yoyojojo said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yoyojojo said:
> 
> 
> 3 days late with a bit of spotting. I am scared to get my hopes up.
> 
> Are you going to test?Click to expand...
> 
> so gutted AF arrived this morning. Will this never end.....Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinkershell

Morning all 

Hope your well today :flower:

I am afraid that the :witch: has landed with full force today :cry:, so on with October and :dust: to us all


----------



## Jax41

Yoyo and tinkershell :hugs:. I know it's hard, but take heart that we ALL feel the same as you do today at some point in our cycles, you're never alone xXx


----------



## gea

No testing for me this month :S AF arrived this morning, so October MUST be the lucky month!! GL to the rest of you - hope someone gets a BFP :)


----------



## Bluebell bun

I'm out this month too. AF started today:growlmad:. And on to October we go....


----------



## Desperado167

Bluebell bun said:


> I'm out this month too. AF started today:growlmad:. And on to October we go....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinkershell

Thanks Jax for your kind words xx


----------



## polaris

Not sure what my body is doing this month. I am 15 dpo and got a BFN this morning (was down for testing tomorrow). I had four days of spotting over the weekend (Thurday and Friday very light spotting of just a few drops, Saturday slightly heavier, and heavy spotting on Sunday) so not sure if that was actually AF? But temperatures are still high! Totally confused!


----------



## babygirl61

Well looks like I am out of it for this month the witch has come for her visit :( maybe next month!


----------



## wana b a mom

:shrug:



polaris said:


> Not sure what my body is doing this month. I am 15 dpo and got a BFN this morning (was down for testing tomorrow). I had four days of spotting over the weekend (Thurday and Friday very light spotting of just a few drops, Saturday slightly heavier, and heavy spotting on Sunday) so not sure if that was actually AF? But temperatures are still high! Totally confused!

try testing again in a couple of days?


----------



## polaris

wana b a mom said:


> :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what my body is doing this month. I am 15 dpo and got a BFN this morning (was down for testing tomorrow). I had four days of spotting over the weekend (Thurday and Friday very light spotting of just a few drops, Saturday slightly heavier, and heavy spotting on Sunday) so not sure if that was actually AF? But temperatures are still high! Totally confused!
> 
> try testing again in a couple of days?Click to expand...

Thanks. My temperature dropped this morning though so I'm thinking that the spotting must have been AF. I'm worried now because my last two periods have been super light. The previous month I put it down to having an anovulatory cycle but now I'm wondering if there is a problem as it's not normal to have that light of an AF. Anyway, can you put me down for AF please? I've changed my chart to 'light flow' on Sunday so I'm on to the next cycle.


----------



## gea

I have never ever been in so much pain during AF... Often I get a little pain in my lower back and maybe a little cramps in 1-2 days before AF arrives. But this time I have had cramps for a week before AF and severe lower back pain since 1 day before - and it is still very painfull on day 3 of AF! I bleed somewhat heavy, but not really heavy. 

Have any of you tried something like this? I am absolutely knackered (and I am doing a written exam this week, so not so happy about that :S)..

Hope the last of you get BFPs !!! FX


----------



## Saz100

What a rollercoaster....after a faint BFP on thursday I dared to think I might have cracked it this month....not to be as AF followed on Friday with a vengeance!!!! I'm fed up of this TTC and might have to put it on a backburner as finding it very difficut to pick myself up! Good luck to all the remaining September testers:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls,

Havent been around here much in the last wee while. Life has been a bit manic. 

Sorry to all that the witch caught out. Hopefully i will get a chance to catch up properly later.

AFM - Well OPK's are still negative buy i dont expect a positive one until cd12-14. DH hasnt been well so havent managed any :sex: yet and i dont know if we will. Dont know WTH my temps are doing this month but i will persevere with it. DS dropped my laptop and its dead so i havent been on from home. Will hopefully get a new one today. He also broke my telly, threw a car at it. My beautiful 2 year old 52inch sony is dead and the insurance company is being a bitch. Like i said its been manic. lol


----------



## sumatwsimit

Saz100 said:


> What a rollercoaster....after a faint BFP on thursday I dared to think I might have cracked it this month....not to be as AF followed on Friday with a vengeance!!!! I'm fed up of this TTC and might have to put it on a backburner as finding it very difficut to pick myself up! Good luck to all the remaining September testers:hugs:

so sorry saz, i know that feeling when you are all high and you're thinking this is it :hugs::hugs::hugs: don't give up. 

i'm on the list to test yesterday but nothing to report...11dpo and BFN on frer :nope: scared to test today ( and being tight with my tests) so will test again tomorrow, but have a feeling its a big no no. still waiting on af to arrive, so as they say, it's not over 'quite' yet but got a feeling it is.


----------



## Wendyk07

Saz((((hugs)))) I know how you feel. I kinda got my hopes up when someone saw a hint of a line on a frer last cycle and had convinced myself that it was the start of something but AF came with a bang and with a bang i fell right of my cloud 9 and on my arse. im treating this cycle differently. Am back on the EPO and we will :sex: as and when as apposed to every day. Am nice an chilled this cycle. What will be will be.

Fingers crossed that October is out month. :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

babygirl and tinkershell :hugs:


----------



## Saz100

Thanks ladies I appreciate your kind positive words. I know we have all been here and it's nice to have the understanding and support...thanks again and yes....fingersxd for October:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Havent been around here much in the last wee while. Life has been a bit manic.
> 
> Sorry to all that the witch caught out. Hopefully i will get a chance to catch up properly later.
> 
> AFM - Well OPK's are still negative buy i dont expect a positive one until cd12-14. DH hasnt been well so havent managed any :sex: yet and i dont know if we will. Dont know WTH my temps are doing this month but i will persevere with it. DS dropped my laptop and its dead so i havent been on from home. Will hopefully get a new one today. He also broke my telly, threw a car at it. My beautiful 2 year old 52inch sony is dead and the insurance company is being a bitch. Like i said its been manic. lol


wendy - your tv and laptop YIKES! shame ds isn't old enough to do a paper round... that's a big unexpected expense :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg Wendy ,poor you ,:cry:Wot a run of bad luck ,hope things get sorted out for u soon lovely ,much love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks Despie & Sumat, it just seems to be one thing after another right now. I decided not to claim the laptop on the insurance because the telly is more expensive. Not sure what they will do. they will either give us a cheque for the value of the telly or replace new for old. Wish they would hurry the feck up and tell us though.
Dh is feeling a little better today. Still to ill to :sex: but better none the same. he had a major asthma attack and had to be hospitalised over night so i have been wife, mum and nurse for the last few days. Am at work today for a break. lol


----------



## Watson101

Sorry girls - I was away on business last week so couldn't email in but am afraid it was AF and not BFP for me. Good to see some of the September testers did get BFP tho! I had first fertility appointment today and have been prescribed clomid for low progesterone so now am reading up about that. XXXXXX


----------



## shmoo75

Wendyk07 said:


> Thanks Despie & Sumat, it just seems to be one thing after another right now. I decided not to claim the laptop on the insurance because the telly is more expensive. Not sure what they will do. they will either give us a cheque for the value of the telly or replace new for old. Wish they would hurry the feck up and tell us though.
> Dh is feeling a little better today. Still to ill to :sex: but better none the same. he had a major asthma attack and had to be hospitalised over night so i have been wife, mum and nurse for the last few days. Am at work today for a break. lol

Oh hun what bad luck. I hope your OH gets better soon and can resume :sex: duties as he will be needed in a few days.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all whom the nasty :witch: has caught here is to October being the month for all of us.


----------



## polaris

The witch is definitely here today. Not sure what the story was with the spotting at the weekend. :shrug: Anyway I'm marking it CD1 today and onwards to next month. Feeling OK about it. I'm actually just glad that I'm having a normal AF rather than just weird spotting.


----------



## sadie

Hi girls. i am moving myself to october for testing as this friday will be too soon.... Only 8dpo.

Good luck girls!!


----------



## Rashaa

I tested today, and we got a :bfp: OMFG lol...worried about the fibroid but...seeing the doc this week to discuss and hopefully get a scan


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Rashaa!!!


----------



## crystal443

CONGRATS Rashaa!!!!! That's fantastic!!!


----------



## googly

Oh wow, awesome news Rashaa! FX for your docs appt, hope all good.... so much for a natural IUD eh?! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Congrats!!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! Congrats! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## gea

Congrats Rashaa!!! :)


----------



## keekeesaurus

Congrats Rashaa! Brilliant news :happydance:.


----------



## Desperado167

rashaa,that is wonderful news:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sumatwsimit

fab news rashaa, congratulations. x


----------



## Conina

Congrats Rashaa :yipee::yipee::yipee: H&H 9 months!!


----------



## fairytoes

Hi I'm out for September, roll on October testing:thumbup:
GL to all:flower:


----------



## shmoo75

Rashaa - :happydance::happydance: huge congrats hun. Here's to H&H 9mths for you

Fairytoes - :hugs::hugs: sorry she got you. :dust::dust: for October

AFM - FF confirmed O as CD21 so I am 3DPO today:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tinkershell

Congratulation Rashaa :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal69uk

AF got me early this month, :cry:

Congratulations to everyone who has their BFP for September!:flower:


----------



## Rashaa

googly said:


> Oh wow, awesome news Rashaa! FX for your docs appt, hope all good.... so much for a natural IUD eh?! :haha: :happydance:

Yeah, that's what I say... you ladies rock though seriously....I BD'ed at the right time, and I kept a decent chart because of all of the help/support here. I am so happy to be a part of this awesome group. :hug:


----------



## sadie

Woo hoo rashaaaaaaa!!! HH nine months!!!


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Rashaa, fantastic news!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

please update me with a:witch:
the only good thing about it is that now I can start Clomid... we'll see how it goes.......[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Wendyk07

Congratulations Rashaa :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, CD10 already!


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, CD10 already!

Hi hun, 

Its flown in. Probably because things have been so hectic here. DH still not up to :sex: i dont think and i should O in the next few days. Am gonna need a miracle. lol he says he is going to work tomorrow so he must be feeling a little better. Theres always tomorrow. :wacko:

Hows you? Havent caught up with all the threads yet. Did you get a + OPK?


----------



## Wendyk07

Dont know how accurate my temps are this month. I have not been getting 3 hours of solid sleep at any one time so they are all over the place. Hoping they will still pinpoint O though. :)


----------



## Aunt Daisy

:happydance:
Congratulations Rashaa!
:happydance:

wish you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## oorweeistyin

Wendyk07 said:


> Dont know how accurate my temps are this month. I have not been getting 3 hours of solid sleep at any one time so they are all over the place. Hoping they will still pinpoint O though. :)

A question for you Wendyk07, if you know the answer? 

I rarely get past 0300hrs without waking up for the loo.......anytime from then until I get up at 0730hrs. I still temp at 0730hrs when the alarm goes off but I may or may not have had 3 hours sleep. See because I always temp at the same time with or without the 3 hours, will it make much difference???

:dohh: i don't bleedin know lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, CD10 already!
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> Its flown in. Probably because things have been so hectic here. DH still not up to :sex: i dont think and i should O in the next few days. Am gonna need a miracle. lol he says he is going to work tomorrow so he must be feeling a little better. Theres always tomorrow. :wacko:
> 
> Hows you? Havent caught up with all the threads yet. Did you get a + OPK?Click to expand...

Positive OPK and temp drop today! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, CD10 already!
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> Its flown in. Probably because things have been so hectic here. DH still not up to :sex: i dont think and i should O in the next few days. Am gonna need a miracle. lol he says he is going to work tomorrow so he must be feeling a little better. Theres always tomorrow. :wacko:
> 
> Hows you? Havent caught up with all the threads yet. Did you get a + OPK?Click to expand...
> 
> Positive OPK and temp drop today! :hugs:Click to expand...

Are you going to stick to the plan or go every night?


----------



## dachsundmom

Am I supposed to do it again tomorrow night or wait?

I really think I'll have some sort of temp rise in the morning.


----------



## Mbababy

Rashaa said:


> I tested today, and we got a :bfp: OMFG lol...worried about the fibroid but...seeing the doc this week to discuss and hopefully get a scan

Congratulations!!! H & H 9 months!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Am I supposed to do it again tomorrow night or wait?
> 
> I really think I'll have some sort of temp rise in the morning.

You're supposed to do it once more on CD13... even if you get a temp rise...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Am I supposed to do it again tomorrow night or wait?
> 
> I really think I'll have some sort of temp rise in the morning.
> 
> You're supposed to do it once more on CD13... even if you get a temp rise...Click to expand...

Ok...remind me of this when I panic tomorrow, please. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok. I think PP probably hates me now....:haha:

Have you heard from DD?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Ok. I think PP probably hates me now....:haha:
> 
> Have you heard from DD?

I haven't told him yet that you were in charge of his sex life.....:haha:

I talked to DD for a few this morning and she seemed ok; sounds like SD is feeding her more than toast this time...it's a start.:growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

I like the every 48 hours plan..but I have problems sticking to it, once I get +OPK I panic and go for the every 24 hours. I can see where it helps leading up to O because it helps keep everything replenished. Once there's a +OPK isn't better to DTD, and then do it every 24 hours? I always think the day I skip will be the day the egg releases and if I don't have a great enviroment for swimmers to live then they'll have all died and I'll have nothing there for the egg. Then again..my ideas haven't gotten me far in the past with TTC:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I like the every 48 hours plan..but I have problems sticking to it, once I get +OPK I panic and go for the every 24 hours. I can see where it helps leading up to O because it helps keep everything replenished. Once there's a +OPK isn't better to DTD, and then do it every 24 hours? I always think the day I skip will be the day the egg releases and if I don't have a great enviroment for swimmers to live then they'll have all died and I'll have nothing there for the egg. Then again..my ideas haven't gotten me far in the past with TTC:rofl::rofl:

See...you understand! :hugs::haha:

I fear there is nothing left in there but dead jizz! 

Yes...preseed, lol.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Its my OCD:blush: I'm convinced DH has the dumbest swimmers on earth and they're just too dumb to find their way!!


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> Its my OCD:blush: I'm convinced DH has the dumbest swimmers on earth and they're just too dumb to find their way!!

That's much nicer than I normally state it, lol.:haha:


----------



## crystal443

I was being nice,lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I was being nice,lol.

I don't do that, lol:blush:


----------



## crystal443

I know...that's why I like you:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I know...that's why I like you:hugs:

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## sumatwsimit

bloody hell! she's in! :witch: i'm yet another one to fall to the curse of september.

good luck remaining testers. x


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Suma...:hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs:Suma. Can I ask, why do you have a dead mosquito in your avatar???

Dmom/crystal - I was going for 48 hours coming up to O day, then 24 hours. That's what SMEP is, isn't it? I thought it couldn't hurt...


----------



## dachsundmom

Suma....:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> bloody hell! she's in! :witch: i'm yet another one to fall to the curse of september.
> 
> good luck remaining testers. x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry: sorry nat xx


----------



## Conina

Jodes - any testing today??


----------



## shmoo75

Sumat - :hugs::hugs: hun sorry the ole bag got you. here's to October:hugs::hugs:

Jodes - Any news on testing today?


----------



## Wendyk07

oorweeistyin said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Dont know how accurate my temps are this month. I have not been getting 3 hours of solid sleep at any one time so they are all over the place. Hoping they will still pinpoint O though. :)
> 
> A question for you Wendyk07, if you know the answer?
> 
> I rarely get past 0300hrs without waking up for the loo.......anytime from then until I get up at 0730hrs. I still temp at 0730hrs when the alarm goes off but I may or may not have had 3 hours sleep. See because I always temp at the same time with or without the 3 hours, will it make much difference???
> 
> :dohh: i don't bleedin know lolClick to expand...

I'm not the person to ask hun. I'm still trying to get to grips with it myself. I havent been getting 3 hours solid sleep at all and just been recording the temo at the usual time. My chart does look a bit erratic though compared to last month. 

Dmom, NS along with some of the girls that have been charting a while are the experts hun. Am sure one of them will be able to help. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Use this adjuster for the temp taken after you get three hours of sleep, for the rest of this cycle.

You can decide if you want to switch times or continue to adjust if/when you start the next cycle.

Fx'd!


----------



## Rashaa

Suma sorry about the witch :(


----------



## googly

Hi Wendy, well the :witch: finally got me - sorry to end the month on a negative note! Still, it was a good month for :bfp:s - congrats all around and :dust: to the rest of us :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

googly said:


> Hi Wendy, well the :witch: finally got me - sorry to end the month on a negative note! Still, it was a good month for :bfp:s - congrats all around and :dust: to the rest of us :hugs:

I'm so sorry the witch caught you Hun, I had everything crossed for you. 

:hugs:


----------



## macutie45

I received a BFN this month, so I decided I might improve my chances by losing 30 pounds, changing to a healthier diet, and exercising more. Would like to know if there are any supplements that I can take that may help? I will take a break to accomplish these goals before trying again.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Conina said:


> :hugs::hugs:Suma. Can I ask, why do you have a dead mosquito in your avatar???
> 
> Dmom/crystal - I was going for 48 hours coming up to O day, then 24 hours. That's what SMEP is, isn't it? I thought it couldn't hurt...

just was in a silly mood the other day and had had a sleepless night the night before with mosquitoes. :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Hi Wendy, well the :witch: finally got me - sorry to end the month on a negative note! Still, it was a good month for :bfp:s - congrats all around and :dust: to the rest of us :hugs:

Sorry Googly. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

August Stats:

Testers: 67
Results: 51

Excluding the unknowns

Witch - 74.5% 
BFP - 25.5%

Including the unknowns

Witch - 56.7%
BFP - 19.4%
Unknown - 23.9%


----------



## RNTTC2011

Sorry I didn't update but got AF on the 24th and am now on to October! Congrats to all the :bfp:'s and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## wana b a mom

macutie45 said:


> I received a BFN this month, so I decided I might improve my chances by losing 30 pounds, changing to a healthier diet, and exercising more. Would like to know if there are any supplements that I can take that may help? I will take a break to accomplish these goals before trying again.

what supplements are you referring to?


----------

